# hime's art gallery | new 110618



## himeki

whats up binches welcome to my art gallery






alright i know you're not gonna read further than this because all your here for is free art so here are the rules
1. pick a palette from here
2. pick a character. preferably fe characters, and im more likely to do them if i have them in FEH
3. *no ocs / mayors. unless you are a friendo.* 


i honestly gave up on having a sick layout a long time ago and tryna make thumbnails is too hard so uhhh just look thru the thread ig. just not anything from before 2017. p le a s

anyway im hime/ev, whatever u wanna call me ig, im 15 and i draw sometimes. mostly taz. im sorry. im british so i have a british accent on streams lmao. ive been drawing for like 3 years or smth now (wrow) and altho i used to do mostly digital i do mostly traditional now. hmm.

when im drawing traditional i basically use whatever **** i can get my hands on but mostly pencil and paper or copics or watercolor. when im drawing digital i have a cintiq and i use sai2/csp??? idk how to art on computer tho. i got an ipad a few weeks ago, so i mostly do csp on there now lmfao

u can also find me at twitter (@himekiart), tumblr (@himeki) or instagram (@hiimeki) bc i never use this hellsite lmfao

u can comission me but i dont take tbt sorry slide into thos dms if ur interested

*if i owe you art PLEASE remind me i have a tendancy to forget *****

aight thats all for now thanks for coming please retweet and reblog my art
​


----------



## Nightmares

You turned your VMs off, so I wanted to tell you congrats on 10k posts here ;D


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> You turned your VMs off, so I wanted to tell you congrats on 1k posts here ;D



...its 10,000


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> ...its 10,000



Jfc it's just a typo


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Jfc it's just a typo



hey you don't need to get mad at me....
also my vms are on, but if for any reason you cant vm me you should pm me c:


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> hey you don't need to get mad at me....
> also my vms are on, but if for any reason you cant vm me you should pm me c:



Sorry, I didn't mean to sound rude eek
CONGRATS ON 10K POSTS xD

And oh, ok, alright ;D


----------



## DarkDesertFox

These are good, Evvie! You've made good progress for drawing for only a year.


----------



## himeki

DarkDesertFox said:


> These are good, Evvie! You've made good progress for drawing for only a year.



thank you very much!


----------



## himeki

tfw you forget to post your sh!tposts


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## Balverine

AYYY NICE GALLERY M8

It's good though, and you're coloring is the absolute best > w <


----------



## pickle inkii.

biscuit-chan is waifu
In all seriousness, nice gallery. The anatomy and proportions can be real funky here and there, but it looks nice overall. Your coloring is pretty cool too.


----------



## himeki

pickle inkii. said:


> biscuit-chan is waifu
> In all seriousness, nice gallery. The anatomy and proportions can be real funky here and there, but it looks nice overall. Your coloring is pretty cool too.



ikr
thanks! i struggle with them lol c:


----------



## kelpy

looking good as usual, evvie!
I especially like the Tenma drawing.


----------



## Nightmares

Pasta said:


> looking good as usual, evvie!
> I especially like the Tenma drawing.



Me too ;D


----------



## Keitara

> - don't talk about or link anything that isn't appropriate for all ages
> - make sure you can tolerate my voice! i have a really thick accent...apparently. i'm not too sure because i can't tell for myself!



*COUGH*
i should get banned from your stream then xD

BUT YEAH nice gallery evvie C: My favorite is Usako of coursee
my yaoi bab
ALSO i think i've read the same description of yourself at 3 different places xD


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> *COUGH*
> i should get banned from your stream then xD
> 
> BUT YEAH nice gallery evvie C: My favorite is Usako of coursee
> my yaoi bab
> ALSO i think i've read the same description of yourself at 3 different places xD



SENPAI FOUND MY GALLERY AND I DIDN'T NOTICE
nah u didn't get explicit 
no yaoi allowed here
lol i stick it everywhere lololol

anyways, opinions on this sketch so far?


----------



## kelpy

MayorEvvie said:


> SENPAI FOUND MY GALLERY AND I DIDN'T NOTICE
> nah u didn't get explicit
> no yaoi allowed here
> lol i stick it everywhere lololol
> 
> anyways, opinions on this sketch so far?



Looks great- her top half looks a bit stiff though.


----------



## tokkio

I was active in the forums the time you started posted your art, and as I see your art now, you've definitely improved especially on the coloring. good job dude keep it up haha


----------



## himeki

tokkio said:


> I was active in the forums the time you started posted your art, and as I see your art now, you've definitely improved especially on the coloring. good job dude keep it up haha



LOL YOU SHOULD FORGET THAT ART AHAHAHAHAHAHA

but thank you so much! >.<


----------



## tokkio

MayorEvvie said:


> LOL YOU SHOULD FORGET THAT ART AHAHAHAHAHAHA
> 
> but thank you so much! >.<



Seeing someone's art progress is always nice though haha 

really makes you believe how practice _does_ help in improving


----------



## himeki

tokkio said:


> Seeing someone's art progress is always nice though haha
> 
> really makes you believe how practice _does_ help in improving



aha, thanks.

but its more a case of not doing anything but drawing for months on end


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> SENPAI FOUND MY GALLERY AND I DIDN'T NOTICE
> nah u didn't get explicit
> no yaoi allowed here
> lol i stick it everywhere lololol
> 
> anyways, opinions on this sketch so far?



i can get explicit if yo want ;v;

YOU CANNOT STOP THE SPREAD OF YAOI LOVE.


----------



## FruitsChinpoG

Holy dangggggg how do you always improve so fast? ;U;
your art looks fantastic evvs!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> i can get explicit if yo want ;v;
> 
> YOU CANNOT STOP THE SPREAD OF YAOI LOVE.



I DO NOT.
I CAN.

- - - Post Merge - - -



FruitsChinpoG said:


> Holy dangggggg how do you always improve so fast? ;U;
> your art looks fantastic evvs!!



i have no life ahahahHAHAHAHA
thank you tho >.<


----------



## himeki

i'm back! i did this today!


----------



## piichinu

nice azura shes cute, love her

also can u clear a pm from ur inbox


----------



## himeki

shiida said:


> nice azura shes cute, love her
> 
> also can u clear a pm from ur inbox



thanks, and it's cleared now c:


----------



## aleshapie

YOU'RE BACK! Yaaay! I got some eggs fo sale if you are interested, btw. How was your tbt vacay?


----------



## himeki

aleshapie said:


> YOU'RE BACK! Yaaay! I got some eggs fo sale if you are interested, btw. How was your tbt vacay?



haha im broke :')
It was fine! Honestly didn't bother me much LOL
I actually have a few WIPs and sketches to post so I'll upload those tomorrow :3


----------



## aleshapie

MayorEvvie said:


> haha im broke :')
> It was fine! Honestly didn't bother me much LOL
> I actually have a few WIPs and sketches to post so I'll upload those tomorrow :3



Fun! Looking forward to seeing them! Have a great night!


----------



## himeki

test


----------



## himeki

since its 50 days until fates releases in the uk, for the next 50 days i'll draw one main character from the games every day!


----------



## Nightmares

50 DAYS WOO


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> 50 DAYS WOO



I knoooooww! I'm really excited


----------



## himeki

50 days to go!


----------



## Nightmares

Ahh so cute


----------



## Candi Calculus

That's a great drawing! I can't wait for the other 49, Evvie!


----------



## himeki

Candi Calculus said:


> That's a great drawing! I can't wait for the other 49, Evvie!



Thanks! 



Stream is online!


----------



## Candi Calculus

I'll be there!


----------



## himeki

Me and Cad did the Double Meme!


----------



## kelpy

MayorEvvie said:


> Me and Cad did the Double Meme!
> snip



If I had any friends on here I'd do that. It looks like tons of fun!


----------



## himeki

It's technically day 49 in the UK, so today we have Elise?




my love FUR ELISE is unending 




if anyone gets that pun i will be SO HAPPY.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Your love f?r sleep doesn't seem to come close lmao.

(why r u still up its like 1 am there)


----------



## himeki

That Zephyr Guy said:


> Your love f?r sleep doesn't seem to come close lmao.
> 
> (why r u still up its like 1 am there)



omg you bothered to put the umlaut you're better than me


I'm too hyped for fates to sleep yet e.e


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> omg you bothered to put the umlaut you're better than me
> 
> 
> I'm too hyped for fates to sleep yet e.e



thats how i feel xD I keep looking at fate and nishiki things and talking to myself about how cool and cute and amazing it is lmaoo
i need a doctor
or
I NEED FATES


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> thats how i feel xD I keep looking at fate and nishiki things and talking to myself about how cool and cute and amazing it is lmaoo
> i need a doctor
> or
> I NEED FATES



I DIDN'T NOTICE SENPAI REPLIED e.e
YEAH I CANT WAIT AAA
Anyway, this is for Riummi for the secret santa thingy!


----------



## himeki

im rlly lazy today so


----------



## himeki

online, but warming up on osu! so


----------



## himeki

okay done warming up :'D


----------



## himeki

Today was a pineapple.


----------



## Hyoshido

Rope hair prince is second best prince, not as good as Lobster bro


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Rope hair prince is second best prince, not as good as Lobster bro



sorry but leo hes chilling on my desktop right now


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> Today was a pineapple.



you did a great job on thiss evvie like i already said on the stream xD the clothing looks nice and i like the colors you used for his hair!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> you did a great job on thiss evvie like i already said on the stream xD the clothing looks nice and i like the colors you used for his hair!



i just copied it from the ref for the base colors.....


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> i just copied it from the ref for the base colors.....



YOU STILL DID A GREAT JOB K

- - - Post Merge - - -

OML... i just noticed the pineapple thumb in the front page...
oh evvie...XD


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> YOU STILL DID A GREAT JOB K
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> OML... i just noticed the pineapple thumb in the front page...
> oh evvie...XD


lmao

online!


----------



## himeki

Today was Camilla! Tomorrow there will be a dump of all the ones I've done so far :3


----------



## Hyoshido

Boobmilla is best waifu
Except lobster bro is better


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Boobmilla is best waifu
> Except lobster bro is better



nah noodles


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> nah noodles


Lobster and Noodles 1v1
But then Garondorf arrives


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Lobster and Noodles 1v1
> But then Garondorf arrives



how about
lobsters AND noodles?

i need to finish the magical girl garon

ANYWAYS





for oliy ^^


----------



## himeki

stream online! today i'm working on Felicia ^^


----------



## Kanaa

s i n n e r


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> s i n n e r



says you leokumi shipper


----------



## himeki

whoa ive been streaming a while :'D




Finished the Felicia! ^o^


----------



## Hyoshido

Wasn't a true stream without me :^)

I blessed it so damn good


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> Wasn't a true stream without me :^)
> 
> I blessed it so damn good



you blessed it with A*SSES. an lenny faces
But it was nice :'D



Also good job evvie on the drawings ♥ (although you ignored my comments crai)
also i will not forgive you for abusing my nishiki bby


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Wasn't a true stream without me :^)
> 
> I blessed it so damn good


yes you blessed it


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> yes you blessed it


And I'll be poppin' to plenty more of em, you'd better bet on it!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> And I'll be poppin' to plenty more of em, you'd better bet on it!



great

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> And I'll be poppin' to plenty more of em, you'd better bet on it!



great


----------



## himeki

so i decided to do some fef squad memes so i did this one




and then this happened




tbh im not sorry


----------



## Hyoshido

nice meme fam


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> nice meme fam



thank

online!!! working on one hell of a butler today :3


----------



## himeki

Some of the stuff I did today! :3




Jakob




For someone on toyhou.se !


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> Some of the stuff I did today! :3
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jakob
> 
> 
> 
> 
> For someone on toyhou.se !



they look fabulous evvie ♥ the girl has such a cute expression ;v;


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> they look fabulous evvie ♥ the girl has such a cute expression ;v;



thankyuuuu ><
also i forgot to post this so


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> thankyuuuu ><
> also i forgot to post this so



I'm crying omfg //presses "save"


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> I'm crying omfg //presses "save"



no reposting.


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> thankyuuuu ><
> also i forgot to post this so


CAN YOU NOT
PLEASE STOP MEME-TIZING MY BBY CRAI


Nightmares said:


> I'm crying omfg //presses "save"



grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> no reposting.



;D What if I credit chu

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> CAN YOU NOT
> PLEASE STOP MEME-TIZING MY BBY CRAI
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr



Grrrrrrrr 2 u 2


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> ;D What if I credit chu
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Grrrrrrrr 2 u 2



no reposting.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> CAN YOU NOT
> PLEASE STOP MEME-TIZING MY BBY CRAI
> 
> 
> grrrrrrrrrrrrrr


never
i should post my selkie and kaden squad meme too


----------



## himeki

online!! today im drawing flora :3c


----------



## himeki

stream over!


----------



## himeki

sorry for the inactivity with the challenge! i need to do 3 today lol......

im practising drawing in the fates style, so a small join.me stream is up!


----------



## himeki

here's what i finished in the stream! i'm honestly really happy with how this came out ^^




it's my oc yissa in FE:fates style!


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> here's what i finished in the stream! i'm honestly really happy with how this came out ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it's my oc yissa in FE:fates style!


OMG 
OMG
OMG
EVVIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
THIS IS AMAZINGGGGG
YOUR BEST PIECE EVER OMG
GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLL


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> OMG
> OMG
> OMG
> EVVIEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE
> THIS IS AMAZINGGGGG
> YOUR BEST PIECE EVER OMG
> GIRLLLLLLLLLLLLLL



aaaaaaaaaaah that means so much ;3; thank youuuuuuuu! >u<


----------



## himeki

stream back online! its only a small stream again since my parents made me watch love actually and now i have less time to draw rip
https://join.me/316-087-067


----------



## Hyoshido

rip Evvie's stream :^(


----------



## Keitara

EEVVIEEEEE
WHERE ARE THE FATE DRAWINGSSS ;v;
i need my daily dosis fates to survive!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> EEVVIEEEEE
> WHERE ARE THE FATE DRAWINGSSS ;v;
> i need my daily dosis fates to survive!!



IM SORRY IVE BEEN LAZY BUT ILL STOP BEING LAZY AND ACTUALLY START COUNTING BACK AGAIN. 
theyre only gonna be sketches tho ;;

anyway, online!


----------



## Hyoshido

tsk tsk evvie u lazy butt

life happens m8, I'll come to ur stream shortly


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> tsk tsk evvie u lazy butt
> 
> life happens m8, I'll come to ur stream shortly



ik im sorry

cool, see you in a bit. 

warming up with osu atm lol


----------



## Hyoshido

guys get in evvie's stream

thank u


----------



## Kanaa

hyo, u need to get urself on this stream this moment


----------



## tearypastel

MayorEvvie said:


> ​



why is there a pineapple


----------



## himeki

tearypastel said:


> why is there a pineapple



takumi


----------



## tearypastel

MayorEvvie said:


> takumi



pineapple hair and tomato pizza gay guys??


----------



## himeki

tearypastel said:


> pineapple hair and tomato pizza gay guys??



THAT WAS SOMETHINH DIFFERENT CEE


----------



## tearypastel

MayorEvvie said:


> THAT WAS SOMETHINH DIFFERENT CEE



BUT LIKE IT'S STILL THE SAME RIGHT?? I THINK


----------



## himeki

tearypastel said:


> BUT LIKE IT'S STILL THE SAME RIGHT?? I THINK



NO
NO ITS NOT


----------



## tearypastel

MayorEvvie said:


> NO
> NO ITS NOT



BUT LIKE PINEAPPLE HAIR??


----------



## himeki

https://join.me/335-028-464
mini stream ^q^


----------



## himeki




----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> https://join.me/335-028-464
> mini stream ^q^



NO DID I MISS IT


----------



## Hyoshido

Evvie you have sinned so hard and I saw you make it, you get a hug from me :^)



Keitara said:


> NO DID I MISS IT


yes you did, you hurt her feelings :^(


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Evvie you have sinned so hard and I saw you make it, you get a hug from me :^)
> 
> 
> yes you did, you hurt her feelings :^(



i should rename my stream sinning with ev :^)


----------



## pickle inkii.

MayorEvvie said:


>



Where can I see this anime?


----------



## Curry

The art in your OP is great. ^^ I especially love the one on the bottom full row all the way to the right! I'll be watching for more art from you!


----------



## himeki

pickle inkii. said:


> Where can I see this anime?


nohrflix


ClamEatsCurry said:


> The art in your OP is great. ^^ I especially love the one on the bottom full row all the way to the right! I'll be watching for more art from you!


Thank you! I generally post everything to the home page thats not a sh.itpost since that's not the priority ^^

Alsoooo , Stream is online!


----------



## Hyoshido

Tfw can't even watch the stream on my phone lmao.
No PC on Sunday since I'm on a weekend trip :^)


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> Tfw can't even watch the stream on my phone lmao.
> No PC on Sunday since I'm on a weekend trip :^)



Hoshidan.


----------



## Hyoshido

Keitara said:


> Hoshidan.


Smooch my face, Nohrian goddess.


----------



## kelpy

Hyoshido said:


> Tfw can't even watch the stream on my phone lmao.
> No PC on Sunday since I'm on a weekend trip :^)





Keitara said:


> Hoshidan.





Hyoshido said:


> Smooch my face, Nohrian goddess.



tbh you're all just weeb nerds

I'll probably drop into the stream for a bit c:


----------



## Hyoshido

Pasta said:


> tbh you're all just weeb nerds


kk


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> kk



OH SHT HES PISSED

also gonna dump all of them so far tonight! ^^
















2 to go ^^


----------



## kelpy

MayorEvvie said:


> OH SHT HES PISSED



AAHAHHHHHHHH
I'VE ACTIVATED
THE SUPER SAIYAN
HYOGO


----------



## himeki

finished a nina!


----------



## himeki

AAAAAAND, we're up to date!


----------



## Hyoshido

I'm in a caravan and it sucks because it's cold and this bed sucks ass

Also do not appreciate being called a weeb!! I don't even like Japan!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I'm in a caravan and it sucks because it's cold and this bed sucks ass
> 
> Also do not appreciate being called a weeb!! I don't even like Japan!!


tbh i really enjoy camping :') im going to wales with my friend at the end of may and its great


----------



## derezzed

Whoa, I'm really liking the Fire Emblem busts, Evvie :-oo
I love the [Selkie] one in particular! Though I have to say it's not because of the character; I literally know nothing about her because I don't play Fates, I just thought the color palette and her design was aesthetically pleasing LOL
She looks great though, and so do the other artwork you've done lately!!

(( also hope you have fun on that camping trip ;-] ))


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> Whoa, I'm really liking the Fire Emblem busts, Evvie :-oo
> I love the [Selkie] one in particular! Though I have to say it's not because of the character; I literally know nothing about her because I don't play Fates, I just thought the color palette and her design was aesthetically pleasing LOL
> She looks great though, and so do the other artwork you've done lately!!
> 
> (( also hope you have fun on that camping trip ;-] ))


Thanks! I actually only started drawing in that style last night :') 
Yeah, Selkie has one of the best designs IMO! Her "canon" hair color has a different streak, but I used the dark blue because keitara is a sinner.

I'm actually streaming on Join.me!
https://join.me/254-964-796
and this is the WIP!


----------



## himeki

another wip woo


----------



## himeki

boop
https://join.me/623-333-090


----------



## himeki

finished the sin!




personally happy with it even tho i cringe so hard when i see it

mu and leo >-< i wanted to draw them in non armour outfits haha


----------



## himeki

https://join.me/129-929-276


----------



## aleshapie

YOUR INBOX IS FULLLLLL!


----------



## himeki

aleshapie said:


> YOUR INBOX IS FULLLLLL!


aaa sorry! Im away from home rn so if its about the arliss I can send it tomorrow :3


----------



## aleshapie

MayorEvvie said:


> aaa sorry! Im away from home rn so if its about the arliss I can send it tomorrow :3



Lol! No...but you can send that too...

Lol

I saw this at Barnes & Noble last week and thought of you!



Spoiler: Yo Eeeevvveeeee


----------



## Keitara

aleshapie said:


> Lol! No...but you can send that too...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I saw this at Barnes & Noble last week and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yo Eeeevvveeeee



this made my day LMAO


----------



## Hyoshido

I swear, when you people post here, I always think Ev's streams are up.
IT MAKES ME SAD.


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> I swear, when you people post here, I always think Ev's streams are up.
> IT MAKES ME SAD.



AWW Poor Hyo xD It's the punishment for you Hoshidans :^D
but speaking of that, evvie never updates the title, does she?


----------



## Hyoshido

Keitara said:


> AWW Poor Hyo xD It's the punishment for you Hoshidans :^D
> but speaking of that, evvie never updates the title, does she?


Rude :^(
And yes, Evvie is too lazy to do that it seems!!


----------



## himeki

aleshapie said:


> Lol! No...but you can send that too...
> 
> Lol
> 
> I saw this at Barnes & Noble last week and thought of you!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Yo Eeeevvveeeee


omfg im dying
my grandparents think my name is evie for some fcking reason im not sure of??? but its like whenever i see it in a bookshop theyre like ITS YOU omg


Hyoshido said:


> I swear, when you people post here, I always think Ev's streams are up.
> IT MAKES ME SAD.


IM SORRY IVE BEEN AT MY GRANDPARENTS HOUSE WITH BAD WIFI DONT JUDGE ME ;W;


Keitara said:


> AWW Poor Hyo xD It's the punishment for you Hoshidans :^D
> but speaking of that, evvie never updates the title, does she?


i actually do update it i just
havent yet


Hyoshido said:


> Rude :^(
> And yes, Evvie is too lazy to do that it seems!!


i am lazy but thats beside the point


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> IM SORRY IVE BEEN AT MY GRANDPARENTS HOUSE WITH BAD WIFI DONT JUDGE ME ;W;
> i am lazy but thats beside the point


rip bad wifi!!
You and me both, lazy hype!!

ALSO NO I AM NOT HAPPY...


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> rip bad wifi!!
> You and me both, lazy hype!!
> 
> ALSO NO I AM NOT HAPPY...



YES. IT WAS HELL. 
altho i have learnt that i need to mask my accent because nOW I UNDERSTAND THE TROUBLES OF NOT UNDERSTANDING AN ACCENT

why arent u happy?


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> YES. IT WAS HELL.
> altho i have learnt that i need to mask my accent because nOW I UNDERSTAND THE TROUBLES OF NOT UNDERSTANDING AN ACCENT
> 
> why arent u happy?


Like me at this caravan then, wifi was baaaaad!!
I have problems understanding some people in this group I'm in because of how to they sound, It annoys me dearly.

Because ur not streaming.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Like me at this caravan then, wifi was baaaaad!!
> I have problems understanding some people in this group I'm in because of how to they sound, It annoys me dearly.
> 
> Because ur not streaming.



at least you had some wifi, when i go on holiday i have to run on (unlimited) mobile data from my phone plugged into my laptop or in the case of camping, mountains have really bad signal. the only place i can get internet t hen is going down about 10 miles to the nearby town where the costa has free wifi which you need to get a text to activate but the text doesnt come because o3 has crappy signal ^^
my relatives are from the north and ughksdbkasdbasjdhgasda its hard af

WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO STREAM THEN


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> at least you had some wifi, when i go on holiday i have to run on (unlimited) mobile data from my phone plugged into my laptop or in the case of camping, mountains have really bad signal. the only place i can get internet t hen is going down about 10 miles to the nearby town where the costa has free wifi which you need to get a text to activate but the text doesnt come because o3 has crappy signal ^^
> my relatives are from the north and ughksdbkasdbasjdhgasda its hard af
> 
> WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO STREAM THEN


Dang yo, that sounds rough, we all need good wifi to live!
And rly? Dang.

I DUNNO, ONLY IF YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE, WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON STREAM THO?


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Dang yo, that sounds rough, we all need good wifi to live!
> And rly? Dang.
> 
> I DUNNO, ONLY IF YOU FEEL COMFORTABLE, WHAT WOULD YOU DO ON STREAM THO?



eh, its fine haha. last year i had xenoblade, this year i have fates :^)
yeaaaaaah lol

WELL I WAS KINDA JUST DRAWING RYOUMARX BUT YANO I CAN EASILY JUST TRY AND DRAW MORE EIRIKA


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> eh, its fine haha. last year i had xenoblade, this year i have fates :^)
> yeaaaaaah lol
> 
> WELL I WAS KINDA JUST DRAWING RYOUMARX BUT YANO I CAN EASILY JUST TRY AND DRAW MORE EIRIKA


Ayyy :^)

Bruh, the world needs more Ryoder :^) ...Or Xandma?
What am I even saying??


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Ayyy :^)
> 
> Bruh, the world needs more Ryoder :^) ...Or Xandma?
> What am I even saying??



ok im online now

i dunno i think its generally ryoumander but it sounds crappy and ryoumarx just sounds nicer lol


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> ok im online now
> 
> i dunno i think its generally ryoumander but it sounds crappy and ryoumarx just sounds nicer lol


:^) noice

Also lmao @ Ryoumander, SALAMANDER BOYS


----------



## kelpy

watch out folks we got a rule breaker here
she breaks her own rules by showing sin on stream

anyways I had fun, thanks for the stream
I'll probably show up next time


----------



## himeki

back on!


----------



## himeki

My half of an art trade with xCherrySkyx ! sorry it took a while


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> back on!


GAH

I didn't notice ;___;


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> GAH
> 
> I didn't notice ;___;



ahhh sorry ;w; im logging off now to attempt to find my biology book lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> ahhh sorry ;w; im logging off now to attempt to find my biology book lmao


Did u find the book in the end?
Was it a mystery?


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Did u find the book in the end?
> Was it a mystery?



no i could not find it then had to pay 50p only to find it was in my piano stool fml


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> no i could not find it then had to pay 50p only to find it was in my piano stool fml


Fraud book tbh, rip that 50p


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Fraud book tbh, rip that 50p



ik was gonna buy pringles :'(

aaaaaaanyways im gonna be streaming in a bit i just need to go make myself a mugcake to fill the aching hole in my heart that would have been filled with pringles ;w;


----------



## himeki

ok i have cake stream online uwu


----------



## himeki

comm i finished in the stream ^^




BTW I will be catching up on the fates challenge on friday!


----------



## kelpy

MayorEvvie said:


> comm i finished in the stream ^^
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW I will be catching up on the fates challenge on friday!



dangit I missed the stream </3
lol, I was like in a deep sleep.
the commission you finished still looks beautiful, though!


----------



## himeki

Pasta said:


> dangit I missed the stream </3
> lol, I was like in a deep sleep.
> the commission you finished still looks beautiful, though!



Thank you! I'm actually really happy with the turnout, despite it only taking 3 hours :3


----------



## himeki

HEY GUESS WHAT IM HOME AND I HAVE PRINGLES TODAY SO THAT MEANS STREAAAAAAAAAM


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> HEY GUESS WHAT IM HOME AND I HAVE PRINGLES TODAY SO THAT MEANS STREAAAAAAAAAM


H E C K
Y E A H
B O Y S
L E T S
G O O O


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> H E C K
> Y E A H
> B O Y S
> L E T S
> G O O O



well actually no it turns out i cant stream until the food delivery arrives :') it will be sometime in the next hour
i hope

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait no the occado guy is here ill be like 15 minutes


----------



## Hyoshido

Ayyyyyyy :^)


----------



## himeki

online now woo


----------



## himeki

//coughs
this is totally mathematics work on geometry sure

drawn in maths and colored on sai ^^


----------



## himeki

aaaaaaayyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyyy


----------



## Hyoshido

wat was u doing on stream today

I was busy packing for next week, welp.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> wat was u doing on stream today
> 
> I was busy packing for next week, welp.



just drawing an art trade, but then i stopped because i was rlly tired haha


----------



## himeki

ill be streaming asap i need to find the music tho


wait found it 


online :^)


----------



## himeki

results of stream ^^




























http://i.imgur.com/HuTG1Yf.jpg[img]
[img]https://embed.gyazo.com/8e3b5348ce7d9de283b477103dfb0315.png


----------



## Hyoshido

Charlotte too good she got posted twice :^)

Also that was a very sinful stream last night!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Charlotte too good she got posted twice :^)
> 
> Also that was a very sinful stream last night!!



i literally just noticed that now why did i do that what

yES IT WAS. we should play cah later tho


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> i literally just noticed that now why did i do that what
> 
> yES IT WAS. we should play cah later tho


B^)

And yes we shouldddd


----------



## himeki

for hyoooo




aaaand a recolour to default colours because why not :^)


----------



## himeki

stream online! we're going to be on for a while :3c


----------



## Hyoshido

I dun see it on :c
nvm we on B^)

KANAA AND KEI, GET HERE WHEN U CAN


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I dun see it on :c
> nvm we on B^)
> 
> KANAA AND KEI, GET HERE WHEN U CAN



IVE SUMMONED THEM AS BEST AS I CAN LOL




:^)


----------



## himeki

now you dont


----------



## himeki

working on a reference sheet for hime! my anatomy still fcking sucks so i drew around a default mmd model for the base :')


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> now you dont



youre too naive evvie




u mad :'^D


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> youre too naive evvie
> 
> 
> 
> 
> u mad :'^D



can you not
and also why do you have it
wait


did you save it??????????????????


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> can you not
> and also why do you have it
> wait
> 
> 
> did you save it??????????????????



yup LMAO
//evil laugh


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> yup LMAO
> //evil laugh



WHY DID YOU SAVE IT YOU SAID YOU DIDNT CARE FOR RYOUMARX
also i found this





THE STUTTER MEANS EVERYTHING


----------



## himeki

wip sketch of hime!


----------



## Nightmares

What happened to your 50 (??) Days of Fates thing


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> What happened to your 50 (??) Days of Fates thing



I'm actually drawing them right now, I usually catch up on Fridays but there was a problem a few weeks ago and so I've got like...12 to catch up on now?


----------



## Nightmares

MayorEvvie said:


> I'm actually drawing them right now, I usually catch up on Fridays but there was a problem a few weeks ago and so I've got like...12 to catch up on now?



Woah haha rip
Good luck xD


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> Woah haha rip
> Good luck xD



They're only light sketches so its honestly not a problem for me. I've only got to get from 23 to 11 now so eh 12 isnt bad


----------



## himeki

technically this is day 18 but im posting it now lel




kaden i drew for an art project on tumblr :3c
i wanted to do leo but he had already been claimed (((


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> wip sketch of hime!


dam gurl, that's a fine pose B^)


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> dam gurl, that's a fine pose B^)



it took me half an hour to find a good pose reference that was close enough because my shtty ?6 from tiger drawing model cant bend that way lmao


----------



## Hyoshido

MayorEvvie said:


> it took me half an hour to find a good pose reference that was close enough because my shtty ?6 from tiger drawing model cant bend that way lmao


rip u, but I bet it gonna look gr8 when u finish it B^)


----------



## himeki

gonna upload the fates challenge pics i did today!




































^^


----------



## vel

The drawings are so good. *-* I'm trying to draw but I suck, aha.


----------



## himeki

panicstatiion said:


> The drawings are so good. *-* I'm trying to draw but I suck, aha.



aaa thanks! and i bet you dont hehe :3

althoooo its weird for me, i got my tablet for my birthday last year so ive been drawing digitally for a year now o.o

- - - Post Merge - - -

also reina




hahahahahaha 5 more to go :')

- - - Post Merge - - -





and a beruka

- - - Post Merge - - -





*** im running out of cute characters UUUH


----------



## himeki

meant to post this yesterday but powercut said no :')

- - - Post Merge - - -





^q^

- - - Post Merge - - -

ok i know marth isnt technically a character but i have a friend who is hack marrying marth...we think so uh have marth





- - - Post Merge - - -

aaaaand we're up to date!


----------



## himeki

bleh


----------



## Keitara

these look great evvie :')) Especially the Peri one ;O; 

also i'm not 100% set on marrying marth :^D 
My Fate will be decided while playing the game....


----------



## Hyoshido

I don't think you can marry the Amiibo units anyways :^c


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> I don't think you can marry the Amiibo units anyways :^c



its called gay hack :^D
evvie taught me how to hack my 3ds, i needed whole saturday to set it up lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Keitara said:


> its called gay hack :^D
> evvie taught me how to hack my 3ds, i needed whole saturday to set it up lol


They added supports for amiibo units then??

Sign me up.


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> They added supports for amiibo units then??
> 
> Sign me up.



the description of it says that they are still working on the support conversations, i'm not exactly sure how far they are but here's some information: x The group responsible for it also adds gay and parent/child conversations, so it might take a while, but its in progress and i'm really looking forward to it ' v '
evvie as well bc
ya know
ryoumarx :^D


----------



## himeki

GAY FATES IS BAE FATES


----------



## himeki

opened points commissions btw ;o;
http://evviepb.deviantart.com/journal/Commissions-OPEN-606828777


----------



## himeki

aaa dont think if ill be able to draw the fates challenge for today, im honestly not feeling up to it ;w;


----------



## himeki

stream will actually be online tomorrow! then i'll pretty much be gone all weekend since my friend is staying over saturday night and im going to a theme park for my birthday on sunday lol


----------



## Hyoshido

Stream hype!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Stream hype!!



yisssss (*•̀ᴗ•́*)و ̑̑


----------



## himeki

stream in about an hour!


----------



## himeki

:^)


----------



## himeki

bg im working on!


----------



## Hyoshido

Looks nice Evvie, what's it for? :^)


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Looks nice Evvie, what's it for? :^)



I'm making a new wallpaper for my computer ^o^
also wanted an excuse to draw night sky ahaha 

mini stream on!
https://join.me/225-506-028


----------



## himeki

finished sketching hime ahaha fCKING DRAGON HANDS I SWEAR


----------



## Hyoshido

Lmao Corn's hands are weird af when they turn to a dragon B^(



MayorEvvie said:


> I'm making a new wallpaper for my computer ^o^
> also wanted an excuse to draw night sky ahaha
> 
> mini stream on!


Ayyyy B^)

And dam, missed it .n.


----------



## Keitara

Hyoshido said:


> Lmao Corn's hands are weird af when they turn to a dragon B^(
> 
> 
> Ayyyy B^)
> 
> And dam, missed it .n.





MayorEvvie said:


> finished sketching hime ahaha fCKING DRAGON HANDS I SWEAR



evvie and hyo
can i officially punch you guys or something
no but seriously
WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SPOILER THAT MU CAN TRANSFORM INTO A WEIRD DRAGON 
i cannot enter your thread anymore without worries rippp

but yeah the night sky background looks very nice evvie ^^


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> evvie and hyo
> can i officially punch you guys or something
> no but seriously
> WHY DO YOU HAVE TO SPOILER THAT MU CAN TRANSFORM INTO A WEIRD DRAGON
> i cannot enter your thread anymore without worries rippp
> 
> but yeah the night sky background looks very nice evvie ^^



w8 you didn't know..? its on the trailer


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> w8 you didn't know..? its on the trailer



i never watched the trailer and i dont intend to do bc spoilersss
my favorite thing about fe is the story (next to husbando system) so i try to get as less spoilers as possible story-related ^^
for example i played and bought awakening without knowing anything at first and i really enjoyed it like this :')

i'm really curious about 2 things tho, MU is probs not a tactican anymore (judging from their appearance they seem to be a warrior/knight like thing)? and how will they implement the kids? i doubt they're going to do the same thing like in awakening?
but yeah, i dont want to get spoiled for these things, i want to explore the game and find out myself ^^


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> i never watched the trailer and i dont intend to do bc spoilersss
> my favorite thing about fe is the story (next to husbando system) so i try to get as less spoilers as possible story-related ^^
> for example i played and bought awakening without knowing anything at first and i really enjoyed it like this :')
> 
> i'm really curious about 2 things tho, MU is probs not a tactican anymore (judging from their appearance they seem to be a warrior/knight like thing)? and how will they implement the kids? i doubt they're going to do the same thing like in awakening?
> but yeah, i dont want to get spoiled for these things, i want to explore the game and find out myself ^^



tbh the kids thing is really shtty in this, but i think they just put it in because people want kids
o ok lol


but yep, theyre not! they start as Nohr Prince/ss which can use swords


Spoiler



and dragonstones, with the Hoshido second class also using staves and the Nohr second class using tomes


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> tbh the kids thing is really shtty in this, but i think they just put it in because people want kids
> o ok lol
> 
> 
> but yep, theyre not! they start as Nohr Prince/ss which can use swords
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and dragonstones, with the Hoshido second class also using staves and the Nohr second class using tomes



oh well, I will see then

tbh i want tactician kei back.... i never used the swords, only books uhh this is gonna be a big changeover for me ;-;


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> oh well, I will see then
> 
> tbh i want tactician kei back.... i never used the swords, only books uhh this is gonna be a big changeover for me ;-;



//cough you can get the tactician class in fates


----------



## himeki

ik i didn't say i was gonna strem today but
i lied

ill be streaming later so


----------



## himeki




----------



## himeki

drawing leo for tomorrows! also finished the Dawn of the Final Day one :3c


----------



## himeki

tomorrow is leooo <3


----------



## Jeonggwa

ooH precious children are precious!!!
looking forward to leo v//v


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> ooH precious children are precious!!!
> looking forward to leo v//v



senpai noticed me?!?!?!?!
and thank you!  im actually gonna make an effort for his LOL


----------



## himeki

aHAHAHAHAH


----------



## Hyoshido

Leoooooooooooooooooo!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Leoooooooooooooooooo!!



trust me im raging at this so hard rn
aNYWAYS STREAM ONLINE! final strema of the fates challenge omg


----------



## himeki

i like to call this
ev got lazy


----------



## himeki

TOMORROW GUYS
TOMORROW
hype is so real hoooomy ;u;

im kinda sad the challenge is over though ;w; it was really fun!


----------



## Keitara

MayorEvvie said:


> TOMORROW GUYS
> TOMORROW
> hype is so real hoooomy ;u;
> 
> im kinda sad the challenge is over though ;w; it was really fun!



oooh the hair is really nice :')) great job evvieeee


----------



## himeki

so i found some of my old art from may 1st 2015 hahAHHAHA




and redrew it


----------



## Locket

MayorEvvie said:


> so i found some of my old art from may 1st 2015 hahAHHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and redrew it



Nice. I'd have to get my old art off of my old computer


----------



## Locket

MayorEvvie said:


> so i found some of my old art from may 1st 2015 hahAHHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and redrew it



Nice. I'd have to get my old art off of my old computer


----------



## himeki

hi im angry and this is what not having fates has reduced me to




pure art


----------



## himeki

FORREST BEST SON!


----------



## Schnitzel

This is so pretty!
I love the way you shade


----------



## himeki

Schnitzel said:


> This is so pretty!
> I love the way you shade



thank you >u<
tried painting!!!




smaller resolution then i usually do :O

REQUESTS ARE OPEN IN THIS STYLE! please see first page for rules!!!


----------



## Chelsaurus

MayorEvvie said:


> so i found some of my old art from may 1st 2015 hahAHHAHA
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and redrew it



Oh wow!! Thats amazing, love seeing the difference

Was it just practice? How did you change the style to the more softer look, practice?


----------



## himeki

Chelsaurus said:


> Oh wow!! Thats amazing, love seeing the difference
> 
> Was it just practice? How did you change the style to the more softer look, practice?



I'm honestly not sure tbh! My art has gradually improved throughout the last year, and I started doing watercolour style like that this year ^^


----------



## Minties

-- glitch


----------



## tae

MayorEvvie said:


> hi im angry and this is what not having fates has reduced me to
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pure art



so you drew over the cup? http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Beach_Brawl


----------



## Minties

post glitch?


----------



## himeki

taesaek said:


> so you drew over the cup? http://fireemblem.wikia.com/wiki/Beach_Brawl



um yeah i did it was a joke lmao i never actually said i drew it 




Minties said:


> post glitch?



not sure what you mean?


----------



## tae

MayorEvvie said:


> um yeah i did it was a joke lmao i never actually said i drew it
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not sure what you mean?



as an artist wouldn't you be mad if someone took your artwork and drew over it?

- - - Post Merge - - -

like even as a joke, you shouldn't edit peoples' art and use it in your art dump. like how was that okay in any form.


----------



## himeki

taesaek said:


> as an artist wouldn't you be mad if someone took your artwork and drew over it?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> like even as a joke, you shouldn't edit peoples' art and use it in your art dump. like how was that okay in any form.



it's official artwork lmao people use renders all the time and they're just official art.
if it bothers you that much, ill remove it


----------



## himeki

aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
i hate myself for drawing this


----------



## Mercedes

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=
Maybe you wanna try drawing me? (Idk if it counts as a oc) 
Thank you !


----------



## Chelsaurus

Looking great as always 
Maybe one of my OCs take your fancy? 
https://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters
Thanks for considering


----------



## himeki

Luckypinch said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?369133-Buying-art-in-various-styles&highlight=
> Maybe you wanna try drawing me? (Idk if it counts as a oc)
> Thank you !


ahhhh id say that counts as an oc ;w;


Chelsaurus said:


> Looking great as always
> Maybe one of my OCs take your fancy?
> https://toyhou.se/FaithTrustPixieDust/characters
> Thanks for considering


i think im gonna change it to canon only since i really dont wanna draw ocs atm ;w;


----------



## Aali

Incase you change your mind about OCs http://toyhou.se/419057.satoshi-kajir


----------



## jiny

would you be able to draw elise from fe ?


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> would you be able to draw elise from fe ?



YES I WOULD IM ON IT RN


----------



## Mercedes

Oh okay c: cannon is like gqmes  n stuff right ?
Could you draw peridot in like a cute little bandana around her neck or somethings, if your up too it ?


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> would you be able to draw elise from fe ?







...whoops.


----------



## jiny

MayorEvvie said:


> ...whoops.



omg it's perfect


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> omg it's perfect



what no


----------



## himeki

someone on tumblr's fire emblem oc ^^


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## himeki

heyheyhey


----------



## himeki

i tried.png


----------



## derezzed

EvviePB said:


> someone on tumblr's fire emblem oc ^^



This is incredible!!
Love the sketchy, somewhat soft feel of it and the coloring is lovely :-o

ALSO the latest work you posted is quite nice too, I especially like how you drew the eyes ;-]


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> This is incredible!!
> Love the sketchy, somewhat soft feel of it and the coloring is lovely :-o
> 
> ALSO the latest work you posted is quite nice too, I especially like how you drew the eyes ;-]



ahhh thank you so much! ;_;

i actually am redoing that one now, old one fcking sucked


----------



## princesse

You're so good

HOW DO YOU COLOR WITHOUT LINEART I NEED TO KNOW SENPAI NOTICE MEEEE


----------



## himeki

princesse said:


> You're so good
> 
> HOW DO YOU COLOR WITHOUT LINEART I NEED TO KNOW SENPAI NOTICE MEEEE



ahhh thanks!!


AND WHAT NO THIS IS LIKE MAYBE MY FOURTH OR FIFTH TIME TRYING IT?
previous attempts:




first attempt, 17th sept 2015, on one layer LOL




attempt 2, 13th nov 2015. not even sure what the hell is going on with the face, done in multiple layers




attempt 3, 14th nov 2015, done in multiple layers, also my first attempt at profiles lol




attempt 4, 15th june 2016, thought "*** it lets try painting" lmao

and then theres the one im working on today and will finish tomorrow on stream ^^

but uh i cant really give you any advice other then just kinda...attempt it? i left the sketch on the highest layer, and built it up in blocks. i drew the skin part as one big block, then rounded it off, added some small lineart lines and blocked in the shade  for the hair, im drawing abt 3 blocks in different layer levels, and then on the same layer adding strands and sh!t


----------



## himeki

IT IS DONE




honestly im proud af


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> IT IS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly im proud af



AAAAA EV YOU SHOULD BE PROUD!!
So bootiful :')


----------



## Miharu

HOLY EVVIE!!! YOU'VE IMPROVED SO MUCH SINCE I LAST SAW YOUR ART!!!! Omg!!! Amazing job Evvie!! I'm so happy for you!! You've been improving very quickly!!! <3 <3 I can't wait to see more from you~


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> AAAAA EV YOU SHOULD BE PROUD!!
> So bootiful :')


aaaa thank you cherry >< it ended up being my piece with the most likes that hasnt been reblogged by some popular blog or smth LOL the sans i did a while ago hit like 200 or smth but thats the undertale fandom for you LOl



Miharu said:


> HOLY EVVIE!!! YOU'VE IMPROVED SO MUCH SINCE I LAST SAW YOUR ART!!!! Omg!!! Amazing job Evvie!! I'm so happy for you!! You've been improving very quickly!!! <3 <3 I can't wait to see more from you~


OH HI MIHARU! ty so much! i draw pretty much every day haha


----------



## Hyoshido

A drawing of Corn a day boosts the skill in an artist.

true facts!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> A drawing of Corn a day boosts the skill in an artist.
> 
> true facts!!



2true
alsoooo will be streaming later!


----------



## himeki

made a progress gif because i was a dumbass and forgot to set obs to record it //crying


----------



## Venn

EvviePB said:


> IT IS DONE
> 
> 
> 
> 
> honestly im proud af



This is actually better! 
Progress has been made!


----------



## himeki

Venice said:


> This is actually better!
> Progress has been made!



aaaa thank you >u<
also gonna be streaming whilst i paint this later!


----------



## himeki

online! painting sorano ^^


----------



## himeki

//wiggles eyebrows
stream still on guys!


----------



## himeki

collab with kana!


----------



## Venn

EvviePB said:


> //wiggles eyebrows
> stream still on guys!



This is becoming really good!


----------



## himeki

Venice said:


> This is becoming really good!



crying @obs it didnt record half my speedpaint 
altho wip for you!


----------



## Jeonggwa

ayooo giiiirl improving in the speed of light 
like the colors of the latest one
apricot + soft pink


----------



## Keitara

WOAT THESE PAINTED HEADSHOTS HAVE BECOME QUITE GOOD! especially the wavy hair for venice!! evvie i'm so proud on you /patss
lets conquer the world together one day :')) 
WEWILLMAKETHEMSURRENDER.


----------



## That Zephyr Guy

Your thread still says you're online


----------



## Venn

EvviePB said:


> crying @obs it didnt record half my speedpaint
> altho wip for you!



ooo I like it so far!
I had to do a quick double-check cause I thought the hair was a different color, like blonde blonde. 
I was wrong  I can't even remember my OC details...


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> ayooo giiiirl improving in the speed of light
> like the colors of the latest one
> apricot + soft pink


ahhh thank you! senpai noticed me o:


Keitara said:


> WOAT THESE PAINTED HEADSHOTS HAVE BECOME QUITE GOOD! especially the wavy hair for venice!! evvie i'm so proud on you /patss
> lets conquer the world together one day :'))
> WEWILLMAKETHEMSURRENDER.


HEY THANKS KEI 
CONQUESTTTTT


That Zephyr Guy said:


> Your thread still says you're online


yeah im too lazy to change it :l


Venice said:


> ooo I like it so far!
> I had to do a quick double-check cause I thought the hair was a different color, like blonde blonde.
> I was wrong  I can't even remember my OC details...


oh if youd like i can make it blonde


----------



## himeki

done ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

das sum gud shet evvie


----------



## princesse

Amazing as always


----------



## Venn

EvviePB said:


> done ^^



SO PRETTY! The Hair is Perfect!!


----------



## himeki

ITS FATHERS DAY I REALLY WANTED TO DRAW LEO WITH KANA AND FORREST BUT GUESS WHAT I BROKE MY TABLET CABLE AND I CANT DRAW UNTIL THE NEW ONE ARRIVES SO I DID IT WITH A MOUSE



click it


----------



## himeki

MY THREAD HASNT BEEN TOUCHED IN LIKE A WEEK TIME TO POST SOMETHING FOR SIN-FACE'S BIRTHDAY TOMORROW
she was trying to find out who it was so i just kept sending her









I WAS TRYING TO MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD BC SHE WANTS A THREESOME WITH TAKUMEME'S ASSTRA AND SINBAKI SO


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> MY THREAD HASNT BEEN TOUCHED IN LIKE A WEEK TIME TO POST SOMETHING FOR SIN-FACE'S BIRTHDAY TOMORROW
> she was trying to find out who it was so i just kept sending her
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I WAS TRYING TO MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD BC SHE WANTS A THREESOME WITH TAKUMEME'S ASSTRA AND SINBAKI SO



OMG SINBAKI MY HUSBAND :0


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> OMG SINBAKI MY HUSBAND :0



YES BC KANA WANTS HIM LOL

also i realised i didn't even paint it in my normal method lmfao


----------



## Kanaa

EvviePB said:


> -kya-



MY HuSBAND i luv u 
thank u beautiful soul

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


> YES BC KANA WANTS HIM LOL
> 
> also i realised i didn't even paint it in my normal method lmfao



u know it


----------



## vogelbiene

lmao mandelia--

bUT DUUUUUDE YOU ARE SO GREAT AHH
HE LOOKS AMAZING???
happy b'day you sintastic bro-
uvu


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> MY HuSBAND i luv u
> thank u beautiful soul
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> u know it


all u do is sin


vogelbiene said:


> lmao mandelia--
> 
> bUT DUUUUUDE YOU ARE SO GREAT AHH
> HE LOOKS AMAZING???
> happy b'day you sintastic bro-
> uvu


AAAAA THANK YOU!


also it leos birth!!!!




everyone else produced quality and im just here ****posting


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> I WAS TRYING TO MAKE THIS LOOK GOOD BC SHE WANTS A THREESOME WITH TAKUMEME'S ASSTRA AND SINBAKI SO



how did I not see this before
ONE OF MY PRECIOUS HUSBANDS 2 perfect 2 handle

and loool Leo's frown along with the birthday hat. He deserves a flower crown


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> all u do is sin
> 
> AAAAA THANK YOU!
> 
> 
> also it leos birth!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> everyone else produced quality and im just here ****posting



it's the anger childe
i love your quality content i swear--
happy birth leo

(i celebrated it yesterday bc i'm in the future
lmaoooo)


----------



## himeki

art trade with a friend of mine! PIDGE IS MY CINNAMON CHILD #PROTECTPIDGE2K16
if you haven't noticed from my sig rn, I've fallen into Voltron hell haha! im gonna try and draw klance tomorrow :^)


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## Keitara

EvviePB said:


> art trade with a friend of mine! PIDGE IS MY CINNAMON CHILD #PROTECTPIDGE2K16
> if you haven't noticed from my sig rn, I've fallen into Voltron hell haha! im gonna try and draw klance tomorrow :^)


HEY THIS LOOKS NICE YOUR SHADING HAS IMPROVED AGAIN :'D you put on a light gradient, nice!! keep going evtree


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> HEY THIS LOOKS NICE YOUR SHADING HAS IMPROVED AGAIN :'D you put on a light gradient, nice!! keep going evtree



STOP CALLING ME EVTREE
but thank you!'n


----------



## himeki

4
this is totally klance hmm yeah sure lol
WHITE IM SORRY ILL DRAW IT SOON I SWEAR I WILL DRAW KLANCE SOON LOLLLLLLL ITS JUST ITS HARD TO DRAW THEM
decided to draw my sona (revamped from last year) lol


----------



## riummi

^thats freaking cute af


----------



## himeki

riummi said:


> ^thats freaking cute af



thanks riu!!!


----------



## vogelbiene

hhnnnnnn she's so cUTE OH MY GOD


----------



## jiny

she's really cute!


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> hhnnnnnn she's so cUTE OH MY GOD





kianli said:


> she's really cute!


aaaaa thank you!!


----------



## Keitara

EvviePB said:


> 4
> this is totally klance hmm yeah sure lol
> WHITE IM SORRY ILL DRAW IT SOON I SWEAR I WILL DRAW KLANCE SOON LOLLLLLLL ITS JUST ITS HARD TO DRAW THEM
> decided to draw my sona (revamped from last year) lol


WOAH SHE HAS SUCH A PRETTY FACE AND THE HAIR IS FLOWING SOO NICELY TOO AND THAT BOOTIFUL BODY 
I'M SO PROUD ON YOU EVVIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BLOOM TO A WONDERFUL FLOWER IN THE FUTURE ;'))


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> WOAH SHE HAS SUCH A PRETTY FACE AND THE HAIR IS FLOWING SOO NICELY TOO AND THAT BOOTIFUL BODY
> I'M SO PROUD ON YOU EVVIE I CANT WAIT TO SEE YOU BLOOM TO A WONDERFUL FLOWER IN THE FUTURE ;'))



HEY THANKS SINPAI! I HONESTLY DIDNT PAY ANY ATTENTION TO THE ANATOMY I JUST DREW AND THEN IT JUST HAPPENED LOLLL
STOP MAKING EVTREE JOKES


----------



## himeki

http://www.strawpoll.me/10825800


----------



## himeki

nope


----------



## Albuns

'Tis purdy~


----------



## vogelbiene

yoU'RE SO CUTE IM SCREAMING--


----------



## jiny

aaa so cute!


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> yoU'RE SO CUTE IM SCREAMING--





kianli said:


> aaa so cute!



wha- tHANK YOU??? ive never been called cute before lol


----------



## SoftFairie

omg ev wow I didn't even know you were so adorable!!!! 

also lowkey thought you wasn't gonna do this but oh well


----------



## himeki

MrsPotatoHead said:


> omg ev wow I didn't even know you were so adorable!!!!
> 
> also lowkey thought you wasn't gonna do this but oh well



whaaaaa why do people keep saying im adorable omg
but thank you????

also, doodled beautiful space man today!!!


----------



## Albuns

EvviePB said:


> whaaaaa why do people keep saying im adorable omg
> but thank you????
> 
> also, doodled beautiful space man today!!!



Cause you are adorable~
Nice sketch, by the way o:


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> whaaaaa why do people keep saying im adorable omg
> but thank you????
> 
> also, doodled beautiful space man today!!!



look @ him in all his glory--
I knew u could do it! he looks great aaa


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> look @ him in all his glory--
> I knew u could do it! he looks great aaa



aaaaaa thankyu !!!






contest entry!  also im home from holiday now so MORE DRAWING!


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## derezzed

EvviePB said:


> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> contest entry!  also im home from holiday now so MORE DRAWING!



WTF. SO MUCH BEAUTY IN ONE DRAWING.
I almost can't believe it... and I say almost because you've consistently put out amazing work like this before. You seriously don't disappoint, Evvie.

May looks so good, you got so good, and ****ing everything is good.
Damn.


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> WTF. SO MUCH BEAUTY IN ONE DRAWING.
> I almost can't believe it... and I say almost because you've consistently put out amazing work like this before. You seriously don't disappoint, Evvie.
> 
> May looks so good, you got so good, and ****ing everything is good.
> Damn.



aaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa thank you!!!!! im trying really hard to find a style i like ^^


----------



## himeki

doodled lurantis ^o^


----------



## himeki

just letting everyone know that there's a giveaway on my tumblr right now!!!!


----------



## himeki

doodle


Spoiler: and i have to shove it in a spoiler bc otherwise the arms and **** dont show up


----------



## vogelbiene

how do you do lineless art so good oml--
you are brilliant quq it looks so good!!! 

i would join your giveaway if I had a tumblr quq good luck!


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> how do you do lineless art so good oml--
> you are brilliant quq it looks so good!!!
> 
> i would join your giveaway if I had a tumblr quq good luck!



tHIS WAS MY FIRST TIME DOING IT I HAVE NO IDEA WHAT I DID LOL IT WAS JUST PAIN INCARNATE

- - - Post Merge - - -



toukool said:


> I think your art is super adorable. I love the soft colors you use and the many different styles! Keep up the good work!



aaaaaaa thank you so much!  though the only reason i have so many different styles is because im an indecisive **** who can't decide on what style they like best and then can never replicate the exact style ever again


----------



## Chicha

I think your art is super adorable. I love the soft colors you use and the many different styles! Keep up the good work!


----------



## vogelbiene

te aCH  M e  UR  Wa YS   Se MP aI


----------



## himeki

aaaAAAAND MY THREAD IS EATING POSTS

- - - Post Merge - - -



vogelbiene said:


> te aCH  M e  UR  Wa YS   Se MP aI



BUT I AM NOT SENAPI?!!


----------



## vogelbiene

YOU ARE TO ME BRO
//tear falls down cheek

you are to me


----------



## Chicha

EvviePB said:


> just letting everyone know that there's a giveaway on my tumblr right now!!!!



I reblogged your giveaway so hopefully you'll get more notes.


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> YOU ARE TO ME BRO
> //tear falls down cheek
> 
> you are to me


BRO PLS I AM BUT A SMOL BEAN


toukool said:


> I reblogged your giveaway so hopefully you'll get more notes.



thank you!!


----------



## himeki

mmmm doodle?


----------



## himeki

i love this shy dancer boy wayy to much even more with xander //chokes i mean what


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

i-is thaat laslow?


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> i-is thaat laslow?



yes i lov laslow


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

EvviePB said:


> yes i lov laslow



lol same i married him


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> lol same i married him



i married leo but laslow would be my second choice  tho honestly id pair him with xander if i aCTUALLY BOTHERED TO PATCH MY GAME 
//cries

ALSO!!!! IMPROVEMENT MEME!!!


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> i love this shy dancer boy wayy to much even more with xander //chokes i mean what



//slides down corridor
hOW CAN YOU MAKE SUCH BEAUTIFUL ART AAA

AND YOU RLLY HAVE IMPROVED SO MUCH EVVIE DEVVIE OMG


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> //slides down corridor
> hOW CAN YOU MAKE SUCH BEAUTIFUL ART AAA
> 
> AND YOU RLLY HAVE IMPROVED SO MUCH EVVIE DEVVIE OMG



nyOOM
WHAY ITS NOT BEAUTIFUL OMF I JUST WANTED TO DRAW SHY DANCER BOI

AAAAAA THNAK U


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> nyOOM
> WHAY ITS NOT BEAUTIFUL OMF I JUST WANTED TO DRAW SHY DANCER BOI
> 
> AAAAAA THNAK U








iT IS SMH YOU HAVE TO HAVE MORE FAITH IN UR ART BB

ALL GOOD BRODEO


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> iT IS SMH YOU HAVE TO HAVE MORE FAITH IN UR ART BB
> 
> ALL GOOD BRODEO



NAHHH NO ITS NOT

YEA

i tried to draw xanlas




i failed


----------



## himeki

TODAY IS LASLOWS BIRTHDAY COME TO MY STREAM
https://join.me/203-862-301


----------



## himeki

my hands hurt


----------



## Aali

T E A CH M E I A M B U T A W O R T H L E S S W O R M


----------



## himeki

Aali said:


> T E A CH M E I A M B U T A W O R T H L E S S W O R M



WHAT NO YOURE NOT AND I CANT TEACH ANYTHING BECAUSE I AM A WORTHLESS WORM


----------



## himeki

double post


----------



## Aali

NO PLS I IS WORM I HAS NO SPINE I CANT DRAW ARMS ITS JUST LIL WORMS ON A BODY


----------



## Chicha

EvviePB said:


> i married leo but laslow would be my second choice  tho honestly id pair him with xander if i aCTUALLY BOTHERED TO PATCH MY GAME
> //cries
> 
> ALSO!!!! IMPROVEMENT MEME!!!



Wow, the huge amount of progress you've made over the years is incredible! Keep up the good work!


----------



## vogelbiene

//screeches from rooftop
I'm gonna say this again-
y OUR ART IS WONDERFUL ESPECIALLY THA T LASHIGH PIECE OMG
boi howdy


----------



## himeki

Aali said:


> NO PLS I IS WORM I HAS NO SPINE I CANT DRAW ARMS ITS JUST LIL WORMS ON A BODY


PFFT NEITHER CAN I LETS BE WORMS TOGETHER :'D


toukool said:


> Wow, the huge amount of progress you've made over the years is incredible! Keep up the good work!


aaaAaaAAAAAAAA THANK YOU SO MUCH!


vogelbiene said:


> //screeches from rooftop
> I'm gonna say this again-
> y OUR ART IS WONDERFUL ESPECIALLY THA T LASHIGH PIECE OMG
> boi howdy


BRO HOW DID YOU GET ON THE ROOFTOP ISNT THAT DANGEROUS
ITS NOT OH MY GOD I ACTUALLY THOUGHT IT WAS EVEN MORE SUCKY SO IM GONNA PROPERLY CLEAN IT UP LATER LOLL


----------



## himeki

update: decided to do proper shades on laslow!




tumblr post | deviantart post |


----------



## vogelbiene

its so bootiful smh ev how

(btw I'm halfway through that xanlas 4 u aay)


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> its so bootiful smh ev how



nO ITS NOT OMG SODHASJODBVASKJDVASLD


----------



## derezzed

EvviePB said:


> i married leo but laslow would be my second choice  tho honestly id pair him with xander if i aCTUALLY BOTHERED TO PATCH MY GAME
> //cries
> 
> ALSO!!!! IMPROVEMENT MEME!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:



THIS BLOWS MY MIND.
Evvie, at this point I feel like you should write a book about achieving great things in just a year. I'd read the hell out of that.



EvviePB said:


> update: decided to do proper shades on laslow!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tumblr post | deviantart post |



I'D SAY THIS BLOWS MY MIND TOO, but it's been in a state of recovery since the time I first laid eyes on your improvement meme.


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> THIS BLOWS MY MIND.
> Evvie, at this point I feel like you should write a book about achieving great things in just a year. I'd read the hell out of that.
> 
> 
> 
> I'D SAY THIS BLOWS MY MIND TOO, but it's been in a state of recovery since the time I first laid eyes on your improvement meme.


AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAA THANK YOU DEREZZED!
literally i did nothing but draw for a year
thats it
i dont even know how i improved lol

aND THANK YOU AGAIN AAAAAAAA


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

THATS SO GOOD ASDFGHJKLQWER


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> THATS SO GOOD ASDFGHJKLQWER



seoihakjsdbakjsdbl thnak u art senpai omg


----
wip!


----------



## himeki

//screeches from the rooftop
I! LOVE! KLANCE!
my friends and I were joking around in a gc about a voltron vocaloid au (lol the chat is strange) and then "MatryoshKLANCE" just happened
tried to make it like the original style? probably failed.


Spoiler: original


----------



## Jeonggwa

ay look at your godspeed improvement
!!!!!!!
ooo matryoshka! Getting nostalgic now


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> ay look at your godspeed improvement
> !!!!!!!
> ooo matryoshka! Getting nostalgic now


OH MY GOD THE GREAT GODDESS OF ART YON POSTED ON MY THREAD?!?! //KNEELS I AM NOT WORTHY I AM NOT WORTHYYYY
aaaAAA THANK YOU!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

keep this up and youll be better than me!


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> keep this up and youll be better than me!



sENPAI ILL NEVER BE AS PRO AS YOU OK


----------



## himeki

requests are open! please see rules in the first post ^^


----------



## Mercedes

You can use one of my gemsonas or lucky? 
https://charahub.com/user/Crybabycedes

Song here https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=BaqpQ1UNzeU


----------



## himeki

tfw your characters hair is pink but you know they would look hella cute with any


----------



## namiieco

http://toyhou.se/343218.ariavaleene ?

and how about.. rolling girl?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FMDxKRx10mU


----------



## Aali

https://toyhou.se/497078.chi

Maybe fireflower?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uLBC2kWYFo8

thanks for considering​ your art is amazing


----------



## jiny

http://toyhou.se/513327.tba?

I don't listen to vocaloid much but this has been one of my favs.

https://youtu.be/40w5coVTGJE


----------



## FleuraBelle

This isn't a request but here are some Vocaloid songs that I really like ♡

Panda Hero

Fake or Fate?

Love Me, Love Me, Love Me

The Riddle Solver who can't Solve Riddles

1, 2 Fanclub (Original Version by Rin and Gumi but I like this one better)

Lost One's Weeping


I love so many other vocaloid songs that I wanna share honestly ;w;


----------



## FleuraBelle

double post ;-;


----------



## himeki

Skweekerz said:


> This isn't a request but here are some Vocaloid songs that I really like ♡
> 
> Panda Hero
> 
> Fake or Fate?
> 
> Love Me, Love Me, Love Me
> 
> The Riddle Solver who can't Solve Riddles
> 
> 1, 2 Fanclub (Original Version by Rin and Gumi but I like this one better)
> 
> Lost One's Weeping
> 
> 
> I love so many other vocaloid songs that I wanna share honestly ;w;



lmao yes i love those ones!!!! 

keeping RQs open because ive not seen any im happy with yet!!

also stress relief doodle of my son vincent in between icons //laughs


----------



## himeki

also doodled vincent again
bc the gc is forcing me to make him wear heelies to escape his feelies


Spoiler: sin.png


----------



## Bunnilla

Would you consider doing her http://toyhou.se/472052.yume or her? http://toyhou.se/511990.laura

also one of my fav vocaloid songs is Secret Police ; ) and  Unhappy Refrain


----------



## pottingston

ooh cool! could you do my pumpkin guy oc, melvin?


Spoiler: ref


----------



## aleshapie

Arliss??


----------



## FleuraBelle

ShayminSkies said:


> Would you consider doing her http://toyhou.se/472052.yume or her? http://toyhou.se/511990.laura
> 
> also one of my fav vocaloid songs is Secret Police ; ) and  Unhappy Refrain



OMG yesss
Secret Police! ♡


----------



## himeki

aleshapie said:


> Arliss??



pm'ed!!! please also check your dA page ;_;


----------



## FleuraBelle

bump


----------



## himeki

my thread is deleting replies
i cry

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skweekerz said:


> bump



aaaa why are you bumping this? x.x


----------



## FleuraBelle

EvviePB said:


> my thread is deleting replies
> i cry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> aaaa why are you bumping this? x.x



I think there was a post glitch so I tried to fix it by bumping ;w;


----------



## himeki

Skweekerz said:


> I think there was a post glitch so I tried to fix it by bumping ;w;



ah i see! i think you did fix it so thanks 



_
smh why does this forum always do this_


----------



## himeki

this isnt art but i rlly wanna show it off since i love this pic





when kyubey ****s with you in one timeline too many


----------



## Bunnilla

Evvie I found the most beautiful song in the world...  Meteor..  click on it I am at peace..


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> Evvie I found the most beautiful song in the world...  Meteor..  click on it I am at peace..



lmao i already had it on my phone


----------



## himeki

art trade with oliy!!! despite their part being the most sinful thing in the world smh


----------



## zeoli

EvviePB said:


> art trade with oliy!!! despite their part being the most sinful thing in the world smh



<3333333
mom let him lIVE HIS DREAMS


----------



## himeki

Oliy said:


> <3333333
> mom let him lIVE HIS DREAMS



nO HE'S GONNA CATCH A COLD

and i just noticed i put the nose too highh uhhh ill fix that when i get up


----------



## himeki

uhhhh who tf put "lanaxsparrowxrbc"??? wtf does that even mean
--

some icons i've made!






















first is me and my friend's shared oc, vincent, then keith & lance from voltron (for my friends twitter rp) then the rest are commissions and belong to riummi, jint and xcherryskyx!


----------



## himeki

ITS 3 AM LIKE 3 HOURS AGO I REALISED I ONLY HAD UNTIL NOON TO FINISH MY ENTRY SO HERES A YUUSAKO WIP FOR THE CONTEST IVE NOT EVEN DONE THE BG YET LET ME DIE......


anyway gonna power nap until 6 bYE


----------



## FleuraBelle

That looks real nice! Good luck getting it done!


----------



## jiny

EvviePB said:


> *uhhhh who tf put "lanaxsparrowxrbc"??? wtf does that even mean*
> --
> 
> some icons i've made!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first is me and my friend's shared oc, vincent, then keith & lance from voltron (for my friends twitter rp) then the rest are commissions and belong to riummi, jint and xcherryskyx!


ugh that tag was on one of my threads, it's everywhere.. but good god it's annoying. i know the origin of it but i'd rather not tell what it is


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> ugh that tag was on one of my threads, it's everywhere.. but good god it's annoying. i know the origin of it but i'd rather not tell what it is


ugh, thats a pain. i guess ill just remove it


Skweekerz said:


> That looks real nice! Good luck getting it done!


thank you!


managed to get it done! only slept for 3 hours kms




praying that kei doesnt mind that i borrowed yuu //swEATS

- - - Post Merge - - -

who tf put this tag in


----------



## FleuraBelle

XD hey better than me! I can procrastinate for like a month cx
sadly i cant see it ;-; (since Im on my 3ds)
but Im looking forward to seeing what it looks like in the morning :>


----------



## himeki

Skweekerz said:


> XD hey better than me! I can procrastinate for like a month cx
> sadly i cant see it ;-; (since Im on my 3ds)
> but Im looking forward to seeing what it looks like in the morning :>



lmao i should i have doen this weeks ago //dies
and ok ^^ i can give you the image link if you want?


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

omg awesome!
good job as always ^^


----------



## FleuraBelle

EvviePB said:


> lmao i should i have doen this weeks ago //dies
> and ok ^^ i can give you the image link if you want?



thatd be nice cause I still cant see it o.o
its either me or the link is broken lol


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg awesome!
> good job as always ^^


aaaaaa thank you senpaiii >u<


Skweekerz said:


> thatd be nice cause I still cant see it o.o
> its either me or the link is broken lol


i think its just you, i fixed it though???
http://orig08.deviantart.net/17a8/f/2016/231/1/6/contest_entry_by_evviepb-daegye0.png


----------



## himeki

smol lance doodle


----------



## himeki

another ****ing double post


----------



## himeki

lmao and a keith bc im bored


----------



## jiny

EvviePB said:


> smol lance doodle



i love this omg


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> i love this omg



thank yuuuu!!!


----------



## himeki

do i get a gold star for trying


----------



## himeki

cleaned it up a bit sooo


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> do i get a gold star for trying








there u go

but it looks so good!! quq I love all ur art ok so does everyone else!


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> there u go
> 
> but it looks so good!! quq I love all ur art ok so does everyone else!



thank you v much haha


----------



## himeki

i love klarnet





- - - Post Merge - - -

lmao ill give a freebie to post 420 :^)


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

EvviePB said:


> cleaned it up a bit sooo
> -image-



so good omg
youll certainly get even better w practice!


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> so good omg
> youll certainly get even better w practice!



thank you aaaaa


--
oliy introduced me to art fight yesterday and _oh my god i love it_


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## teto

yo i'm not here for any useful reason but super cool to see how your art's improved


----------



## himeki

Delishush said:


> yo i'm not here for any useful reason but super cool to see how your art's improved



aaaaaaahhhhh hey!!! not seen you in a while, how are you? :3c
and thank you so much!!!


----------



## teto

EvviePB said:


> aaaaaaahhhhh hey!!! not seen you in a while, how are you? :3c
> and thank you so much!!!



pretty good just been pretty busy too lmao


----------



## himeki

Delishush said:


> pretty good just been pretty busy too lmao


aaaa ok, being busy is never good unless its doing nice things lol


----------



## himeki

my friends dared me to make a shrine of shiro


----------



## Bunnilla

hi evvie!

- - - Post Merge - - -

I requested art on ur emoji thread <3


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> hi evvie!
> I requested art on ur emoji thread <3



hello! thank u ^^
EDIT: IM KICKING MYSELF THIS IS POST 420 SO SINCE IM QUOTING SHAYMIN IM GOING TO GIVE THEM THE FREEB BECAUSE 420 BLAZE IT AND **** L O L 420 BLAZE IT GUYS HAHAHAHend me


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> hello! thank u ^^
> EDIT: IM KICKING MYSELF THIS IS POST 420 SO SINCE IM QUOTING SHAYMIN IM GOING TO GIVE THEM THE FREEB BECAUSE 420 BLAZE IT AND **** L O L 420 BLAZE IT GUYS HAHAHAHend me



wait is the freeb something else or the emoji?... AND OMG YASSS THANK YOU I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE!!!!!!!


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> wait is the freeb something else or the emoji?... AND OMG YASSS THANK YOU I DIDN'T EVEN REALIZE!!!!!!!



no its just a freeb lol


----------



## trinity.

whatWHATWHAAAAAAAAAT no darn I came just at the wrong time like actually half an hour lat enoo why


----------



## himeki

trinbloo said:


> whatWHATWHAAAAAAAAAT no darn I came just at the wrong time like actually half an hour lat enoo why


lmaooo are you a lurker here or smth bECAUSE DONT LURK SAY HI


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> no its just a freeb lol



but what is the freeb thats my question XD


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> but what is the freeb thats my question XD


----------



## Bunnilla

Do I tell you a character ref, or is it random? cause I want yume https://toyhou.se/472052.yume


----------



## trinity.

> lmaooo are you a lurker here or smth bECAUSE DONT LURK SAY HI


actually no idk this showed up in new posts this morning lol


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> Do I tell you a character ref, or is it random? cause I want yume https://toyhou.se/472052.yume


yea ok thank


trinbloo said:


> actually no idk this showed up in new posts this morning lol


huh ok lmao also what is the character ur using in as the icon bc im pretttyyyy sure it belongs to my friend lOL


----------



## trinity.

oh really i found it online hmmm ill change it


----------



## Bunnilla

just wanting to know, by when will the freeb be finished?... Not rushing I'm just curious take as long as you want


----------



## trinity.

doneeee finally


----------



## himeki

trinbloo said:


> oh really i found it online hmmm ill change it


yea its my friend's character and the art was done by ardrey on this forum, the post is literally here


ShayminSkies said:


> just wanting to know, by when will the freeb be finished?... Not rushing I'm just curious take as long as you want


lOL i take a long time to do freebs and at the moment im kinda wearing heelies to escape my feelies sO


----------



## himeki

wELP GUESS WHOS IN A WORSE MOOD THEN I ALREADY WAS










this is my only working device that i can use for school since my other laptop was also internally cracked by an arsehole back in june
and now it is also internally cracked
and my insurance on school might have run out
wHAT THE **** AM I MEANT TO DO AT BREAKS
SOCIALISE????

ok sorry for rant im just hella bitter right now but then again im always in a perpetual state of bitterness lolll )))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))))


----------



## himeki

ok my anger has subsided slightly but have my fatesona LOL


----------



## himeki

EvviePB said:


> ok my anger has subsided slightly but have my fatesona LOL



whoever keeps liking my posts please say hi so i know who you are thanks


----------



## Bunnilla

I liked your post right now, cause it looks amazing! o.o Great work Evvie! <3


----------



## Tensu

I know I've never talked to you, but I've been lurking on this thread for a while. Your art's amazing! Can you draw Taiyō from my Toyhouse? I'm willing to pay, so much would it cost?

(http://toyhou.se/Shibui)


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> I liked your post right now, cause it looks amazing! o.o Great work Evvie! <3


ahhh okkkk sorry its just i hate post likes LOL



Azure said:


> I know I've never talked to you, but I've been lurking on this thread for a while. Your art's amazing! Can you draw Taiyō from my Toyhouse? I'm willing to pay, so much would it cost?
> 
> (http://toyhou.se/Shibui)


Hello! Please see my [Commissions Doc] for pricings, but I'd be willing to do discounts since its the last few days of summer and I need something to do! ^^ If you want me to draw something thats not listed, please ask!


----------



## Hyoshido

EvviePB said:


> ahhh okkkk sorry its just i hate post likes LOL


You click on the number by the thumbs up, you'll see who liked ur post \o/


----------



## Locket

http://toyhou.se/484710.lynna

Could you do Lynna for me?


----------



## himeki

Locket said:


> http://toyhou.se/484710.lynna
> 
> Could you do Lynna for me?



ummmm please see the first post for info about requests /n\

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> You click on the number by the thumbs up, you'll see who liked ur post \o/



oH OK LOL I NEVER KNEW THAT //DIES


----------



## Hyoshido

EvviePB said:


> oH OK LOL I NEVER KNEW THAT //DIES


Now you owe me a life time of freebs :^)))

But please, don't die!


----------



## Tensu

EvviePB said:


> Hello! Please see my [Commissions Doc] for pricings, but I'd be willing to do discounts since its the last few days of summer and I need something to do! ^^ If you want me to draw something thats not listed, please ask!



ooh ok. I'd like a waste-up colored sketch of Taiyō, if that's ok. (It would also be great if he's winking and holding up his pointer and middle finger up ✌) Is 200-250tbt ok? I can do more if necessary. :^)


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> ooh ok. I'd like a waste-up colored sketch of Taiyō, if that's ok. (It would also be great if he's winking and holding up his pointer and middle finger up ✌) Is 200-250tbt ok? I can do more if necessary. :^)



ok!! his design is quite simple so 250tbt is fine! and sure i can do that ^o^

- - - Post Merge - - -



Hyoshido said:


> Now you owe me a life time of freebs :^)))
> 
> But please, don't die!



ill draw u a zenyatta tomorrow uwu


----------



## himeki

hEY GUESS WHAT I FINALLY UPDATED THE FIRST PAGE :^) need to add my comm info and remove the request bit tho bc ive had no requests im interested in lol


----------



## Tensu

EvviePB said:


> ok!! his design is quite simple so 250tbt is fine! and sure i can do that ^o^



Great! I'll send TBT when it's all done. ^^


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> Great! I'll send TBT when it's all done. ^^



alright! adding you to my worklist now ^^


----------



## Hyoshido

EvviePB said:


> ill draw u a zenyatta tomorrow uwu


We are in harmony.


----------



## FleuraBelle

Hyoshido said:


> We are in harmony.



Nobody will juggle for anyone though.


----------



## himeki

//screeches





im trying to make a sprite for my fatesona...end me

- - - Post Merge - - -

aLSO IM STREAMING RIGHT NOW IF ANYONE WANTS TO HANG OUT!!!
https://picarto.tv/Evvie


----------



## himeki

back online!! idk why it disconnected lol


----------



## himeki

drawn in stream:
for shaymin skies ;;












thank you to everyone who came!!


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> drawn in stream:
> for shaymin skies ;;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thank you to everyone who came!!



the headshot looks so cute, I love it! <3 tysm for the freeb ^^


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> the headshot looks so cute, I love it! <3 tysm for the freeb ^^



ahh no problem!


----------



## Emrod333

Awesome thread!


----------



## himeki

Emrod333 said:


> Awesome thread!



thank you!!


----------



## Kawaii Cupcakes

omg i missed the stream //dead


----------



## himeki

Kawaii Cupcakes said:


> omg i missed the stream //dead



dONT WORRY IM STREAMING TOMORROW PROBABLY


----------



## himeki

oop forgot to stream thisss





more evelyn bc i love her


----------



## himeki

also i drew my friend's oc!!


----------



## Kattiel

I love the colours on the last one, your style is really cool I love how you use textures, really gives it some oomph !
Keep up the good work ~


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> I love the colours on the last one, your style is really cool I love how you use textures, really gives it some oomph !
> Keep up the good work ~



Thank you so much! I sometimes add textures when I want to add more to it ^^


----------



## himeki

this took way too long for a pop art experiment. smfh


----------



## Kattiel

Looking good~
Pop art usually has brighter colors but for the color switch thing I think you did a great job with the variations :3
Keep it up !


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> Looking good~
> Pop art usually has brighter colors but for the color switch thing I think you did a great job with the variations :3
> Keep it up !



thanks! i just picked colors from her ref haha, and for the color switches i just changed the hue LOL


----------



## Kattiel

I see, it still looks good tho haha I think you got the main style well and it's fun to try new things, it also helps you improve OuO)b


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> I see, it still looks good tho haha I think you got the main style well and it's fun to try new things, it also helps you improve OuO)b



thank you! it definitely is fun ^^


----------



## himeki

morning bump


----------



## himeki

GIVE&#55357;&#56399;KEITH&#55357;&#56399;LONGER&#55357;&#56399;HAIR&#55357;&#56399;IN&#55357;&#56399;SEASON&#55357;&#56399;2&#55357;&#56399;


----------



## himeki

come klance with me
https://join.me/350-779-783

- - - Post Merge - - -

btw im drawing this


----------



## himeki

new link bc sai is a *****
https://join.me/213-267-698
current progress:


----------



## Nightmares

EvviePB said:


> new link bc sai is a *****
> https://join.me/213-267-698
> current progress:



hOT

Love the colouring


----------



## himeki

Nightmares said:


> hOT
> 
> Love the colouring



LANI COME JOIN THE BL HELL

but i did it so


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## himeki

hello! just letting everyone know that commissions are gonna be a bit slow, school starts back on monday and i gotta get back into the swing of things //dies


----------



## Squidward

EvviePB said:


> hello! just letting everyone know that commissions are gonna be a bit slow, school starts back on monday and i gotta get back into the swing of things //dies



I feel your pain.. Looking forward to seeing more art from you!!


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I feel your pain.. Looking forward to seeing more art from you!!



thanks ^u^ tho i need to find my notebook so i can s k e t c h


----------



## himeki

doodle of my friend to practice semi chibi styles ^^


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> doodle of my friend to practice semi chibi styles ^^



it's so cute omg quq you should draw that style more!!
(btw I'm using my school's wifi lol)


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> it's so cute omg quq you should draw that style more!!
> (btw I'm using my school's wifi lol)



ahHAHA I SHOULD BUT IM LAZY 
and lmfao

also!!1 day 2 of the fatesona challenge ^^


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> ahHAHA I SHOULD BUT IM LAZY
> and lmfao
> 
> also!!1 day 2 of the fatesona challenge ^^



suCH A LAZY BUTT SMH 
wait what am I then--

ooh!! evelyn looks rlly good omg I like her casual clothes ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)

//valarie screeches from afar


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> suCH A LAZY BUTT SMH
> wait what am I then--
> 
> ooh!! evelyn looks rlly good omg I like her casual clothes ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> 
> //valarie screeches from afar



you are a sin uwu

and thank you!! i realise now they look stupidly similar to hime LOL

you should do the challenge with valarie!!! shes too cute i die


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> ahHAHA I SHOULD BUT IM LAZY
> and lmfao
> 
> also!!1 day 2 of the fatesona challenge ^^



nice sense of fashion !! she's pretty _(┐「ε_❤_3 」∠)_


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> you are a sin uwu
> 
> and thank you!! i realise now they look stupidly similar to hime LOL
> 
> you should do the challenge with valarie!!! shes too cute i die



r00d I'm no sinner uvu

It's not that similar tbh. I mean, Hime doesn't have much brown on her, and it's more of a girly style than Evelyn's!!

I may choose to do a few days ahah quq thank you but Evelyn is cuterrrr

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


> you are a sin uwu
> 
> and thank you!! i realise now they look stupidly similar to hime LOL
> 
> you should do the challenge with valarie!!! shes too cute i die



r00d I'm no sinner uvu

It's not that similar tbh. I mean, Hime doesn't have much brown on her, and it's more of a girly style than Evelyn's!!

I may choose to do a few days ahah quq thank you but Evelyn is cuterrrr


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> nice sense of fashion !! she's pretty _(┐「ε_❤_3 」∠)_


not gonna lie i legit screamed when i saw you on my thread LOL
thank you!! 



			
				vogelbiene said:
			
		

> r00d I'm no sinner uvu
> 
> It's not that similar tbh. I mean, Hime doesn't have much brown on her, and it's more of a girly style than Evelyn's!!
> 
> I may choose to do a few days ahah quq thank you but Evelyn is cuterrrr



pLEASE
ehhh I guess so!!

D O I T also fight me


----------



## Jeonggwa

EVVIE PLS NO
I JUST HAPPENED TO SEE YOU WROTE IN WHITE COLOR
I would have never noticed if I wasn't looking at someone else's profile...
sssshh cute kouhai your art is gud no questions asked


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> EVVIE PLS NO
> I JUST HAPPENED TO SEE YOU WROTE IN WHITE COLOR
> I would have never noticed if I wasn't looking at someone else's profile...
> sssshh cute kouhai your art is gud no questions asked


PFFT NO YOURE LIKE A GOD LMAO
 LOL why was it on their profile???
wHAT SENPAI N O LMAO


----------



## vogelbiene

EvviePB said:


> not gonna lie i legit screamed when i saw you on my thread LOL
> thank you!!
> 
> 
> pLEASE
> ehhh I guess so!!
> 
> D O I T also fight me



pOSSIBLY I NEED TO HAVE TIME IT'LL PROBABLY BE TRADITIONAL

and I will fight you with all my dark fliers lol


----------



## himeki

vogelbiene said:


> pOSSIBLY I NEED TO HAVE TIME IT'LL PROBABLY BE TRADITIONAL
> 
> and I will fight you with all my dark fliers lol



D O I T
fight me 1v1


also
to apologise for my lack of activity due to school
please take some of my _beautiful illustrations_ from year 7 and a "manga" from year 7 also


Spoiler:  prepare urself








what is this
what is she pointing at
why are her boobs so big
why is her face so long




dabbing sayaka? she tried




Limbs?




Oh my god
Look at that edge
It looks like
My worst mistake








lmao fun fact this is the same oc as [this]




is she just like
using the force to hold her sword thingy with her fingertips?? i'll never know and that makes me sad





Spoiler: The "Manga"



I'll post a transcript because it's hard to read lololol




Narrator: Once upon a time, evil raged across Dinspara. One day, the people tad taken enough. They fought back. The Knights of the Holy Crest sealed away the evil in three sacred weapons. The Xphoris(?) Tome, Sealant of Xphoris. The Aracneus Blade, Sealant of Aracneus. And, the Espio Dagger, Sealant of Espio. But the Evil may return....
YH: The Evil is conquered. Let us move on.




(sexy amirite, also gotta love printablepaper.net, good **** right there amirite)
Narrator: YunikonHime. Princess of the Unicorns. Also a member of Team Japan.
YH: Elisina, you are free to go.




(look at the tiny ****ass hands on that *****. its like the opposit of yaoi hands. yuri hands?7
Narrator: Elisina, God(d)ess of Serenity. Aged 17k. Has a sugar addiction.
Elisina: You sure you don't need me?




(i have literally no idea what is going on in this section. im not sure, you're not sure, noone is sure. we'll never know who the **** myuchaus??? is and why hes thinking about a girl in an cheer uniform with something that looks like _something else_ on her head. also why the **** is she saying BAKA O TA KU???)
(blue girl that looks like the MC): Bye Byee!!!
Narrator: Mychaus(?) Fantasy ^
Elisina: ELISINAAAAA CHOP!
Mychaus(? i dont have a ****ing clue what his name is really. lets just call him mychaus) You still have me...
Elisina: Problem Solved. BAKA O TA KU(??? why???)
YH: Where DID you get that book?


honestly i have no idea what the **** this is and where we were going with it. year 7 was a strange ass year.
probably gonna try redrawing this for fun tho haha....i want to die bc of this.


also, bonus:




proof of my weeb phase from primary school
i was at the convenience store earlier and my primary school teacher was there
i didnt make eye contact and im hoping she didnt notice bc this is how they remembered me
also the stickers are there to keep my privacy lololol


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> D O I T
> fight me 1v1
> 
> 
> also
> to apologise for my lack of activity due to school
> please take some of my _beautiful illustrations_ from year 7 and a "manga" from year 7 also
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  prepare urself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this
> what is she pointing at
> why are her boobs so big
> why is her face so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dabbing sayaka? she tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs™
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god
> Look at that edge
> It looks like
> My worst mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao fun fact this is the same oc as [this]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is she just like
> using the force to hold her sword thingy with her fingertips?? i'll never know and that makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The "Manga"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a transcript because it's hard to read lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narrator: Once upon a time, evil raged across Dinspara. One day, the people tad taken enough. They fought back. The Knights of the Holy Crest sealed away the evil in three sacred weapons. The Xphoris(?) Tome, Sealant of Xphoris. The Aracneus Blade, Sealant of Aracneus. And, the Espio Dagger, Sealant of Espio. But the Evil may return....
> YH: The Evil is conquered. Let us move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sexy amirite, also gotta love printablepaper.net, good **** right there amirite)
> Narrator: YunikonHime. Princess of the Unicorns. Also a member of Team Japan.
> YH: Elisina, you are free to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (look at the tiny ****ass hands on that *****. its like the opposit of yaoi hands. yuri hands?7
> Narrator: Elisina, God(d)ess of Serenity. Aged 17k. Has a sugar addiction.
> Elisina: You sure you don't need me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have literally no idea what is going on in this section. im not sure, you're not sure, noone is sure. we'll never know who the **** myuchaus??? is and why hes thinking about a girl in an cheer uniform with something that looks like _something else_ on her head. also why the **** is she saying BAKA O TA KU???)
> (blue girl that looks like the MC): Bye Byee!!!
> Narrator: Mychaus(?) Fantasy ^
> Elisina: ELISINAAAAA CHOP!
> Mychaus(? i dont have a ****ing clue what his name is really. lets just call him mychaus) You still have me...
> Elisina: Problem Solved. BAKA O TA KU(??? why???)
> YH: Where DID you get that book?
> 
> 
> honestly i have no idea what the **** this is and where we were going with it. year 7 was a strange ass year.
> probably gonna try redrawing this for fun tho haha....i want to die bc of this.
> 
> 
> also, bonus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof of my weeb phase from primary school
> i was at the convenience store earlier and my primary school teacher was there
> i didnt make eye contact and im hoping she didnt notice bc this is how they remembered me
> also the stickers are there to keep my privacy lololol



this whole post is a masterpiece.


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> this whole post is a masterpiece.



why thank you cherry uwu its certainly a blessing to mankind


----------



## Hyoshido

Evvie turned Japanese and back tbh


----------



## vogelbiene

I love how it says "and trying to educate us!" Like
She tried. She _tried_ to educate them. 

Good on you, Evvie Devvie, for being such an inspiration to us all <3


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Evvie turned Japanese and back tbh


y e u p.



vogelbiene said:


> I love how it says "and trying to educate us!" Like
> She tried. She _tried_ to educate them.
> 
> Good on you, Evvie Devvie, for being such an inspiration to us all <3


watashi tried so hard kya!!!! those baka o ta kus dont understand watashi's kawaiiness! but everything is daijobu, this was all according to keikaku nya!


----------



## himeki

doodled the top bae earlier! ^u^


----------



## himeki

streaming drawing 707 rn!! experimenting with some stuffs ^u^
https://join.me/610-755-163


----------



## himeki

tfw you forget how to draw luciel


----------



## himeki

what am i doing with my life


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## himeki

bump? ;;


----------



## Squidward

EvviePB said:


> tfw you forget how to draw luciel



I love this so much omfg


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> I love this so much omfg



ahah, thanks! im not actually too happy about it, i think his hair looks odd lololol


----------



## himeki

come hang out!! drawing luciel~


----------



## himeki

still going guys :')
//quietly dies inside


----------



## himeki

stream over! thanks for coming everyone <3


----------



## himeki

haha i lied i decided to shade it now 8D




also, this is how it looks on my phone!!


----------



## himeki

EvviePB said:


> haha i lied i decided to shade it now 8D
> 
> 
> 
> 
> also, this is how it looks on my phone!!



morning bu mp


----------



## himeki

bumping again


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> ooh ok. I'd like a waste-up colored sketch of Taiyō, if that's ok. (It would also be great if he's winking and holding up his pointer and middle finger up ✌) Is 200-250tbt ok? I can do more if necessary. :^)



hellu~ quoting this so i dont forget again! plan to do this this weekend / tomorrow ^^ sorry for the delays~


----------



## sadbutlovely

Hi could you do a drawing of irl me? thanks


----------



## himeki

sadbutlovely said:


> Hi could you do a drawing of irl me? thanks



u m are you going to pay me? l o l i dont do requests


----------



## himeki

bumping this up after ages bc like
due to my ill brain at the moment i lost an envelope that had some cash in so
im opening rlc comms?? not sure why anyone would be interested but may as well lol


----------



## himeki

collab with [a friend of mine!]




we drew jaehee ^u^


----------



## himeki

happy birthday keitara!!!!
I remember drawing something for your birthday last year~ I honestly couldn't have gotten this far without your help, and I'm so happy we became friends! You probably won't see this for a while, but I want you to know that no matter what bad time you're going through, or how bad you feel in your head, there's always going to be people who love you and support you!!


----------



## himeki

bump ;;
please comment on my stuff im lonely here


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

wanna do an art trade? examples here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?383066-Art-Dump-Critique-plzz&p=6787954#post6787954


----------



## himeki

Ephemeral Reality said:


> wanna do an art trade? examples here http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?383066-Art-Dump-Critique-plzz&p=6787954#post6787954



aaa hello!! im really sorry, but i dont really want to do at right now ;; sorry!!!


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

love these but u have line overdependency and i think learning colour theory would greatly benefit ur work
keep on drawing !!


----------



## himeki

pocketdatcrossing said:


> love these but u have line overdependency and i think learning colour theory would greatly benefit ur work
> keep on drawing !!



aa im not sure what line overdependency is ;; but i probably should try and learn color theory, atm i just go diagonal and red-er with digital art shading and pick base colors from the ref, but with traditional art i dont have enough materials to do it properly LOL
anyway, speaking of traditional artttttt





so uh
there is a reason why usako is in a maid dress and its not kinky
basically me and my friends decided usako would look cute as heck in a skirt and uh
we kinda came out with a story that mia or one of his friends broke a teaset in a maid cafe, and since usako can pass as a girl v easily, he has to work to replace it LOL


----------



## pocketdatcrossing

EvviePB said:


> aa im not sure what line overdependency is ;; but i probably should try and learn color theory, atm i just go diagonal and red-er with digital art shading and pick base colors from the ref, but with traditional art i dont have enough materials to do it properly LOL
> anyway, speaking of traditional artttttt
> 
> 
> 
> 
> so uh
> there is a reason why usako is in a maid dress and its not kinky
> basically me and my friends decided usako would look cute as heck in a skirt and uh
> we kinda came out with a story that mia or one of his friends broke a teaset in a maid cafe, and since usako can pass as a girl v easily, he has to work to replace it LOL



its actually amazing omg!!! i love theexpression!!


----------



## himeki

pocketdatcrossing said:


> its actually amazing omg!!! i love theexpression!!



aaa thank you!


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

EvviePB said:


> aaa hello!! im really sorry, but i dont really want to do at right now ;; sorry!!!



np i get the feeling haha
anyway your art is gorgeous


----------



## himeki

Ephemeral Reality said:


> np i get the feeling haha
> anyway your art is gorgeous



thank you !!;3;

--
ITS OCTOBER IN MY TIMEZONE TIME FOR INKTOBER #1




(pose ref by faestock!!)


----------



## Bunnilla

cute artwork that you recieved evvie! Using it for everything I see XD


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> cute artwork that you recieved evvie! Using it for everything I see XD



LOL yes i love it hah


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> thank you !!;3;
> 
> --
> ITS OCTOBER IN MY TIMEZONE TIME FOR INKTOBER #1
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (pose ref by faestock!!)



this is so cool omg

...i should do inktober...


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> this is so cool omg
> 
> ...i should do inktober...



aaaaaa thank you cherry!!
AND YES DO IT YOUR TRADITIONAL ART IS GODLY


----------



## Tensu

Woah so detailed i love it!


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> Woah so detailed i love it!



thank you! the wings were painful haha
--
day 2! drew my outfit today~


----------



## himeki

inktober day three!




super happy with how this came out! its eirika from fe8 ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> inktober day three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super happy with how this came out! its eirika from fe8 ^^



looks so detailed, awesome work *-*


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> looks so detailed, awesome work *-*



late reply oop
thank u shaymin!!!

drew my friend's son~


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

teach me your ways senpai *_*


----------



## himeki

Ephemeral Reality said:


> teach me your ways senpai *_*



wha---- im not senpai ;; if anything im kouhai LOL

inktober 8!!!




im actually ****in shaking rn, im really excited lOL


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> wha---- im not senpai ;; if anything im kouhai LOL
> 
> inktober 8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im actually ****in shaking rn, im really excited lOL



Yissa looks so cute! omg great job


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> Yissa looks so cute! omg great job



thank you!!

MY TABLET IS HERE NOW IT IS MY BABY I LOVE IT


----------



## Bunnilla

OMGOMGOMOGMOGMOG SHOW PICTURES PLEASE *-*


----------



## Tensu

EvviePB said:


> thank you!!
> 
> MY TABLET IS HERE NOW IT IS MY BABY I LOVE IT



Cool! Is it a Wacom?


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> OMGOMGOMOGMOGMOG SHOW PICTURES PLEASE *-*





Azure said:


> Cool! Is it a Wacom?








Its a Cintiq 13HD! Currently working on a redraw, come watch me!
https://join.me/651-410-301


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> Its a Cintiq 13HD! Currently working on a redraw, come watch me!
> https://join.me/651-410-301



AAAAAA EV YOU GOT A CINTIQ???? 
I'm so jealous ;-;


----------



## Bunnilla

COMING TO WATCH SENPAI


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> AAAAAA EV YOU GOT A CINTIQ????
> I'm so jealous ;-;



YEAH LOL IM SO HAPPYYYY
cherry coME HANG OUT


----------



## himeki

finished! my first ever drawing with cintiq~


----------



## Bunnilla

I FINISHED THE STREAM wOOHOo


----------



## Tensu

NOOOO RIP I MISSED THE STREAM!! But the drawing looks fantastic!! 

- - - Post Merge - - -

ooh and I wish mine was a cintiq lol


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> I FINISHED THE STREAM wOOHOo





Azure said:


> NOOOO RIP I MISSED THE STREAM!! But the drawing looks fantastic!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ooh and I wish mine was a cintiq lol


THANK U FOR COMMING SHAYMIN!
and dw! ill stream again soon~

ive actually wanted a cintiq for a while~


----------



## Keitara

EvviePB said:


> finished! my first ever drawing with cintiq~



WTF WHEN DID YOU IMPROVE THIS MUCH AHH I'M SUCH A PROUD SINPAI ;-;!!! Your coloring really has become a lot better! And she looks so cute :')))

- - - Post Merge - - -



EvviePB said:


> wha---- im not senpai ;; if anything im kouhai LOL
> 
> inktober 8!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> im actually ****in shaking rn, im really excited lOL





EvviePB said:


> late reply oop
> thank u shaymin!!!
> 
> drew my friend's son~





EvviePB said:


> inktober day three!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> super happy with how this came out! its eirika from fe8 ^^



WTF THESE LOOKS SO AMAZING TOO OMG YOUR TRADITIONAL ART IS S O GOOOD (MUCH BETTER THAN MINE OMG)
especially the way you colored yissa looks stunning and really pretty!! Ahh I'm jealous ;-;!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> WTF WHEN DID YOU IMPROVE THIS MUCH AHH I'M SUCH A PROUD SINPAI ;-;!!! Your coloring really has become a lot better! And she looks so cute :')))
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WTF THESE LOOKS SO AMAZING TOO OMG YOUR TRADITIONAL ART IS S O GOOOD (MUCH BETTER THAN MINE OMG)
> especially the way you colored yissa looks stunning and really pretty!! Ahh I'm jealous ;-;!


AHAHAH SINPAI, ITS NOT REALLY GOOD COLORING ;;;
AND LOL NO ITS NO T YOURS IS PROBABLY REALLY GOOD
oh really? i just randomoly colored LOL


----------



## jiny

EvviePB said:


> finished! my first ever drawing with cintiq~



that is so pretty!!! you've improved so much!!!! and so fast too!


----------



## derezzed

The Inktober stuff you've been doing look amazing, Evvie! *-*
I loooove how the lines look and the shading + coloring is always lovely!! Your traditional art's fantastic, and I like it as much as your digital works if not more c:

ALSO congrats on getting a Cintiq, that's one fancy ass tablet.


----------



## himeki

kianli said:


> that is so pretty!!! you've improved so much!!!! and so fast too!


thank you!!


derezzed said:


> The Inktober stuff you've been doing look amazing, Evvie! *-*
> I loooove how the lines look and the shading + coloring is always lovely!! Your traditional art's fantastic, and I like it as much as your digital works if not more c:
> 
> ALSO congrats on getting a Cintiq, that's one fancy ass tablet.


ahhh thank you??? i find it really hard, but thank you so much!!
thanks!! i love it hahah


----------



## himeki

something i was working on until my sister decided to give me some "constructive" criticism


----------



## himeki

colored it and worked on how i want the bg to be


----------



## Tensu

wow Ev, looking great so far!


----------



## Lilliee

ahh eevie you've improved so much!
;; been lurking cos im horrible at chatting but keep up the great work!

also congrats on the cintinq omg


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> wow Ev, looking great so far!


thank you azure!!


Lilliee said:


> ahh eevie you've improved so much!
> ;; been lurking cos im horrible at chatting but keep up the great work!
> 
> also congrats on the cintinq omg


aah hello lilliee!!! 
thank you so much !!


----------



## himeki

I LOVE RUSSIAN YURI


----------



## Bunnilla

Cute WIP, can't wait to see the end result!


----------



## himeki

cometh sinners


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> cometh sinners



Boooo why you gotta stream right when I have to go to work ;-;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Boooo why you gotta stream right when I have to go to work ;-;



ahhh sorry!!! ill be streaming again tomorrow tho ^^


----------



## himeki

done for tonight!! so much has been recorded on speedpaint omfg


----------



## himeki

i made a speedpaint!! 




please check it out! ^q^


----------



## teto

nooiiiice stuff you got here


----------



## Bunnilla

EVS I AM GETTING MY WACOM TABLET!!!!!! WE WENT TO BEST BUY AND I FOUND IT AND MY DAD IS GIVING IT TO ME AS A GIFT AND I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE 20TH BECAUSE THEY RAN OUT, BUT STILL!!!!! *-* SO EXCITED!!!


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> EVS I AM GETTING MY WACOM TABLET!!!!!! WE WENT TO BEST BUY AND I FOUND IT AND MY DAD IS GIVING IT TO ME AS A GIFT AND I HAVE TO WAIT UNTIL THE 20TH BECAUSE THEY RAN OUT, BUT STILL!!!!! *-* SO EXCITED!!!



AYYYYYYYYYYYYY NICE!!! WHICH ONE ARE YOU GETTING??


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> AYYYYYYYYYYYYY NICE!!! WHICH ONE ARE YOU GETTING??



THE ONE YOU RECCOMENDED, THIS ONE: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010LHRFM2/ref=twister_B014WXSC7S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> THE ONE YOU RECCOMENDED, THIS ONE: https://www.amazon.com/dp/B010LHRFM2/ref=twister_B014WXSC7S?_encoding=UTF8&psc=1



NICE GOOD I AM HYEPD FOR U!!!


----------



## Bunnilla

IM DYING UNTIL THE 20TH WHY DID THEY RUN OUT ;-;


----------



## himeki

ShayminSkies said:


> IM DYING UNTIL THE 20TH WHY DID THEY RUN OUT ;-;



so many artists lolololol
YOU WILL LIVEEE


----------



## Tensu

Love the speed paint ev!

Also congrats on getting a tablet! I was really excited when I first got mine


----------



## Ephemeral Reality

woah u r so good *____*


----------



## himeki

Azure said:


> Love the speed paint ev!
> 
> Also congrats on getting a tablet! I was really excited when I first got mine


thank you!!!


Ephemeral Reality said:


> woah u r so good *____*


thank you!!!

ANOTHER VICTOR FOR INKTOBER IM SORRY BUT I LOVE HIM AND I WANT HIM TO EROS ME


----------



## epoch

*me likey :^)​*


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> thank you!!!
> 
> thank you!!!
> 
> ANOTHER VICTOR FOR INKTOBER IM SORRY BUT I LOVE HIM AND I WANT HIM TO EROS ME



/whispers can't get enough of victor
keep em coming yeeeee

- - - Post Merge - - -

your secret message omg


----------



## himeki

epoch said:


> *me likey :^)​*


THANKEY


Yonkorin said:


> /whispers can't get enough of victor
> keep em coming yeeeee
> 
> your secret message omg


nor can iiiiii.... this show gives me life tbh ^q^
I WAS HOPING NOONE WOULD SEE THAT L O L


----------



## himeki

I TRIED MAKING PIN BADGES OF MY ART with my 7 year old badge it! machine that i found in my wardrobe AND I THINK THEY TURNED OUT REALLY WELL


----------



## Tensu

Wow that's really neat! you should sell them on Etsy


----------



## himeki

Tensu said:


> Wow that's really neat! you should sell them on Etsy



LOL noone would buy them


----------



## epoch

EvviePB said:


> LOL noone would buy them



Lol i'd buy one to add to my collection of badges ;;


----------



## Tensu

EvviePB said:


> LOL noone would buy them



Lmao I'd probably buy too!


----------



## himeki

pins are fun to make ahhh


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> pins are fun to make ahhh



nice job! I spend my life on youtube watching craft videos XD


----------



## himeki

Usako is Eros, and Eros is him???

who am i drawing this for?
i know who.
//gLARES AT NEESAN
I JUST
REALLY WANTED TO DO A YURI ON ICE CROSSOVER IM SORRY


----------



## himeki

i actually coloured and lined this properly bc i have no life and my son goes from cute to hot v quickly LOL


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## epoch

EvviePB said:


> i actually coloured and lined this properly bc i have no life and my son goes from cute to hot v quickly LOL



love the colour combination


----------



## himeki

epoch said:


> love the colour combination



thank you! sorry for the late reply haha
--
I can finally post this now! 




My draiwing for the FEF Trick or Treat! This was really fun to do, aND IM ****ING SCREAMING I GOT MY FAVE ARTIST DRAWING FOR ME!


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

buuuump


----------



## Bunnilla

The headshot is posted in my gallery :3


----------



## epoch

EvviePB said:


> thank you! sorry for the late reply haha
> --
> I can finally post this now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My draiwing for the FEF Trick or Treat! This was really fun to do, aND IM ****ING SCREAMING I GOT MY FAVE ARTIST DRAWING FOR ME!



yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas anatomy is improving so much *claps furiously*


----------



## Bunnilla

epoch said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas anatomy is improving so much *claps furiously*



anatomy was already flawless
░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
█░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
█░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
█░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
█░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
░█░░▄▄░░▄▄▄▄░░▄▄░░█░
░█░▄▀█░▄▀░░█░▄▀█░▄▀░
░░▀░░░▀░░░░░▀░░░▀░░░


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> thank you! sorry for the late reply haha
> --
> I can finally post this now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My draiwing for the FEF Trick or Treat! This was really fun to do, aND IM ****ING SCREAMING I GOT MY FAVE ARTIST DRAWING FOR ME!



OH MY Inigo aka Laslow mMmmmmMMMMM Firetruck this is goooood! Gonna save this for future >:3


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> The headshot is posted in my gallery :3


oh!! i didnt notice 


epoch said:


> yaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaas anatomy is improving so much *claps furiously*


THANK U....I SUFFER :')


Bunnilla said:


> anatomy was already flawless
> ░▄▀▄▀▀▀▀▄▀▄░░░░░░░░░
> ░█░░░░░░░░▀▄░░░░░░▄░
> █░░▀░░▀░░░░░▀▄▄░░█░█
> █░▄░█▀░▄░░░░░░░▀▀░░█
> █░░▀▀▀▀░░░░░░░░░░░░█
> █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
> █░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░░█
> ░█░░▄▄░░▄▄▄▄░░▄▄░░█░
> ░█░▄▀█░▄▀░░█░▄▀█░▄▀░
> ░░▀░░░▀░░░░░▀░░░▀░░░


nah anatomy is a pain


SinnerTheCat said:


> OH MY Inigo aka Laslow mMmmmmMMMMM Firetruck this is goooood! Gonna save this for future >:3


YEAH I ****EN LOVE LASLOW aaa though id rather you didn't download it or anything since its technically a secret santa style gift ;;


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> YEAH I ****EN LOVE LASLOW aaa though id rather you didn't download it or anything since its technically a secret santa style gift ;;



YUSHHH LASLOW IS AHHHH MmmmmmMMMMMM Good ****.
I'm just gonna save it on my phone and don't show it to anyone;; I hope that's alright.


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> YUSHHH LASLOW IS AHHHH MmmmmmMMMMMM Good ****.
> I'm just gonna save it on my phone and don't show it to anyone;; I hope that's alright.



YE A LASLOW IS G R EA T 
aaaa id still rather you didn't ;; its like saving a commission for someone else ;;


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> YE A LASLOW IS G R EA T
> aaaa id still rather you didn't ;; its like saving a commission for someone else ;;



It's alrighty! I have just deleted it. I'll look at it here on TBT :3
ESPECIALLY HIS VOICE. I 'M   M E LT I NG  BY J UST  T HIN K I NG   O F  IT.


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> It's alrighty! I have just deleted it. I'll look at it here on TBT :3
> ESPECIALLY HIS VOICE. I ' M   M E L T I N G  J U S T  T H I N K I N G   O F  I T.


*
ok  you can also find it on my tumblr! [link]
LOL YEAH HIS VOICE IS RLLY GOOD but leo is my one true husbando.........laslow is better suited for xander sORRY *


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> It's alrighty! I have just deleted it. I'll look at it here on TBT :3
> ESPECIALLY HIS VOICE. I ' M   M E L T I N G  J U S T  T H I N K I N G   O F  I T.


*
ok  you can also find it on my tumblr! [link]
LOL YEAH HIS VOICE IS RLLY GOOD but leo is my one true husbando.........laslow is better suited for xander sORRY *


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> *
> ok  you can also find it on my tumblr! [link]
> LOL YEAH HIS VOICE IS RLLY GOOD but leo is my one true husbando.........laslow is better suited for xander sORRY *


*
Lololol yes. But instead of Leo I adore Takumi. My beautiful grumpy pineapple sunshine *


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> *
> Lololol yes. But instead of Leo I adore Takumi. My beautiful grumpy pineapple sunshine *


*
i mean....those two are good together too literally just ****ing kill me i spent all day yesterday trying to get the gay fates hack on B U T I T D I D N T W O R K im gonna kms


alsoooooo fun fact im actually currently drawing a victor/yuri thing but idk if i should post it or not LOLOLOLOL*


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> *
> i mean....those two are good together too literally just ****ing kill me i spent all day yesterday trying to get the gay fates hack on B U T I T D I D N T W O R K im gonna kms
> 
> 
> alsoooooo fun fact im actually currently drawing a victor/yuri thing but idk if i should post it or not LOLOLOLOL*


*
Takumi x Leo, Xander x Ryoma, Xander x Laslow, Corrin x Azura... It's more like FE: Bisexuals sorry not sorry*
*
Oh my god, I just saw your hideen msg. Welp, I havenever modded on 3DS, so I won't help you;;
Yaaas, I need moar yaoi/yuri ships for fates!!

Lololol this conversation went to really interesting way

Also, I'm sorry, but I need to go;; Maybe we will have more talks like this, but not on your thread (like I don't want to trash your thread like that). Have a nice day/night and take care of yourself!*


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> *
> Takumi x Leo, Xander x Ryoma, Xander x Laslow, Corrin x Azura... It's more like FE: Bisexuals sorry not sorry*
> *
> Oh my god, I just saw your hideen msg. Welp, I havenever modded on 3DS, so I won't help you;;
> Yaaas, I need moar yaoi/yuri ships for fates!!
> 
> Lololol this conversation went to really interesting way*


*azurin is p good but honestly i dont rlly like azura as a character LOL
and yeAH
//goes into azura mode
YOUUUUU ARE THE OOOOOOOCEANS GAY WAVESSSS DEEESTINED TO SEEEEK LOVE BEYOOOOND THE SHOOOOREEE JUST WITHIN REAAAAAACH

LOL its fine, just me being perpetually angry at my 3ds hahah
honestly half the reason i play FE is to sHIPSHIPSHIP, tho i must say the child system in fates is REALLY dumb.
aND HEY NOTHING WRONG WITH A GOOD OL CHAT ABOUT *


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> *azurin is p good but honestly i dont rlly like azura as a character LOL
> and yeAH
> //goes into azura mode
> YOUUUUU ARE THE OOOOOOOCEANS GAY WAVESSSS DEEESTINED TO SEEEEK LOVE BEYOOOOND THE SHOOOOREEE JUST WITHIN REAAAAAACH
> 
> LOL its fine, just me being perpetually angry at my 3ds hahah
> honestly half the reason i play FE is to sHIPSHIPSHIP, tho i must say the child system in fates is REALLY dumb.
> aND HEY NOTHING WRONG WITH A GOOD OL CHAT ABOUT *


*
Ikr, In FE:A they pulled it off and it was actually good, but in FE:F? The child system was literally out of this world.
Like half of the reason I played FE is a chance to ****ing marry my beautiful sunshines (Chrom, Gaius, Stahl, Panne, Lonqu, Silas, Takumi, Leo, Laslow *cough*Inigo*coughcough*, Odin - I don't really remember his real name xd, Ryoma, Kaze, his twin - don't judge me pls I played FE:F like months ago, Camilla, Hinoka, Azura and many more, I just simply don't remember, shoot there was a ton of characters) and all I wanted was their happiness - that's why my favourite part was Revelations.
Lololol I always laughed at Corrin, because she/he wasn't wearing any shoes, like what?? They were ducking traveling through desert.
Robin is always going to stay #1 if it's for protagonist.*


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> *
> Ikr, In FE:A they pulled it off and it was actually good, but in FE:F? The child system was literally out of this world.
> Like half of the reason I played FE is a chance to ****ing marry my beautiful sunshines (Chrom, Gaius, Stahl, Panne, Lonqu, Silas, Takumi, Leo, Laslow *cough*Inigo*coughcough*, Odin - I don't really remember his real name xd, Ryoma, Kaze, his twin - don't judge me pls I played FE:F like months ago, Camilla, Hinoka, Azura and many more, I just simply don't remember, shoot there was a ton of characters) and all I wanted was their happiness - that's why my favourite part was Revelations.
> Lololol I always laughed at Corrin, because she/he wasn't wearing any shoes, like what?? They were ducking traveling through desert.
> Robin is always going to stay #1 if it's for protagonist.*



like??? it didnt even make sense. do they wait 9 months during the war or smth?????
OH YEAH REVELATIONS IS GOOD LMAO. you get everyone yelling NOHRIAN SCUM even when their married lmaooooo
yEAH I DONT GET THAT LIKE CORRIN AND AZURAS FEET.......????? YOU WALKED OVER A ****ING VOLCANO L M A O


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> like??? it didnt even make sense. do they wait 9 months during the war or smth?????
> OH YEAH REVELATIONS IS GOOD LMAO. you get everyone yelling NOHRIAN SCUM even when their married lmaooooo
> yEAH I DONT GET THAT LIKE CORRIN AND AZURAS FEET.......????? YOU WALKED OVER A ****ING VOLCANO L M A O



I meant that I played FE:F months ago, it was summer I think. Sorry for not making my reply understandable enough;;
Ikr they walked everywhere *on their bare feet* WHAT IS THIS.
In Revelations everyone was yelling "noRHIAN SCUM", "loBSTERS SUCK" or "oH mY goD GUYS STAPH, THERE IS A ****ING DRAGON HERE".


----------



## Keitara

all those secret sinner messages tho lol
you cannot hide it from the sinnerlord!!!11!!
also evvie good job on laslow :') He looks gorgeous! You really improved on shading so muchu *pats on ur head*


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> I meant that I played FE:F months ago, it was summer I think. Sorry for not making my reply understandable enough;;
> Ikr they walked everywhere *on their bare feet* WHAT IS THIS.
> In Revelations everyone was yelling "noRHIAN SCUM", "loBSTERS SUCK" or "oH mY goD GUYS STAPH, THERE IS A ****ING DRAGON HERE".


oh no i got what you meant lmao
yEAH LIKE ARENT YOU IN P A I N 
what i dont get tho is like, so corrin supposedly becomes a dragon in hoshido, but all the nohrians are just like "k"??? they dont even ask why their sibling can suddenly become a dragon LOL


Keitara said:


> all those secret sinner messages tho lol
> you cannot hide it from the sinnerlord!!!11!!
> also evvie good job on laslow :') He looks gorgeous! You really improved on shading so muchu *pats on ur head*



**** KEI YOU DIDNT NEED TO SEE THE S I N 
i will try!!11111!!
thank you!!! its a fun shading method haha


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> oh no i got what you meant lmao
> yEAH LIKE ARENT YOU IN P A I N
> what i dont get tho is like, so corrin supposedly becomes a dragon in hoshido, but all the nohrians are just like "k"??? they dont even ask why their sibling can suddenly become a dragon LOL



The Lobster Siblings™ and The NotReallyOk Siblings™ have seen some ****, so I don't even bother them anymore about it xd But it was pretty confusing that they didn't ask about this tho. Welp.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Keitara said:


> all those secret sinner messages tho lol
> you cannot hide it from the sinnerlord!!!11!!
> also evvie good job on laslow :') He looks gorgeous! You really improved on shading so muchu *pats on ur head*



Uhuhuh Why do you think I'm named "SinnerTheCat"?
All I'm doing is sinning on right and left.

*Also, nice Zen on your avatar and Hak x Yona on signature >:3*


----------



## himeki

THIS ISNT ART BUT LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT SOMETHING THAT IS PURE ART
_YURI ON ICE EPISODE 5_


----------



## Jeonggwa

EvviePB said:


> THIS ISNT ART BUT LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT SOMETHING THAT IS PURE ART
> _YURI ON ICE EPISODE 5_



BACK HUG
fujoshi bait at its finest LOLLL
yoi makes me blush
and I never really blush


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> BACK HUG
> fujoshi bait at its finest LOLLL
> yoi makes me blush
> and I never really blush



B A C K H U G
AND YURIS NOSEBLEED OMGGG
AND VICTORS REACTION TO WHAT YURI SAID ON TV I D I E D
i was watching it with kei
and
we were both just
m e l t i ng 
my family literally asked me if i was ok lO L


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> THIS ISNT ART BUT LET ME TELL YOU ABOUT SOMETHING THAT IS PURE ART
> _YURI ON ICE EPISODE 5_



 I don't really have time to watch it buuuut I don't care. I'm gonna watch it when I come home.
All I see is Victuri at it's finest.
*
WE WERE BORN TO MAKE HISTORY*


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> I don't really have time to watch it buuuut I don't care. I'm gonna watch it when I come home.
> All I see is Victuri at it's finest.
> *
> WE WERE BORN TO MAKE HISTORY*



IT IS LMAO

---
 gift for chariko on dA! i love her character's design haha ^^


----------



## cherriielle

EvviePB said:


> IT IS LMAO
> 
> ---
> gift for chariko on dA! i love her character's design haha ^^



 ^ yooo that looks awesome

also i gave in and started yoi help me


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ^ yooo that looks awesome
> 
> also i gave in and started yoi help me



tHANK UUUU

w E L C O M E TO H E L L P L EA S E EN JO Y YOUR S T AY


----------



## Bunnilla

EvviePB said:


> IT IS LMAO
> 
> ---
> gift for chariko on dA! i love her character's design haha ^^



awesome work evs~ I love the hair shading and outline colors ^^


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> awesome work evs~ I love the hair shading and outline colors ^^



thank you!!! i actualy managed to do the ****ing chromatic abbervation kms


----------



## SinnerTheCat

EvviePB said:


> IT IS LMAO
> 
> ---
> gift for chariko on dA! i love her character's design haha ^^



It looks very nice!! I love that hair shading. The only thing that is wrong for me are her shorts. They aren't terrible (your shading on them is sooo good), but their shape don't look natural. It's nearly impossible to have that big thigh gap, even for animu girls. But not including this it's very, very good  Keep going!!
Also, what program do you use for drawing?


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> It looks very nice!! I love that hair shading. The only thing that is wrong for me are her shorts. They aren't terrible (your shading on them is sooo good), but their shape don't look natural. It's nearly impossible to have that big thigh gap, even for animu girls. But not including this it's very, very good  Keep going!!
> Also, what program do you use for drawing?



thank you! ;; im not really good at drawing shorts or thigh gaps (usually i draw thicc thighs, but this character had a thigh gap so i wasnt sure what to do) and so idk whats normal or not ;;
I use SAI! 
--
i got accepted for the joint freebie, so i decided to make my own banner! ^q^




not done pixels since....march? either way, this was fun ^^


----------



## epoch

EvviePB said:


> IT IS LMAO
> 
> ---
> gift for chariko on dA! i love her character's design haha ^^



cutecutecutecutecute


----------



## himeki

epoch said:


> cutecutecutecutecute



thank youuuuu!!


----------



## Tensu

The pixel art looks fantastic! btw, may I asked what app/how you do it? ive been wondering lol


----------



## himeki

Tensu said:


> The pixel art looks fantastic! btw, may I asked what app/how you do it? ive been wondering lol



sai. pixel by pixel. tear by tear.


----------



## derezzed

EvviePB said:


> i got accepted for the joint freebie, so i decided to make my own banner! ^q^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done pixels since....march? either way, this was fun ^^



I LOVE THIS. Your style seems to transfer really well to pixel art! The eyes look AMAZING in particular. 
I feel like they're staring into my soul.

BY THE WAY, mad props to you for doing that pixel by pixel... because _goddamn_ that's a ton of work. Really takes huge amounts of patience to even finish. I think the result was definitely worth it though ;-]


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

EvviePB said:


> i got accepted for the joint freebie, so i decided to make my own banner! ^q^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done pixels since....march? either way, this was fun ^^



!! ;o; thIS IS BEAUT! SO DETAILED!!


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> I LOVE THIS. Your style seems to transfer really well to pixel art! The eyes look AMAZING in particular.
> I feel like they're staring into my soul.
> 
> BY THE WAY, mad props to you for doing that pixel by pixel... because _goddamn_ that's a ton of work. Really takes huge amounts of patience to even finish. I think the result was definitely worth it though ;-]


thank you! i wanted the eyes to stand out, so i just slapped a ton of saturated colors in lOL
and yeahhhh i wanted to give up like...3 times doing this hah


dreamingofneverland said:


> !! ;o; thIS IS BEAUT! SO DETAILED!!


tHANK YOU


----------



## Keitara

HEY THAT PIXEL LOOKS G O O D!!! I totally have to agree with derezzed :')) The eyes look so vibrant and really nice :'D


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> HEY THAT PIXEL LOOKS G O O D!!! I totally have to agree with derezzed :')) The eyes look so vibrant and really nice :'D



THANK YOU NEESAN! tho with the eys i just ****ing slapped some oversaturated colors on and claled it a day  L O L
--




decided to draw a selfie i took a while back lOL i actually colored it but it looked ****ty and the lineart is nice s o 

OH YEAH BY THE WAY MY USERNAME IS NOW HIMEKI LOL you can still call me evvie tho uwu


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

b u mp


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> THANK YOU NEESAN! tho with the eys i just ****ing slapped some oversaturated colors on and claled it a day  L O L
> --
> 
> 
> 
> 
> decided to draw a selfie i took a while back lOL i actually colored it but it looked ****ty and the lineart is nice s o
> 
> OH YEAH BY THE WAY MY USERNAME IS NOW HIMEKI LOL you can still call me evvie tho uwu



DO THAT MORE OFTEN IT LOOKS G O O D
aaaa for some reason the picture won't show?? ;;
congrats :'D 
so
can i call you pervvie


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> DO THAT MORE OFTEN IT LOOKS G O O D
> aaaa for some reason the picture won't show?? ;;
> congrats :'D
> so
> can i call you pervvie



LOL ILL TRY HAHA i really like bright colors atm idk why lmao
oh **** really? try this?




BLESS CHERRY LMAO
n o 
s t o p


----------



## biibii

himeki said:


> thank you! ;; im not really good at drawing shorts or thigh gaps (usually i draw thicc thighs, but this character had a thigh gap so i wasnt sure what to do) and so idk whats normal or not ;;
> I use SAI!
> --
> i got accepted for the joint freebie, so i decided to make my own banner! ^q^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> not done pixels since....march? either way, this was fun ^^



this pixel has me s h o o k


----------



## himeki

woozi said:


> this pixel has me s h o o k



thanK U

--
made a process gif because i got b o r e d


----------



## himeki

**** YURI ON ICE IM GONNA DIE


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> **** YURI ON ICE IM GONNA DIE



I CANT WATCH THE NEW EPISODE IM DRIVING RIP


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I CANT WATCH THE NEW EPISODE IM DRIVING RIP



SERIOUSLY GET READY FOR A SP O O K WHEN YOU WATCH IT
also christope is rlly disgusting u might wanna have a sick bag or smth


----------



## Tensu

the new process gif thingamabob is really cool! and also, congrats on the user change!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Anyone here watched episode 7 of Yuri on Ice?

If no oH My GOD WATCH IT NOW

IT SAVED YEAR 2016 FOR ME

I'M GOING TO FRIGGIN EXPLODE RIGHT NOW

Also Himeki, I love that process gif! And the picture! It's very, very good!


----------



## cherriielle

SinnerTheCat said:


> Anyone here watched episode 7 of Yuri on Ice?
> 
> If no oH My GOD WATCH IT NOW
> 
> IT SAVED YEAR 2016 FOR ME
> 
> I'M GOING TO FRIGGIN EXPLODE RIGHT NOW
> 
> Also Himeki, I love that process gif! And the picture! It's very, very good!



NO SERIOUSLY THOUGH IM WAITING FOR EV TO WAKE UP I NEED MENTAL SUPPORT RN ;A;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> NO SERIOUSLY THOUGH IM WAITING FOR EV TO WAKE UP I NEED MENTAL SUPPORT RN ;A;



HELLO CHERRY I AM HERE

- - - Post Merge - - -



SinnerTheCat said:


> Anyone here watched episode 7 of Yuri on Ice?
> 
> If no oH My GOD WATCH IT NOW
> 
> IT SAVED YEAR 2016 FOR ME
> 
> I'M GOING TO FRIGGIN EXPLODE RIGHT NOW
> 
> Also Himeki, I love that process gif! And the picture! It's very, very good!



YES, YES I HAVE. I WAS WATCHING IT WITH KEITARA AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDFS AND WE WERE ****ING SCREAMING SO HARD LIKE I WAS LEGIT ****ING CRYING AND AFTER THAT ONE SCENE I HAD TO ****ING RUN DOWNSTAIRS, CHUG A GLASS OF WATER AND RUN BACK UPSTAIRS LL WHILST YELLING INTO THE ABYSS LMAO

- - - Post Merge - - -

ANYWAY HERES A BIG POST WITH SPOILERS SO I CAN YELL SO GENUINELY DONT OPEN THESE UNLESS YOUVE WATCHED THE EP


Spoiler: BIG GAY SPOILER



IM STILL ****ING DEAD THEY ****ING KISSED!!!!! BUT VICTOR MADE YURI CRY AND THAT MADE ME CRY SO ****ING HARD LIKE TEARS WERE ****ING STREAMING DOWN MY FACE LIKE YURI N O O O O BUT THEN VICTOR TRIED TO CHEER HIM UP AND LIKE THEIR RELATIONSHIP IS SO GOOD IM DEAD IM ****ING DEAD IM REALLY ****ING DEAD THIS TIME I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW THEYRE GONNA TOP THIS NEXT EP IM JUST SO ****ING DEAD YALL ITS LIKE THIS ANIME ****ING SAVED 2016 EVERY WEEK IT MAKES ME SO ****ING HAPPY AND IM JUST SO DEAD RIGHT NOW HOOOO MY GOD AND THE WAY THEY DID THE KISS!!!! THEIR FACES AFTERWARDS MADE MY ****ING DAY I SWEAR TO ****ING  G O  D  AND LIKE THE LITTLE VICTOR TOO!!! THE FLOWER CROWN D E S T R O Y E D  M  E. also i wish christophe would go back to how he was when he met victor STOP NUTTING HALFWAY THROUGH YOUR PROGRAM HOLY ****


as you can see
i am d e a d

- - - Post Merge - - -

i cant tell if i saved that gif or that gif saved me


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> HELLO CHERRY I AM HERE
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> YES, YES I HAVE. I WAS WATCHING IT WITH KEITARA AND A FEW OTHER FRIENDFS AND WE WERE ****ING SCREAMING SO HARD LIKE I WAS LEGIT ****ING CRYING AND AFTER THAT ONE SCENE I HAD TO ****ING RUN DOWNSTAIRS, CHUG A GLASS OF WATER AND RUN BACK UPSTAIRS LL WHILST YELLING INTO THE ABYSS LMAO
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> ANYWAY HERES A BIG POST WITH SPOILERS SO I CAN YELL SO GENUINELY DONT OPEN THESE UNLESS YOUVE WATCHED THE EP
> 
> 
> Spoiler: BIG GAY SPOILER
> 
> 
> 
> IM STILL ****ING DEAD THEY ****ING KISSED!!!!! BUT VICTOR MADE YURI CRY AND THAT MADE ME CRY SO ****ING HARD LIKE TEARS WERE ****ING STREAMING DOWN MY FACE LIKE YURI N O O O O BUT THEN VICTOR TRIED TO CHEER HIM UP AND LIKE THEIR RELATIONSHIP IS SO GOOD IM DEAD IM ****ING DEAD IM REALLY ****ING DEAD THIS TIME I DONT EVEN KNOW HOW THEYRE GONNA TOP THIS NEXT EP IM JUST SO ****ING DEAD YALL ITS LIKE THIS ANIME ****ING SAVED 2016 EVERY WEEK IT MAKES ME SO ****ING HAPPY AND IM JUST SO DEAD RIGHT NOW HOOOO MY GOD AND THE WAY THEY DID THE KISS!!!! THEIR FACES AFTERWARDS MADE MY ****ING DAY I SWEAR TO ****ING  G O  D  AND LIKE THE LITTLE VICTOR TOO!!! THE FLOWER CROWN D E S T R O Y E D  M  E. also i wish christophe would go back to how he was when he met victor STOP NUTTING HALFWAY THROUGH YOUR PROGRAM HOLY ****
> 
> 
> as you can see
> i am d e a d
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i cant tell if i saved that gif or that gif saved me



I'M IN SCHOOL RIGHT NOW, SO I CAN'T SCREAM, BUT IF I COULD O WOULD ****ING YELL.

THE WHOLE YOI FANDOM IS CRYING AND DYING BECAUSE OF THAT.

OH mY gOD

2016 is saved

I'm going to have anniversary for this moment the next year xd

Also, PICHIT MY LOVE
I'M SO PROUD OF MY CHILD

Young Viktor is my new aesthetic.

Everyone is d e a d.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm straight up having butterflies in my stomach while thinking of it.

The last time I felt that was when I was playing MM.

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anyone ask me what is a healthy relationship I'm going to point at Victuuri.


----------



## himeki

I STARTED CRYING IN THE LIBRARY WHEN I WAS SHOWING MY FRIEND IT AND SHE WALKED OUT SHE CANT HANDLE THIS


----------



## SinnerTheCat

I caN't ****ING TeLL tHIS TO ANY OF MY FRIENDS, BECAUSE NO ONE WILL UNDERSTAND


----------



## himeki

LOL MY COMPUTER SCIENCE TEACHER ASKED IF SOMETHING GOOD HAD HAPPENED BC I WAS SO HAPPY LMAOOOOO

literally everyone is like "wtf Ev are you ok " SINCE IM USUALLY SILENT


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Ikr. I'm that depressed person in class™ and today I was like super happy. Everyone looked at me ****ing SMILING.


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> I'M IN SCHOOL RIGHT NOW, SO I CAN'T SCREAM, BUT IF I COULD O WOULD ****ING YELL.
> 
> THE WHOLE YOI FANDOM IS CRYING AND DYING BECAUSE OF THAT.
> 
> OH mY gOD
> 
> 2016 is saved
> 
> I'm going to have anniversary for this moment the next year xd
> 
> Also, PICHIT MY LOVE
> I'M SO PROUD OF MY CHILD
> 
> Young Viktor is my new aesthetic.
> 
> Everyone is d e a d.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'm straight up having butterflies in my stomach while thinking of it.
> 
> The last time I felt that was when I was playing MM.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> If anyone ask me what is a healthy relationship I'm going to point at Victuuri.



OK IM BACK HOME I CAN REPLY TO THIS NOW  YEEE
HONESTLY THIS IS A ****ING CELEBRATION LIKE **** 2016 IS SAVED IM GONNA PARTY EVERY YEAR ON 16TH NOVEMBER LIKE ****
THAT WAS ME ALL DAY TBH I WAS YELLING S O H A R D
honestly i have had that feeling a l l d a y


----------



## Jeonggwa

.....omg you guys ᕕ( ᐕ )ᕗ


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> OK IM BACK HOME I CAN REPLY TO THIS NOW  YEEE
> HONESTLY THIS IS A ****ING CELEBRATION LIKE **** 2016 IS SAVED IM GONNA PARTY EVERY YEAR ON 16TH NOVEMBER LIKE ****
> THAT WAS ME ALL DAY TBH I WAS YELLING S O H A R D
> honestly i have had that feeling a l l d a y



AND WE STILL HAVE 5 EPISODES LEFT.
THE SHIP SAILED BEFORE THE END oh my god I can't belive this

I'M SO DAMN HAPPY.
I DON'T THINK I HAVE FELT THAT HAPPY BEFORE.

I just remided myself that I saw a photo with Yuuri and Viktor with the same wedding rings on their hands and Yurio standing beside them. It looked like official art, but I was like "Naaaah, that's not gonna happen. It's sport anime duuuuh."
BUT NOW I DON'T KNOW WHAT TO THINK


----------



## himeki

i feel bad for the people who came here for art and just got gay
but im drawing at the moment hUE SO THERE WILL BE ART SOON

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yonkorin said:


> .....omg you guys ᕕ( ᐕ )ᕗ


i am sorry for the yoi spam LMAO


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Ya, I'm waiting for art too.

YOI is always in my heart tho.


----------



## himeki




----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


>



me rn


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


>



Yes, that's me, but "Sorry for not making my homework yoi happened".


----------



## himeki

a r t

- - - Post Merge - - -

ACTUALLY **** IT IM GONNA STREAM YALL COME HANG OUT 
https://join.me/875-363-695


----------



## Tensu

ev nooo I wanna see ur stream but I'm not home ;___;


----------



## himeki

This is totallt the only thing done on stream





nothing else got drawn i swear


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> This is totallt the only thing done on stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nothing else got drawn i swear



i took screenshots you want me to post them? >


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> i took screenshots you want me to post them? >



cHERRY NO


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> cHERRY NO



nah i wont ill just use them to blackmail you later c;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> nah i wont ill just use them to blackmail you later c;


IMSCARED


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Oh my god I knew you were drawing filthy ****. I'm 100% sure of that. Viktor came out very nice >:3


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

himeki said:


> nothing else got drawn i swear



hmm. . . suspicious


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> Oh my god I knew you were drawing filthy ****. I'm 100% sure of that. Viktor came out very nice >:3


lolololno


----------



## SinnerTheCat

dreamingofneverland said:


> hmm. . . suspicious



So suspicious.


----------



## himeki

IM INNOCENT ASK CHERRY LOL


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> IM INNOCENT ASK CHERRY LOL



NO ONE IS INNOCENT AFTER THIS STREAM


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> IM INNOCENT ASK CHERRY LOL



I meannnnn....they weren't _that_ bad but I wouldn't exactly call it 'innocent' lol


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I meannnnn....they weren't _that_ bad but I wouldn't exactly call it 'innocent' lol



cherry i feel betrayed


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> cherry i feel betrayed



b-but i thought you were proud of your sinner status


----------



## himeki

YALL THIS IS A SPOILER BUT
YOU KNOW THAT THING THAT HAPPED LAST EP???
MITSUROU KUBO, THE CHARACTER DESIGNER FOR YOI, CONFIRMED THAT YES, IT WAS WHAT WE THOUGHT IT WAS, AND YES, IT WAS THEIR FIRST ONE!!!!! IM FREAKING THE **** OUT YALL


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> YALL THIS IS A SPOILER BUT
> YOU KNOW THAT THING THAT HAPPED LAST EP???
> MITSUROU KUBO, THE CHARACTER DESIGNER FOR YOI, CONFIRMED THAT YES, IT WAS WHAT WE THOUGHT IT WAS, AND YES, IT WAS THEIR FIRST ONE!!!!! IM FREAKING THE **** OUT YALL



HELLS TO THE YEAH
EVEN MORE REASON TO CELEBRATE ;;v;;


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> HELLS TO THE YEAH
> EVEN MORE REASON TO CELEBRATE ;;v;;



I TAGGED YOU ON THE SOURCE POST ON TUMBLR
MY YOI TRIGGERED HAPPINESS HAD DIED AFTER SOMETHING THAT HAPPENED TODAY BUT
**** LIKE THIS TAKES IT RIGHT BACK UP


----------



## Jint

Oooo I read a post saying that it's not their first tho? wwww
https://twitter.com/k_illua/status/799078575077019648

​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> Oooo I read a post saying that it's not their first tho? wwww
> https://twitter.com/k_illua/status/799078575077019648
> 
> ​


o that's from a fan lmao I saw the post on tumblr :')

IM GONNA DO IT IM GONNA TRY AND DRAW VICTUURI


----------



## SinnerTheCat

OH MY GOD YES, I HAVE JUST READ THAT TWEET. I"M SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW, I FEEL LIKE ALL MY DEPRESSION AND SAD THOUGHTS JUST DISAPPEARED WHIT JUST THAT ONE TWEET


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> OH MY GOD YES, I HAVE JUST READ THAT TWEET. I"M SO HAPPY RIGHT NOW, I FEEL LIKE ALL MY DEPRESSION AND SAD THOUGHTS JUST DISAPPEARED WHIT JUST THAT ONE TWEET



HONESTLY SAME I HAD A BAD DAY AND HOOOOMY FCUK IMS O HAPY


----------



## himeki

perfect


----------



## himeki

perfect


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> perfect



10/10 yes please


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> 10/10 yes please



im gonna get this frame printed and im going to blu tac it to my ceiling
so i wake up
and see the sweet victuri <3
my corkbord already has a big sheet of paper with ITS ****ING CANON written in sharpie


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> im gonna get this frame printed and im going to blu tac it to my ceiling
> so i wake up
> and see the sweet victuri <3
> my corkbord already has a big sheet of paper with ITS ****ING CANON written in sharpie



pics or it didn't happen

also like,,, do you have any requests for poses?? like a general idea of what you wanna do? im mostly just doing waist-up ones like the one i already did idk


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> pics or it didn't happen
> 
> also like,,, do you have any requests for poses?? like a general idea of what you wanna do? im mostly just doing waist-up ones like the one i already did idk


cherry its 2:24 am the only light in my room is coming from my laptops led green keyboard and the dim screen theres not enough light to illuminate my corkboard nor get a decent photo. i can get u one when i wake up lmao

no just make it GAY AND CUTE


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> cherry its 2:24 am the only light in my room is coming from my laptops led green keyboard and the dim screen theres not enough light to illuminate my corkboard nor get a decent photo. i can get u one when i wake up lmao
> 
> no just make it GAY AND CUTE



ok fine ill wait c;

and ill try my best idk im trying to avoid stuff i hate drawing like profiles


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ok fine ill wait c;
> 
> and ill try my best idk im trying to avoid stuff i hate drawing like profiles



SAME I CANT DRAW PROFILES


----------



## epoch

himeki said:


> perfect



mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *u*

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i was so excite when i saw that your stream was online but it's invalid code //sobs


----------



## himeki

epoch said:


> mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm*MMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMMm*mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm *u*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i was so excite when i saw that your stream was online but it's invalid code //sobs



I AM SORRY but i will probably stream when i draw the collab with cherry lel


----------



## himeki

wake me up insiDe


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> wake me up insiDe



mmmmm*MMMMMMMMMM* I already see it with my imagination >:33

Also, I made a doodle of Viktor, but I don't have anywhere to post it so yea.


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> mmmmm*MMMMMMMMMM* I already see it with my imagination >:33
> 
> Also, I made a doodle of Viktor, but I don't have anywhere to post it so yea.



IM SOBBING MY LAPTOP CRASHED AND I LOST THE FILE
ALL I HAVE IS THIS




aND WHOA THATS COOL


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> IM SOBBING MY LAPTOP CRASHED AND I LOST THE FILE
> ALL I HAVE IS THIS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aND WHOA THATS COOL



ooo IT LOOKED SOOO GOOD, WHYYY

It always crashes (for me at least) when something looks good and nice. LIKE OH MY --- I'M GONNA CRY


----------



## himeki

http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6112556/parentalguide?ref_=tt_ql_stry_5
IM CRYING YALL NEED TO READ THIS


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6112556/parentalguide?ref_=tt_ql_stry_5
> IM CRYING YALL NEED TO READ THIS



What is this ������ I can't. Why something like that exist.

Someone really watched all the scenes and made them into something like that, whyy


----------



## Tensu

himeki said:


> http://www.imdb.com/title/tt6112556/parentalguide?ref_=tt_ql_stry_5
> IM CRYING YALL NEED TO READ THIS



Lmao what did I just read?


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> What is this ������ I can't. Why something like that exist.
> 
> Someone really watched all the scenes and made them into something like that, whyy


LOL ITS THE FUNNIEST THING ON THE ****ING INTERNET


Tensu said:


> Lmao what did I just read?


THE FUNNIEST THING ON THE ****ING INTERNET

--
anyway tired of lining this so take this gay **** i guess orz


----------



## Keitara

this is honestly the most gay place on TBT lmaoo


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> this is honestly the most gay place on TBT lmaoo



welcome to the land of r a i n b o w s


----------



## himeki

brb killing myself
#praying


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> brb killing myself
> #praying



You can't we have some YOI episodes left.

//*Brb need to watch ep 8*


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> You can't we have some YOI episodes left.
> 
> //*Brb need to watch ep 8*



no but
you dont understand
if something happens then
i dont _want_ to watch the rest
im just
imr eally shook rn


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> no but
> you dont understand
> if something happens then
> i dont _want_ to watch the rest
> im just
> imr eally shook rn



I understand the feeling of killing myself too well xd

*Watched it btw*

Angst is real


----------



## himeki

come hang
https://picarto.tv/hiimeki


----------



## himeki

products of stream


----------



## himeki

yaoi said:


> hi your gallery is super gay and i love it okay bye.



tHANks


----------



## himeki

its ya boi




he better get a medal in the gpf or i will riot


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> its ya boi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> he better get a medal in the gpf or i will riot



Seconded.
He deserves it.


----------



## himeki

help i cant draw today


----------



## himeki

yee


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Lol It's like a masterpiece for me, but I personally think the iris of the eye is too small.

Happy Birthday to Yuri xd


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> Lol It's like a masterpiece for me, but I personally think the iris of the eye is too small.
> 
> Happy Birthday to Yuri xd



i was referencing a picture i took a while ago LMAO
me: its yuris birthday draw yurio
me to me: draw yurio in your maths book and make it the best yurio youve ever drawn


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> i was referencing a picture i took a while ago LMAO
> me: its yuris birthday draw yurio
> me to me: draw yurio in your maths book and make it the best yurio youve ever drawn



Idk, maybe it's just me.

Yurio is love
Yurio is life

>its yuris birthday
>draw yurio


----------



## himeki

so like...i ordered some copic ciao pens for my christmas present (36 set b, warm greys and skin tones) but they sent me cool greys by mistake...but we emailed them and they said we can keep them, and theyre sending us warm greys for free!! so i got the cool greys now and oHHHH MY GODDDDD THEYRE SO AMAZING TO USE LIKE DUDE IVE BEEN USING TIGER MARKERS AND YOU CAN TELL THE DIFFERENCE //DIES




SO HERES THE YURIO THAT I DREW A FEW DAYS AGO!!


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Oh my god I always trash your thread, but today is *the day*.


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> Oh my god I always trash your thread, but today is *the day*.



LOL DO YOU WANNA COME WATCH IT WITH ME AND SOME OF MY FRIENDS AND CHERRY WHEN IT COMES OUT AT 8PM?


----------



## Bunnilla

do you still want to square up m8 lmao

also who doesn't want free markers, lucky you c:


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> do you still want to square up m8 lmao
> 
> also who doesn't want free markers, lucky you c:



yes. yes i do

YEA im so HAPPY
anyway so on another note...i managed to sketch eros!!!


----------



## himeki

OH MY GOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOODDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDDD!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!11


----------



## himeki

e r o s


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> e r o s



Y E S
B E A U T Y

So much good happened today, I'm so happy


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> Y E S
> B E A U T Y
> 
> So much good happened today, I'm so happy



THANK U
i agrEE


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> THANK U
> i agrEE



Yuri on Ice (and some other things like Mystic Messenger) saved 2016 a bit


----------



## himeki

morning bump!


----------



## himeki

look inside your local onsen to find a coach and a boy(friend)


----------



## Hyoshido

I think drawing gay is your number one talent, Evs.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I think drawing gay is your number one talent, Evs.



thank u hyo i try LOL


----------



## himeki

im sorry i had to


----------



## himeki

brought my sketch stuff with me today so i drew some things!!
---








(doodle drawn in my math book bc the girl next to me had never seen a mechanical pencil before LOL)




also btw...if u didnt know i have an instagram for my traditional stuff yaya
https://www.instagram.com/hiimeki/


----------



## Bunnilla

Followed your insta! Fite me xD If u want u can see my cringy account I posted some vids


----------



## Bunnilla

Wagon horse riding amirite lol


----------



## himeki

online yee


----------



## himeki

secret santa for hatori yeye


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> secret santa for hatori yeye &#55357;&#56384;


WOAH THAT LOOKS SO PRETTY
I LUV THE DARK COLORS MAN EVEN THOUGH IT DARK IT LOOKS SO WARM!!!!
I SUCK AT DARK COLOR SO PLS TEACH ME


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> WOAH THAT LOOKS SO PRETTY
> I LUV THE DARK COLORS MAN EVEN THOUGH IT DARK IT LOOKS SO WARM!!!!
> I SUCK AT DARK COLOR SO PLS TEACH ME



THANK YOU SINPAI
BUT I SUCK AT IT TOO ?///?/ IM NOT EVEN SURE KEI YOUR COLORING IS AMAZING


----------



## Irelia

you randomly got me obsessed with mm 
thanks a lot btw


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> you randomly got me obsessed with mm
> thanks a lot btw



L O L ur welcome uwu


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> THANK YOU SINPAI
> BUT I SUCK AT IT TOO ?///?/ IM NOT EVEN SURE KEI YOUR COLORING IS AMAZING


NO YOURE GOOD AT IT!!!
nah i really suck at dark atmospheres though!! I think you pulled it off really well on hatori's piece :')))



Shiemi said:


> you randomly got me obsessed with mm
> thanks a lot btw


HEY HELLO YES EVVIE TENDS TO DO THINGS LIKE THESE VERY OFTEN!!! WERE BOTH VICTIMS
and heyy i'm not late with the mm trend BUT I'M STILL CRAVING IT EHEHEHE 707 is mine do nOT TOUCH


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> NO YOURE GOOD AT IT!!!
> nah i really suck at dark atmospheres though!! I think you pulled it off really well on hatori's piece :')))
> 
> 
> HEY HELLO YES EVVIE TENDS TO DO THINGS LIKE THESE VERY OFTEN!!! WERE BOTH VICTIMS
> and heyy i'm not late with the mm trend BUT I'M STILL CRAVING IT EHEHEHE 707 is mine do nOT TOUCH


NO OMG IM BAD SHH
thank you ahaaaaaaaaaaa

LOL I TEND TO DO THAT I JUST THROW COO STUFF AT PEOPLE
P L S I CLAIMED BOTH MONTHS AGO


----------



## Irelia

Keitara said:


> NO YOURE GOOD AT IT!!!
> nah i really suck at dark atmospheres though!! I think you pulled it off really well on hatori's piece :')))
> 
> 
> HEY HELLO YES EVVIE TENDS TO DO THINGS LIKE THESE VERY OFTEN!!! WERE BOTH VICTIMS
> and heyy i'm not late with the mm trend BUT I'M STILL CRAVING IT EHEHEHE 707 is mine do nOT TOUCH



I'M ON THE 6TH DAY OF JUMIN CURRENTLY AND I LOVE HIM
but I know I probably should play the 707 route bc it's rlly deep BUT I WANNA BE FAITHFUL TO JUMIN UDHIASJHFALKWFJA

707 JUST SCREAMS ABOUT HONEY BUDDHA CHIPS, AND CATS


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> I'M ON THE 6TH DAY OF JUMIN CURRENTLY AND I LOVE HIM
> but I know I probably should play the 707 route bc it's rlly deep BUT I WANNA BE FAITHFUL TO JUMIN UDHIASJHFALKWFJA
> 
> 707 JUST SCREAMS ABOUT HONEY BUDDHA CHIPS, AND CATS



LOL I HATE JUMIN except for in one instance ahahha....
I LOVE JAEHEE!!!! AND 707!!! BUT MY WIFE > 707 SORRY

on another note
i found this cover




and its making me cry, furiously drink fanta and attempt to sketch that quality gay ****™


----------



## Irelia

what'S THE INSTANCE!? IS IT AN INSTANCE INVOLVING.... _stuff_
JAHYEE OR WHATEVER IS SO ANNOYING SHE'S SO UPTIGHT AND IS CONSTANTLY OBSESSED WITH ZEN
COMPLAINS ABOUT HER WORK ALL THE TIME LIKE GTFO

i rlly need to do the 707 route cause I have no idea why he's so great


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> what'S THE INSTANCE!? IS IT AN INSTANCE INVOLVING.... _stuff_
> JAHYEE OR WHATEVER IS SO ANNOYING SHE'S SO UPTIGHT AND IS CONSTANTLY OBSESSED WITH ZEN
> COMPLAINS ABOUT HER WORK ALL THE TIME LIKE GTFO
> 
> i rlly need to do the 707 route cause I have no idea why he's so great



no i refuse to comment
ok you know what say one more ****ing thing about my wife and i swear to god i will ban u from my gallery uwu


----------



## Irelia

himeki said:


> no i refuse to comment
> ok you know what say one more ****ing thing about my wife and i swear to god i will ban u from my gallery uwu



oH question
so if you take the gayhee route, do you end up dating her and becoming lesbian or something??
OR ARE YOU JUST REAAAALLY CLOSE FRIENDS

or does your character turn into a dude??


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Shiemi said:


> oH question
> so if you take the gayhee route, do you end up dating her and becoming lesbian or something??
> OR ARE YOU JUST REAAAALLY CLOSE FRIENDS
> 
> or does your character turn into a dude??



both. obviously


----------



## Irelia

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> both. obviously



no bc if you're a dude you can't be a lesbian????


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

Shiemi said:


> no bc if you're a dude you can't be a lesbian????



WHO SAID


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> oH question
> so if you take the gayhee route, do you end up dating her and becoming lesbian or something??
> OR ARE YOU JUST REAAAALLY CLOSE FRIENDS
> 
> or does your character turn into a dude??



no she just ****ing friendzones you 
my ****ing poly ass heart got destroyed by her best friend bull****


----------



## SinnerTheCat

//By Jaehee did you mean Baehee//


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> //By Jaehee did you mean Baehee//



yes. yes i did.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Baehee is an angel and you can't tell me otherwise
I love her


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> Baehee is an angel and you can't tell me otherwise
> I love her



s a m e i would die for her 

--

on another note, changed up the layout!! hope this is better haha


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> s a m e i would die for her
> 
> --
> 
> on another note, changed up the layout!! hope this is better haha



Baehee lovers unite!

And it looks good for me lol


----------



## Irelia

jumin > jae hate


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> jumin > jae hate



go 2 ur room u can come out when u can be nice to my wife uwu


----------



## Abbaba

I officially stalk your art gallery now, have a nice day!


----------



## Bunnilla

Evs I ****ing hate my life


----------



## himeki

Abbaba said:


> I officially stalk your art gallery now, have a nice day!


hello!!! feel free to stalk me LMAO 


Bunnilla said:


> Evs I ****ing hate my life



don't we all bunni, dont we all.


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Bunnilla said:


> Evs I ****ing hate my life



s a m e


----------



## Bunnilla

wth I went to barnes and nobles with my mom to get Blue Exorcist b/c she was gonna gift me a book for free, and I was happy I get the books and she's like do you know what that means? And I said: "um getting rid of demons?.." and she was like "no put that back you can't read that" .-. and then she was like get another one and I'm like wtf is so bad with it 
Anyways she was looking through the manga shelves and said "Why don't you get this one?" Neon Genesis Evangelion and it had frikin breasts with no cover, and apparently that's better than the BE one?.... anyways after arguing with her and I actually started crying a bit b/c she has to make a scene about everything, I finally got the book but still :/ If it's rated "T" and I'm "T" I see no problem .-.


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> wth I went to barnes and nobles with my mom to get Blue Exorcist b/c she was gonna gift me a book for free, and I was happy I get the books and she's like do you know what that means? And I said: "um getting rid of demons?.." and she was like "no put that back you can't read that" .-. and then she was like get another one and I'm like wtf is so bad with it
> Anyways she was looking through the manga shelves and said "Why don't you get this one?" Neon Genesis Evangelion and it had frikin breasts with no cover, and apparently that's better than the BE one?.... anyways after arguing with her and I actually started crying a bit b/c she has to make a scene about everything, I finally got the book but still :/ If it's rated "T" and I'm "T" I see no problem .-.



i mean....okay??? sorry that happened to you i guess lmao? my parents dont care i accidentally ended up watching yoi with them a few days ago :v


----------



## Bunnilla

At least I got it. Now I can huehuehue in class XD all my friend's moms are cool with anime except mine :/


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> At least I got it. Now I can huehuehue in class XD all my friend's moms are cool with anime except mine :/



i mean i personally wouldnt recomend huehuehue in class
you should probably actually study lmao
dont be like me who watches the new yoi ep at the back of the class during pshe


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> i mean i personally wouldnt recomend huehuehue in class
> you should probably actually study lmao
> dont be like me who watches the new yoi ep at the back of the class during pshe



Lol I mean when the teacher says: Take out a book and read or something XD and imma be like oh I will (;


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Lol I mean when the teacher says: Take out a book and read or something XD and imma be like oh I will (;



bunnilla's social life = destroyed
LOL i read light novels in the back of the class tho

THEY BETTER MAKE A YOI LIGHT NOVEL OR MANGA


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> bunnilla's social life = destroyed
> LOL i read light novels in the back of the class tho
> 
> THEY BETTER MAKE A YOI LIGHT NOVEL OR MANGA



U gonna be huehuehuing all of class lmao

- - - Post Merge - - -

Imma just get the rest of them online probably cheaper anyways


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> U gonna be huehuehuing all of class lmao
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Imma just get the rest of them online probably cheaper anyways



what is "huehuehueing"

also idk for me i dont like digital manga??? i like holding it...but thats probably why ive amassed over 140 volumes spanning the entirety of my bookshelf ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> what is "huehuehueing"
> 
> also idk for me i dont like digital manga??? i like holding it...but thats probably why ive amassed over 140 volumes spanning the entirety of my bookshelf ?\_(ツ)_/?



OMG xD also huehuehuing is like laughing to urself


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> OMG xD also huehuehuing is like laughing to urself



oh right LOL


anyway on another note, im gonna be home tomorrow (to study for exams) but suggest me stuff to doodle when i get bored
unless its rin from blue exorcist


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> oh right LOL
> 
> 
> anyway on another note, im gonna be home tomorrow (to study for exams) but suggest me stuff to doodle when i get bored
> unless its rin from blue exorcist



Woooh lucky youuu
I guess Danganronpa aka my beautiful children, idk if you watched it.
Or uh //sin// your OCs (I love most of other people's OCs, bless them).
K-POP OR SMTH


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> oh right LOL
> 
> 
> anyway on another note, im gonna be home tomorrow (to study for exams) but suggest me stuff to doodle when i get bored
> unless its rin from blue exorcist



_Draw rin_ fite me :3


----------



## Bunnilla

How does this make you _feel_


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> View attachment 189832
> 
> How does this make you _feel_



idrc tbfh my dude it's 1:20 am and i gotta do a 60 page biology paper tomorrow to study


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> idrc tbfh my dude it's 1:20 am and i gotta do a 60 page biology paper tomorrow to study



oh dam good luck w/ that rip


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> idrc tbfh my dude it's 1:20 am and i gotta do a 60 page biology paper tomorrow to study



Haha I was doing the same amout of English two days ago , I'm still rip


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> oh dam good luck w/ that rip


thx ive finished bio now on to ch e m 


SinnerTheCat said:


> Haha I was doing the same amout of English two days ago , I'm still rip



i never really study for english tbh LOL

--

speaking of studying, drew this whilst eating lunch ^^


----------



## himeki

forgot to post here, but a friend requested an eye tutorial!


----------



## Keitara

Bunnilla said:


> View attachment 189832
> 
> How does this make you _feel_


lmao I just realized I have an ao no exorcist calendar that i once got for free
so how does this make you feel? lol






himeki said:


> forgot to post here, but a friend requested an eye tutorial!


woah the egg idea is so creative lmao but this is a pretty easy to understand tutorial! i suck at traditional so much i cant even draw an egg tho


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> lmao I just realized I have an ao no exorcist calendar that i once got for free
> so how does this make you feel? lol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> woah the egg idea is so creative lmao but this is a pretty easy to understand tutorial! i suck at traditional so much i cant even draw an egg tho


OH MY GOD GET ****ED BUNNI L O L KEI DESTROYED YOU 
but kei..how does _this_ make _you_ feel? >:3c








//wiggles eyebrows

its just how i do it with traditional when im drawing a big size drawing! when its just a small thing like the eros yuri i did i tend to just do usual anime eyes tbh
and im sure if you tried it youd be fine! i tried it and im used to it now ^^


----------



## Keitara

Bunnilla said:


> View attachment 189832
> 
> How does this make you _feel_





himeki said:


> LOL I HATE JUMIN except for in one instance ahahha....
> I LOVE JAEHEE!!!! AND 707!!! BUT MY WIFE > 707 SORRY
> 
> on another note
> i found this cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its making me cry, furiously drink fanta and attempt to sketch that quality gay ****?


YOU ADMITTED IT!!!! SEVEN IS   M I N E AND M I N E  O N L Y


Shiemi said:


> what'S THE INSTANCE!? IS IT AN INSTANCE INVOLVING.... _stuff_
> JAHYEE OR WHATEVER IS SO ANNOYING SHE'S SO UPTIGHT AND IS CONSTANTLY OBSESSED WITH ZEN
> COMPLAINS ABOUT HER WORK ALL THE TIME LIKE GTFO
> 
> i rlly need to do the 707 route cause I have no idea why he's so great



i thought about jaehee this way at first too but it's just an illusion^^ she is really sweet actually :')
honestly all of them are sweet, it just depends on which route you play... some route make the others look like **** unfortunately
DONT DO HIS ROUTE HE IS MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINEEEEE
ALL OF YOU KEEP AWAY FROM HIM GRRRRRR
MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEE

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bunnilla said:


> View attachment 189832
> 
> How does this make you _feel_





himeki said:


> LOL I HATE JUMIN except for in one instance ahahha....
> I LOVE JAEHEE!!!! AND 707!!! BUT MY WIFE > 707 SORRY
> 
> on another note
> i found this cover
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and its making me cry, furiously drink fanta and attempt to sketch that quality gay ****™





himeki said:


> OH MY GOD GET ****ED BUNNI L O L KEI DESTROYED YOU
> but kei..how does _this_ make _you_ feel? >:3c
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> //wiggles eyebrows
> 
> its just how i do it with traditional when im drawing a big size drawing! when its just a small thing like the eros yuri i did i tend to just do usual anime eyes tbh
> and im sure if you tried it youd be fine! i tried it and im used to it now ^^
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> my gallery is eating replies like victor eats yuuri
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 's katsudon



IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE E R O S
but srsly nice merch you got there //wiggle eyebrow back to you

 but honestly yurio is real best boy in yoi


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> YOU ADMITTED IT!!!! SEVEN IS   M I N E AND M I N E  O N L Y


JUST BECAUSE I PREFER ONE TO THE OTHER DOESNT MEAN I DONT LOVE THEM BOTH SMFH




			
				neesan said:
			
		

> i thought about jaehee this way at first too but it's just an illusion^^ she is really sweet actually :')
> honestly all of them are sweet, it just depends on which route you play... some route make the others look like **** unfortunately
> DONT DO HIS ROUTE HE IS MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINEEEEE
> ALL OF YOU KEEP AWAY FROM HIM GRRRRRR
> MIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIINNNNNNNNNEEEEEEEEEE
> IT MAKES ME FEEL LIKE E R O S
> but srsly nice merch you got there //wiggle eyebrow back to you
> 
> but honestly yurio is real best boy in yoi


SEE NOW YOU UNDERSTAND HOW SWEET MY WIFE IS

LOL ALL OF THIS GALLERY IS FIGHTING OVER 707 IM DEAD


KEI NO KEEP UR EROS OUT THIS IS A PURE THREAD i think
//wIGGLES EYEBROWS EVEN MORE

you know what fight me pHICHIT IS BEST BOY!!!!


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> JUST BECAUSE I PREFER ONE TO THE OTHER DOESNT MEAN I DONT LOVE THEM BOTH SMFH
> 
> 
> SEE NOW YOU UNDERSTAND HOW SWEET MY WIFE IS
> 
> LOL ALL OF THIS GALLERY IS FIGHTING OVER 707 IM DEAD
> 
> 
> KEI NO KEEP UR EROS OUT THIS IS A PURE THREAD i think
> //wIGGLES EYEBROWS EVEN MORE
> 
> you know what fight me pHICHIT IS BEST BOY!!!!



I DONT ALLOW TWO-TIMING!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE TO POUR ALL OF YOUR LOVE ON 1 PERSON WHOLE-HEARTEDLY!!!!!!
YEAH I SHIP BAEHEE X EVHEE

NO NO THERE IS NO FIGHT, I WAS THE WINNER FROM THE START //wiggle eyebrow 100x

oioioi i think you're emitting more eros than i could ever produce, i mean, just think about how many times i joked over drawing yuusako and in the end you were the one who kept drawing them LOL
phichit??? why???????? i thought you would be like "NoOoOoOoO YURI IS BEST BOY"
 ACTUALLY EVHEE do you like victor or yuri more?^^


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> I DONT ALLOW TWO-TIMING!!!!!!!! YOU HAVE TO POUR ALL OF YOUR LOVE ON 1 PERSON WHOLE-HEARTEDLY!!!!!!
> YEAH I SHIP BAEHEE X EVHEE
> 
> NO NO THERE IS NO FIGHT, I WAS THE WINNER FROM THE START //wiggle eyebrow 100x
> 
> oioioi i think you're emitting more eros than i could ever produce, i mean, just think about how many times i joked over drawing yuusako and in the end you were the one who kept drawing them LOL
> phichit??? why???????? i thought you would be like "NoOoOoOoO YURI IS BEST BOY"
> ACTUALLY EVHEE do you like victor or yuri more?^^



PLS KEI JUST LET ME HAVE THISSSS

KEI IVE HAD A STICKER OF 707 FROM JINT ON MY LAPTOP AND I HAVE DONE SINCE IT ARRIVED BACK IN SEPTEMBER WANNA ****ING GO M8



yea but thats not eros thats just them being in love rather then hentai like u wanted LOL
I LOVE PHICHIT HES A SPECIAL BOY!!!! HE DESERVES SO MUCH LOVE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
hmm...i really like them both??? i like the way victor is seen to be some god of ice but hes not perfect, like he doesnt know what to do when yuuri is crying and hes still inexperienced as a coach, but i really like how yuuri has developed and how he seems genuinely human as a character ;;


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> PLS KEI JUST LET ME HAVE THISSSS
> 
> KEI IVE HAD A STICKER OF 707 FROM JINT ON MY LAPTOP AND I HAVE DONE SINCE IT ARRIVED BACK IN SEPTEMBER WANNA ****ING GO M8
> 
> 
> 
> yea but thats not eros thats just them being in love rather then hentai like u wanted LOL
> I LOVE PHICHIT HES A SPECIAL BOY!!!! HE DESERVES SO MUCH LOVE AHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH
> hmm...i really like them both??? i like the way victor is seen to be some god of ice but hes not perfect, like he doesnt know what to do when yuuri is crying and hes still inexperienced as a coach, but i really like how yuuri has developed and how he seems genuinely human as a character ;;



noooooooooo
hey i was depressed during those times ;;
//takes your sticker and B U R N S it xd
AND ALSO!!! I BOUGHT A SEVEN POSTER EVEN BEFORE I DID HIS ROUTE!! IT JUST SCREAMED TO ME 
AND DURING ZEN'S ROUTE I WAS RE-LISTENING A HELLA LOT TO SEVENS CALLS!! probably even more than Zen now that i think about it  they just made me laugh so much and were so cute-- I called seven for outgoing calls on Zen's route too!! 
HE IS MINE AND I KNOW IT. FULL STOP //slams door
(did we just have a fight over mm lmaoo i cant stop laughing)) but honestlyyyy he said so himself that he is inside me;;;;;;;wait this kind of sounded ambiguos now

OH PLEASE I ALSO STILL HAVE THE FATES 3-SOME EROS YOU DREW, WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO POST IT?
LIKE YOU THOUGHT YOU CAN SIMPLY POST IT AND ERASE IT FROM THE WORLD LATER BUT NOPE
THE "SAVE UNDER..." OPTION IS THERE FOR A REASON :^D
fun fact i realized my favorite kind of tea is called hei?e liebe = hot love... my favorite tea is eros tea???

there are so many side character, what makes phichit stand out? 
hmmm I see^^ i'm actually not much into their characters  i just support their ship lol it's funny how yuri looked like he was in love with that girl in the skating hall at first but then bam victor arouse him with his b00ty :^D


----------



## Bunnilla

I am triggered xD


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> noooooooooo
> hey i was depressed during those times ;;
> //takes your sticker and B U R N S it xd
> AND ALSO!!! I BOUGHT A SEVEN POSTER EVEN BEFORE I DID HIS ROUTE!! IT JUST SCREAMED TO ME
> AND DURING ZEN'S ROUTE I WAS RE-LISTENING A HELLA LOT TO SEVENS CALLS!! probably even more than Zen now that i think about it  they just made me laugh so much and were so cute-- I called seven for outgoing calls on Zen's route too!!
> HE IS MINE AND I KNOW IT. FULL STOP //slams door
> (did we just have a fight over mm lmaoo i cant stop laughing)) but honestlyyyy he said so himself that he is inside me;;;;;;;wait this kind of sounded ambiguos now
> 
> OH PLEASE I ALSO STILL HAVE THE FATES 3-SOME EROS YOU DREW, WOULD YOU LIKE ME TO POST IT?
> LIKE YOU THOUGHT YOU CAN SIMPLY POST IT AND ERASE IT FROM THE WORLD LATER BUT NOPE
> THE "SAVE UNDER..." OPTION IS THERE FOR A REASON :^D
> fun fact i realized my favorite kind of tea is called hei?e liebe = hot love... my favorite tea is eros tea???
> 
> there are so many side character, what makes phichit stand out?
> hmmm I see^^ i'm actually not much into their characters  i just support their ship lol it's funny how yuri looked like he was in love with that girl in the skating hall at first but then bam victor arouse him with his b00ty :^D


NOO NEESAN PLS DONT STEAL MY 707 !! ;;
are you still depressed now? i hope not ;;
LOL YOU WERE DESTINED TO FIGHT ME FOR SAEYOUNG L O L 
(nah its just bants ^^) LOL YEAH EVIDENCE THAT HE EXISTED LOLOLOLOLOLOL
LOL THAT WAS A ****POST i dont even ship ryomarx now all abt that xanlas
LOL IM ACTUALLY PROUD OF MYSELF I KNEW THE TRANSLATION FOR THAT STRAIGHT AWAY at least i know a bit of German //dies
eros tea tho OMG

i just really like him i guess??? his personality is really fun and cute, he seems like he would be fun to hang around with ^^ ALSO I WANT TO HUG HIM OKAY I JUST LOVE HIM HE'S A SPECIAL BOY
oh really?  whos your fave character then? ^^ YES THEY DID THAT INENTIONALLY HAHA


Bunnilla said:


> I am triggered xD


rip

- - - Post Merge - - -

also i drew this


----------



## Bunnilla

Keitara said:


> lmao I just realized I have an ao no exorcist calendar that i once got for free
> so how does this make you feel? lol



how did you get it 0-0


----------



## himeki

stay close to me
dont go
im afraid of losing you


----------



## Orieii

Your art and your sig give me life <3 It's so beautiful TTvTT *sobs*


I must know the name of that anime D': Why haven't I watched it yet?!


----------



## himeki

Orieii said:


> Your art and your sig give me life <3 It's so beautiful TTvTT *sobs*
> 
> 
> I must know the name of that anime D': Why haven't I watched it yet?!



aaaa thank you!!
the anime is called yuri on ice ^^ its really good!!!


----------



## Keitara

i corrected it for you, no need to thank me~



himeki said:


> aaaa thank you!!
> the anime is called yuri on ice ^^ its really *gay*!!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> i corrected it for you, no need to thank me~



accurate


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> stay close to me
> dont go
> im afraid of losing you


niiiice victor :^D
aww adorable quote haha, reminds me of saeyoung ;;;


Bunnilla said:


> how did you get it 0-0


free goody from a convention^^ i have not watched the anime, but i'm glad there are some other people existing on tbt that crave shonen :^D one piece luffy >>>> ao no exorcist THO


himeki said:


> NOO NEESAN PLS DONT STEAL MY 707 !! ;;
> are you still depressed now? i hope not ;;
> LOL YOU WERE DESTINED TO FIGHT ME FOR SAEYOUNG L O L
> (nah its just bants ^^) LOL YEAH EVIDENCE THAT HE EXISTED LOLOLOLOLOLOL
> LOL THAT WAS A ****POST i dont even ship ryomarx now all abt that xanlas
> LOL IM ACTUALLY PROUD OF MYSELF I KNEW THE TRANSLATION FOR THAT STRAIGHT AWAY at least i know a bit of German //dies
> eros tea tho OMG
> 
> i just really like him i guess??? his personality is really fun and cute, he seems like he would be fun to hang around with ^^ ALSO I WANT TO HUG HIM OKAY I JUST LOVE HIM HE'S A SPECIAL BOY
> oh really?  whos your fave character then? ^^ YES THEY DID THAT INENTIONALLY HAHA
> 
> rip
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> also i drew this


he stole my heart so i am just stealing him back >w<
oh ummmm haha it's all finee~ do not fret my little evhee~ OH damn i just realized it's already 0:30 aaa i need to catch up on yoi after i finish writing this comment!!!!!!! THE GAY IS AWAITING ME
(yeah xD although i dead serious about my precious bby-)
 LOLOLOLOL I'd take in all of his "evidence"  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
aaaaaaaaa i know fighting over it is stupid and i want him to get as much love as possible BUUUUUUUUUT i-i'm like jumin and get possessive aaaaaaaaaaaa someone help me!!!!!!!
THAT EXCUSE WONT CLEANSE THE SIN

You can find the E R O S in anything , Just open your heart to it... it's all connected :^D

lol so I GUESS ONE HUSBANDO MORE TO ADD TO YOUR LIST EH?
Yurio xD He's got such a bold/strong personality but is still so adorbs >w< he remind me of Gladion from Sun moon heh
and honestly when he fought against yuri over victor as coach, i honestly thought that yurio would win...! I found his performance much better actually ^^^
I mean yuri is nice and all but as you said, he's so genuinely human that it is a bit boring to me ;;
and victor is pure b00ty


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> niiiice victor :^D
> aww adorable quote haha, reminds me of saeyoung ;;;
> 
> free goody from a convention^^ i have not watched the anime, but i'm glad there are some other people existing on tbt that crave shonen :^D one piece luffy >>>> ao no exorcist THO
> 
> he stole my heart so i am just stealing him back >w<
> oh ummmm haha it's all finee~ do not fret my little evhee~ OH damn i just realized it's already 0:30 aaa i need to catch up on yoi after i finish writing this comment!!!!!!! THE GAY IS AWAITING ME
> (yeah xD although i dead serious about my precious bby-)
> LOLOLOLOL I'd take in all of his "evidence"  ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)
> aaaaaaaaa i know fighting over it is stupid and i want him to get as much love as possible BUUUUUUUUUT i-i'm like jumin and get possessive aaaaaaaaaaaa someone help me!!!!!!!
> THAT EXCUSE WONT CLEANSE THE SIN
> 
> You can find the E R O S in anything , Just open your heart to it... it's all connected :^D
> 
> lol so I GUESS ONE HUSBANDO MORE TO ADD TO YOUR LIST EH?
> Yurio xD He's got such a bold/strong personality but is still so adorbs >w< he remind me of Gladion from Sun moon heh
> and honestly when he fought against yuri over victor as coach, i honestly thought that yurio would win...! I found his performance much better actually ^^^
> I mean yuri is nice and all but as you said, he's so genuinely human that it is a bit boring to me ;;
> and victor is pure b00ty



thank you neesan ^^ i think its one of my best works ^u^
quote is just the title of victors performance that yuuri copied LMAO
i actually sketched this whilst eatting my lunch, lined it whilst eating dinner and coloured it whilst eating cereal LOL food gives me energy to draw
KEI I WILL STEAL IT FROM YOU 
NO KEI YOU NEED TO SLEEP!!! i should actually sleep, i have a biology test tomorrow //dies
ssssssssssssHHHHHHHHHHHH KEI KEEP IT SFW HERE

i was about to say "can i find eros in eating cookie crisp cereal at 11:49pm" but then i remembered that yuuri's original eros was katsudon lmAO

mmmm phichit isnt really my husbando haha ~ i just really love him!!
yea but he's the son
tbh i thought victor would end up coaching them both! it was a nice surprise imo ^^
i like the fact that hes human  its so rare ahaha
tbh i care more about victors legs ngl sorry his legs are #goals


----------



## Hyoshido

It's time to get my gay on.

Nice work, u nerd.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> It's time to get my gay on.
> 
> Nice work, u nerd.



&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57096;&#55356;&#57096;

thank u hy o

- - - Post Merge - - -

i think we should all take a moment to appriciate
the first digital drawing i did




true beauty


----------



## Bunnilla

Keitara said:


> ao no exorcist >>>> one piece luffy



correction, cuz it's the best anime ever

I am legit watching it for the 6th time. Idk why it just captivates me

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> i think we should all take a moment to appriciate
> the first digital drawing i did
> 
> 
> 
> 
> true beauty



this is so amazing, crying inside


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> correction, cuz it's the best anime ever second to yuri on ice
> 
> I am legit watching it for the 6th time. Idk why it just captivates me
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> this is so amazing, crying inside


corrected it for you uwu
also i have watched yoi over 6 times and its only been 10 weeks


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> corrected it for you uwu
> also i have watched yoi over 6 times and its only been 10 weeks



crazy us lol in less than 2 months as well


----------



## Hyoshido

himeki said:


> corrected it for you uwu
> also i have watched yoi over 6 times and its only been 10 weeks


ur going to die, do not do this ev

people love u


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> ur going to die, do not do this ev
> 
> people love u


LOL IF I DIE I GO OUT WITH GAY ICE SKATERS
lol doubt it


----------



## himeki

also i fixed it


----------



## himeki

as everyone should know by now im a slut for process gifs


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> as everyone should know by now im a slut for process gifs



noice gif m8


----------



## himeki

yuri on ice episode 10 in an hour!! come watch with us!
https://www.rabb.it/EvviePB


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> yuri on ice episode 10 in an hour!! come watch with us!
> https://www.rabb.it/EvviePB



Bah! Stop tempting me you lucky jerks! TT^TT I am still at work and can't watch yet! </3


----------



## himeki

Samansu said:


> Bah! Stop tempting me you lucky jerks! TT^TT I am still at work and can't watch yet! </3


aHHH SORRY ;O;
i usually host it later though if you wanna come watch it then!!


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> aHHH SORRY ;O;
> i usually host it later though if you wanna come watch it then!!



Haha! It's ok! I only hate you a little right now! ^.~

I might just do that! Thanks for letting me know! <3


----------



## himeki

NOT LONG NOW


----------



## Jint

oooo you guys gonna stream it? www
​


----------



## himeki

Jint said:


> oooo you guys gonna stream it? www
> ​



WELL YES YOU FOUND THAT OUT DIDNT YOU L O L 

*LOUD INCOHERENT YELLING RIGHT NOW*


----------



## Irelia

thEY'RE _ENGAGED_


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> thEY'RE _ENGAGED_



I NEED TO BUY MYSELF A SET OF WATERCOLOUR PENCILS FOR USE ON WEDNESDAYS


----------



## himeki

yall im sobbing someone pls talk to me about ep 10


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

I’M STILL IN SHOCK ABOUT YURI AT THE END OF THE EP


----------



## himeki

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> I’M STILL IN SHOCK ABOUT YURI AT THE END OF THE EP


YOU DONT GIVE THE POLE DANCER AGAPE


----------



## SinnerTheCat

*//Why the **** there was a stripper pole at a formal party?//*


----------



## cherriielle

SinnerTheCat said:


> *//Why the **** there was a stripper pole at a formal party?//*



chris brought it


----------



## SinnerTheCat

xCherryskyx said:


> chris brought it



ay maybe
that's really possible

but imagine Chris casually walking into the banquet with a stripper pole


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> *//Why the **** there was a stripper pole at a formal party?//*





xCherryskyx said:


> chris brought it





SinnerTheCat said:


> ay maybe
> that's really possible
> 
> but imagine Chris casually walking into the banquet with a stripper pole



this reminds me of that one time me and my friends got kicked out of the library at lunch so we started badly pole dancing on the rain canopy poles outside


----------



## SinnerTheCat

himeki said:


> this reminds me of that one time me and my friends got kicked out of the library at lunch so we started badly pole dancing on the rain canopy poles outside



w h a t


----------



## himeki

SinnerTheCat said:


> w h a t



its a long story


----------



## himeki

summary of art!


----------



## Orieii

himeki said:


> summary of art!


Wow!! So much improvement made in a single year. Keep up the excellent work! I really love your style  <3


----------



## himeki

Orieii said:


> Wow!! So much improvement made in a single year. Keep up the excellent work! I really love your style  <3



thank you!! ^^


----------



## himeki

THIS ISNT MY ART 
BUT
TAKE A MOMENT
TO APPRICIATE
MY HELA AWESOME LAPTOP


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> THIS ISNT MY ART
> BUT
> TAKE A MOMENT
> TO APPRICIATE
> MY HELA AWESOME LAPTOP



aww the jint sticker is cute
also evs u have improved a lot I'm proud *tear*

the popplio line is funny xD


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> aww the jint sticker is cute
> also evs u have improved a lot I'm proud *tear*
> 
> the popplio line is funny xD



*stickers, both 707 and leo are from them :3c hadnt used leo untuil now tho yee

thANK U

also
im currently rewatching yuuri on ice
right from teh start
in order to over analyse
every single one of victors actuions


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> *stickers, both 707 and leo are from them :3c hadnt used leo untuil now tho yee
> 
> thANK U
> 
> also
> im currently rewatching yuuri on ice
> right from teh start
> in order to over analyse
> every single one of victors actuions



lol every time I watch Blue Exorcist again I pay really close attention to details I would have missed the 1st time no life


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> lol every time I watch Blue Exorcist again I pay really close attention to details I would have missed the 1st time no life



no but
pole dancing


----------



## Keitara

Bunnilla said:


> lol every time I watch Blue Exorcist again I pay really close attention to details I would have missed the 1st time no life



i noticed I also have a postcard that i got for free too
(REVENGE bc One Piece >>>>>>>>> ao no exorcist!!!!)


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> i noticed I also have a postcard that i got for free too
> (REVENGE bc One Piece >>>>>>>>> ao no exorcist!!!!)



yoi >> one piece >> blue exorcist


----------



## Bunnilla

Keitara said:


> i noticed I also have a postcard that i got for free too
> (REVENGE bc One Piece >>>>>>>>> ao no exorcist!!!!)



omfg WHY ARE YOU MAKING ME DIE INSIDE

(REVENGE REVENGE b/c Ao No Exorcist >>>>>>>>> One Piece!!!!) ^^


----------



## Keitara

i corrected those for you


Bunnilla said:


> omfg WHY ARE YOU MAKING ME DIE INSIDE
> 
> (REVENGE REVENGE b/c Ao No Exorcist <<<<<< One Piece!!!!) ^^





himeki said:


> one piece >> yoi >> blue exorcist


----------



## Bunnilla

Keitara said:


> i corrected those for you



I corrected corrected it for you c:

One Piece <<<<<< Ao No Exorcist

- - - Post Merge - - -

I don't want to say anything about yoi b/c evs will come here swimming through the Atlantic Ocean to kill me xD


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> I corrected corrected it for you c:
> 
> One Piece <<<<<< Ao No Exorcist
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I don't want to say anything about yoi b/c evs will come here swimming through the Atlantic Ocean to kill me xD



i have 2 sailing boats why tf would i swim


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> i have 2 sailing boats why tf would i swim



I don't want to say anything about yoi b/c evs will come here swimming sailing through the Atlantic Ocean to kill me xD

there


----------



## himeki

WE'RE GONNA BE WATCHING YOI AGAIN WHEN IT COMES OUT IN A FEW HOURS!! JUST WARNING YALL IN ADVANCE YOO


----------



## himeki

20 MINUTES TO GO YOU KNOW WHAT THAT MEANS??/


https://www.rabb.it/EvviePB
G A Y T I M E


----------



## Irelia

so what'd you think of the newest episode of _JJ!!! on ice_?


----------



## himeki

Shiemi said:


> so what'd you think of the newest episode of _JJ!!! on ice_?



ahem don't you mean PHICHIT & HIS HAMSTERS ON ICE


----------



## himeki

APOLOGIES FOR MY LACK OF ART LATELY
IT WILL BE OKAY SOON :')

--
ANYWAY
FOR ALL OF YALL COMING TO SUFFER AT 8PM,
WE'RE GONNA PLAY THIS LMAO





link wil be up from 7:30 GMT!

- - - Post Merge - - -

APOLOGIES FOR MY LACK OF ART LATELY
IT WILL BE OKAY SOON :')

--
ANYWAY
FOR ALL OF YALL COMING TO SUFFER AT 8PM,
WE'RE GONNA PLAY THIS LMAO




link wil be up from 7:30 GMT!


----------



## himeki

AND WE'RE LIVE!
https://www.rabb.it/EvviePB


----------



## himeki

UPDATE!
- Completed YOISS
- Completed VoltronSS
- Working on Couple Thigh Up Commissionfor Samansu
- Working on Art Trade with Bunnilla
- Headshot Commissions for Samansu on hold until post-christmas (waiting for copics and marker paper)

Gallery is being worked on!


----------



## Hyoshido

P a t s  e v v i e

You're working hard, very proud of u!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> P a t s  e v v i e
> 
> You're working hard, very proud of u!!



;; thank u h y  ooo


----------



## himeki

GUESS WHO HAS COPIC MARKERSSSSSSSSS


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> -----



12/10 IGN beautiful crii


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> 12/10 IGN beautiful crii



THX THX BUNNI !

also,,,its,,,the birthday,,,of our lord and savior,,,viktor nikiforov


----------



## himeki

finally finished this collab with cherry!!!


----------



## himeki

who keeps Liking my artwork pls comment it makes me happy


----------



## Bunnilla

Sup evs  I was planning to say something after I liked it but I can't come up with anything xD


----------



## Kattiel

*looks at likes* I-I have no idea what you're talking about (;; ・｀▽?・)


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Sup evs  I was planning to say something after I liked it but I can't come up with anything xD


LOL ik the feeling ^^


Kattiel said:


> *looks at likes* I-I have no idea what you're talking about (;; ・｀▽?・)


LOLLL IS IT YOU WHO LIKES EVERYTHING LMAO
--
something im working on! will finish eventually ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> LOL ik the feeling ^^
> 
> LOLLL IS IT YOU WHO LIKES EVERYTHING LMAO
> --
> something im working on! will finish eventually ^^



the image is broken o:


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> the image is broken o:



ffs tbt


----------



## Kattiel

himeki said:


> LOLLL IS IT YOU WHO LIKES EVERYTHING LMAO
> --
> something im working on! will finish eventually ^^



No....... m-maybe..... your stuff is just so lovely.... I'm sorry ;u;


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> No....... m-maybe..... your stuff is just so lovely.... I'm sorry ;u;



thank you!!! your stuff is super nice *q* i need to commission you sometime!!

--
oN ANOTHER NOTE IN MY YOI GROUP CHAT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT A YOI VLD AU AND




BLACK PALADIN VICTOR IS MY AESTHETIC i drew this in like 15 minutes at 3:30 am


----------



## Kattiel

himeki said:


> thank you!!! your stuff is super nice *q* i need to commission you sometime!!
> 
> --
> oN ANOTHER NOTE IN MY YOI GROUP CHAT WE WERE TALKING ABOUT A YOI VLD AU AND
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BLACK PALADIN VICTOR IS MY AESTHETIC i drew this in like 15 minutes at 3:30 am



Thank you ;u;
Omg black paladin Victor !!! He looks awesome !!


----------



## Samansu

Your work is lovely as always my dear! <3 I love seeing you post your art! ^-^


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> Thank you ;u;
> Omg black paladin Victor !!! He looks awesome !!


thanks!! im gonna draw more later on, but im working on commission work today ^^


Samansu said:


> Your work is lovely as always my dear! <3 I love seeing you post your art! ^-^


Thank you! Speaking of, I have the sketch wip of one of your commissions! ^^




(ignore the molang post it note, this is just for my reference in my art folder LMAO)
let me know if its okay for me to go ahead and line this! <3


----------



## Bunnilla

EVS HELP I'm stuck in a mall with my photo crazy family kill me now


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> EVS HELP I'm stuck in a mall with my photo crazy family kill me now



rip bunni LMAO


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> Thank you! Speaking of, I have the sketch wip of one of your commissions! ^^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (ignore the molang post it note, this is just for my reference in my art folder LMAO)
> let me know if its okay for me to go ahead and line this! <3



So so pretty! TT~TT I already responded to the VM you left, but it is perfect other than the hair being a bit long. If you could shorten it to chin length that would be great! <3 

But I absolutely LOVE it so far! <3


----------



## Bunnilla

I should jump off the balcony ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido

I
AM
VERY
PROUD
OF
U

I remember ur rly old digital stuff, you have improved a whole bunch \o/


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> I should jump off the balcony ;-;


same


Hyoshido said:


> I
> AM
> VERY
> PROUD
> OF
> U
> 
> I remember ur rly old digital stuff, you have improved a whole bunch \o/


THANK YOU HYOO
nO SHUT UP WE DONT TALK ABOUT MY OLD DIGITAL DRAWINGS LMAO THEYRE DISGUSTING



Samansu said:


> So so pretty! TT~TT I already responded to the VM you left, but it is perfect other than the hair being a bit long. If you could shorten it to chin length that would be great! <3
> 
> But I absolutely LOVE it so far! <3


i've actually finished it now! 




Very happy with the result, hope you like it!


----------



## Bunnilla

Can you believe it? IT'S BEEN 5 HOURS AND I'M STILL AT THE MALL FFS


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Can you believe it? IT'S BEEN 5 HOURS AND I'M STILL AT THE MALL FFS



dude just.....go to costa, buy a drink or smth and draw or watch youtube, its not hard lmao
i generally get my shopping done quickly so if im too early i just...go to costa LMAO


----------



## Bunnilla

WE LEFT THE MALL BUT THE ONLY WAY TO GET HOME IS BY GOING ON THE TURNPIKE AND MY MOM IS SCARED OF IT SO WE ARE JUST LOST AND SHE WON'T LISTEN TO MY DIRECTIONS. I'm going to explode .-.


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> i've actually finished it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the result, hope you like it!



It is so beautiful! TT~TT Thank you so much my dear! <3 You did an amazing job! ^-^

It will be going up on Toyhou.se right away! Are you on there or should I credit you at Deviant Art?


----------



## Bunnilla

I'm finally back/ so tired I just wanna dieeee in my bed x.x


----------



## himeki

Samansu said:


> It is so beautiful! TT~TT Thank you so much my dear! <3 You did an amazing job! ^-^
> 
> It will be going up on Toyhou.se right away! Are you on there or should I credit you at Deviant Art?



Thank you!! ;u; 
And yes! You can credit me as himeki on toyhou.se !!


----------



## himeki

Happy 2017!




Secret santa for oliy! ^^
I actually did a comparison as well!




first drawing of 2016 vs last drawing of 2016! i think ive improved a lot ^^


----------



## Kattiel

You really improved a lot congrats !! ^ ^
The drawing looks lovely, I love the colours you used <3
Please keep it up !


----------



## himeki

Kattiel said:


> You really improved a lot congrats !! ^ ^
> The drawing looks lovely, I love the colours you used <3
> Please keep it up !


thank you! i've been trying a lot of new techniques lately! ^^
--
also i drew myself again because i love drawing myself LOL


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> thank you! i've been trying a lot of new techniques lately! ^^
> --
> also i drew myself again because i love drawing myself LOL



Beautiful work and you are very pretty! <3 ^-^


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thank you! i've been trying a lot of new techniques lately! ^^
> --
> also i drew myself again because i love drawing myself LOL



evvvv this is gorgeous!!!
the lighter lineart looks great, especially with your hair colour ^^


----------



## himeki

Samansu said:


> Beautiful work and you are very pretty! <3 ^-^


thank you!!


xCherryskyx said:


> evvvv this is gorgeous!!!
> the lighter lineart looks great, especially with your hair colour ^^


thank youuu!!! lighter lineart is great haha


----------



## himeki

COMPLETELY UNRELATED TO ART BUT I FEEL LIKE TUMBLR IS TRYING TO TELL ME SOMETHING????????


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> thank you! i've been trying a lot of new techniques lately! ^^
> --
> also i drew myself again because i love drawing myself LOL





himeki said:


> Happy 2017!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Secret santa for oliy! ^^
> I actually did a comparison as well!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first drawing of 2016 vs last drawing of 2016! i think ive improved a lot ^^





himeki said:


> same
> 
> THANK YOU HYOO
> nO SHUT UP WE DONT TALK ABOUT MY OLD DIGITAL DRAWINGS LMAO THEYRE DISGUSTING
> 
> 
> i've actually finished it now!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Very happy with the result, hope you like it!



AHH I HAVENT CHECKED IN HERE FOR AGES BUT AAAAAA THESE ARE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!
why are u so good at traditional art  w h y
the way you draw noses is so cute hehe
I think the piece for Samansu is my personal favorite :'))
KEEP IT GOING EVHEE
you've grown so much aaaaaaaaa sinpai is so proud of evhee!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> COMPLETELY UNRELATED TO ART BUT I FEEL LIKE TUMBLR IS TRYING TO TELL ME SOMETHING????????



WELL EVHEE better not underestimate the illuminati
the past week I learnt that
because
i rewatched kyou kara maou (the one with the other gay yuri i told u about)
and
i ****ing died because
yuri asked for katsudon
and
they said "create history"
i'm ded
i watched it like a few years ago so i didn't remember but this CANT BE COINCIDENCE?

i watched a gay yuri with katsudon and history creating even before yoi!! I'm so proud on myself???!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> AHH I HAVENT CHECKED IN HERE FOR AGES BUT AAAAAA THESE ARE SO PRETTY!!!!!!!
> why are u so good at traditional art  w h y
> the way you draw noses is so cute hehe
> I think the piece for Samansu is my personal favorite :'))
> KEEP IT GOING EVHEE
> you've grown so much aaaaaaaaa sinpai is so proud of evhee!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> WELL EVHEE better not underestimate the illuminati
> the past week I learnt that
> because
> i rewatched kyou kara maou (the one with the other gay yuri i told u about)
> and
> i ****ing died because
> yuri asked for katsudon
> and
> they said "create history"
> i'm ded
> i watched it like a few years ago so i didn't remember but this CANT BE COINCIDENCE?
> 
> i watched a gay yuri with katsudon and history creating even before yoi!! I'm so proud on myself???!!



AAAAAAA THANK YOU!!! i actually find it easier to draw traditional??? idfk why LMAO THK U SINPAI!!!

also omg
u predicted gay future


----------



## himeki

hello, its ya girl, the freshest breate of bel air
--
dump bc im too lazy to update as we go, yoi hell and the ****ing victuuri group chat has been keeping me up till 6 am and by the time i wake up (at 3pm) i forget abt my drawings so here we go




b day gift for cherry




trad. comm for samansu 2/2




gay genderfluid floof son i love him


----------



## derezzed

Love the latest stuff, Evvie!! 
Honestly I love everything you put out, since you're such an amazing talent, but your traditional art always feels super special. IT'S SO NICE TO SEE. 
And I really like how those three headshots look different in style from each other?? Like the third one is super sharp/has a scribbly feel (in a good way!) while the first one is just softer and seems blended (idk how to describe the look exactly). 
Again, I'm impressed by your versatility, and your sheer productivity -- it's like you're a ****ing art machine. You always keep up the great work, haha.


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> Love the latest stuff, Evvie!!
> Honestly I love everything you put out, since you're such an amazing talent, but your traditional art always feels super special. IT'S SO NICE TO SEE.
> And I really like how those three headshots look different in style from each other?? Like the third one is super sharp/has a scribbly feel (in a good way!) while the first one is just softer and seems blended (idk how to describe the look exactly).
> Again, I'm impressed by your versatility, and your sheer productivity -- it's like you're a ****ing art machine. You always keep up the great work, haha.


aaaa sorry for the late reply!
thank you so much ahhhh ;; 
all three of them were kinda different styles, hehe! the first was lined in a pencil, second in sepia ink, and the third was a doodle in my sketchbook that i decided to color! ^^
thank you very much!!

--

i drew phichit again,,,i love my trans son,,,i just,,,,,,,,phichit is too cute,,,give me more phichit,,




also srry for bad quality its night here and all i have is a blue lamp LOL


----------



## himeki

come watch me suffer :^)
https://picarto.tv/hiimeki


----------



## himeki

Headshot commissions are open! I'm trying to raise enough for what I need for the switch ;a;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...al-Headshot-Commissions&p=7162694#post7162694


----------



## himeki

aijdshkjasdh theres discourse in the discord and its making me uncomfortable sO I DREW KEI'S NEW CUTE OC FOR STRESS RELEIF ;AAA;


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

//WEEZ EVIEEEEE THAT IS SO CUTE
AND THE LINEART IS SO CLEAN???


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> aijdshkjasdh theres discourse in the discord and its making me uncomfortable sO I DREW KEI'S NEW CUTE OC FOR STRESS RELEIF ;AAA;



Curses! She was mine until yesterday! TT^TT Lovely work as always dear!

(It's all good I got an adorable new bab so I don't mind!)


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> aijdshkjasdh theres discourse in the discord and its making me uncomfortable sO I DREW KEI'S NEW CUTE OC FOR STRESS RELEIF ;AAA;



MY BRAIN IS MALFUNCTIONING AND I AM DROOLInG ON MY KEYBOARD THIS IS CRISP AF


----------



## himeki

OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> //WEEZ EVIEEEEE THAT IS SO CUTE
> AND THE LINEART IS SO CLEAN???


AAA THANK UU <3



Samansu said:


> Curses! She was mine until yesterday! TT^TT Lovely work as always dear!
> 
> (It's all good I got an adorable new bab so I don't mind!)


aaa was she yours? she's super cute hehe <3 thank you!


Stepheroo said:


> MY BRAIN IS MALFUNCTIONING AND I AM DROOLInG ON MY KEYBOARD THIS IS CRISP AF



NOO DONT DROOL ON YOUR KEYBOARD U COULD DAMAGE IT!!! thank you aaaaa

why does everyone say it's clean  this i did closer to the way i do traditional since i haven't actually drawn digital in abt 2 months LOL


----------



## Hyoshido

u should draw more digital u frick.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> u should draw more digital u frick.



aye but it's a pain to set up cables and ****
plus trad is quicker and easier LOL


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> aaa was she yours? she's super cute hehe <3 thank you!



Haha yeah. Kei saw her in my Toyhou.se and asked if I would be willing to trade her. She made a good offer so I took it. She has clearly gone to a very good home though! ^-^


----------



## himeki

SECRET SANTA FOR MY BOY BRUCE AYYY i drew him lance lolol


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> SECRET SANTA FOR MY BOY BRUCE AYYY i drew him lance lolol








And I really hope you reach your goal in your other thread,
I'll be eagerly stalking those with the Switch so I can live vicariously through them.​


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> And I really hope you reach your goal in your other thread,
> I'll be eagerly stalking those with the Switch so I can live vicariously through them.​



aaaa im late to reply but thank you!! your replies are hilarious haha
thank you! <3 im hoping ill have enough by then anyway by saving and trying to get odd jobs for family members haha


----------



## himeki

wip sketch for keis commission aaa





getting better at roses ayy


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> wip sketch for keis commission aaa
> 
> 
> 
> 
> getting better at roses ayy



fab-a-licous definition make them boys go crazy

those roses looks so beautiful! it's such a pretty character and since I'm an Rune Factory pos it totally reminds me of a beautiful female (?) Leon hnnng


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> fab-a-licous definition make them boys go crazy
> 
> those roses looks so beautiful! it's such a pretty character and since I'm an Rune Factory pos it totally reminds me of a beautiful female (?) Leon hnnng



orz u thought i haD REPLIED 2 THIS ALSJDKASJD
thank you!!! it's my friends character ^^ i really like drawing roses lately!!

--
moar art yE





himeki's delivery service! its an ongoing joke in a group chat im in, since im always delivering reciepts around to the group chat members haha. theyve also dubbed me the phichit of the gc LOL


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## Bunnilla

hey gurl how u doin its been awhile B) I see you turned into a package witch lol


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> hey gurl how u doin its been awhile B) I see you turned into a package witch lol



thx yea i did LMAO
the group chat is ****ing wild


----------

commision for keitara!!!!





instagram pink filter saves me :')


----------



## himeki

finally lined and coloured and old sketch


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> finally lined and coloured and old sketch



OMG SO PRETTY!!!!!!!! VICTOR LOOK BEUATIFUL AAAAAAAAAAA
EVHEE YOU'VE BECOME SO GOOOOOOD
IT MAKES ME CRI


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> OMG SO PRETTY!!!!!!!! VICTOR LOOK BEUATIFUL AAAAAAAAAAA
> EVHEE YOU'VE BECOME SO GOOOOOOD
> IT MAKES ME CRI



THANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU SENPAI!!!!! im constantly trying new things with my traditional art haha....this time i tried shading it first using the same colour as the base tone, and i think that gives it a softer, more blended feel! ^u^
UR ART MAKES ME CRY THO THAT W I P


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> THANK UUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU SENPAI!!!!! im constantly trying new things with my traditional art haha....this time i tried shading it first using the same colour as the base tone, and i think that gives it a softer, more blended feel! ^u^
> UR ART MAKES ME CRY THO THAT W I P



DUDE I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT TRADITONAL ART OK JUST CONTINUE TO BE A GOD
NO I M THE ONE WHO HAS TO CRY
YOUR IMPROVEMENT MAKES ME EMOTIONAL O K


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> DUDE I HAVE NO IDEA ABOUT TRADITONAL ART OK JUST CONTINUE TO BE A GOD
> NO I M THE ONE WHO HAS TO CRY
> YOUR IMPROVEMENT MAKES ME EMOTIONAL O K



PLS!! WE ALL KNOW GODTARA IS THE GOD OF ART
FIGHT ME DUDE UR ART MAKES ME CRY ITS SO NICE
throwback to my old trad art LMAO


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> PLS!! WE ALL KNOW GODTARA IS THE GOD OF ART
> FIGHT ME DUDE UR ART MAKES ME CRY ITS SO NICE
> throwback to my old trad art LMAO



DUDE
IM GONNA FITE YOU
LOOK AT THIS TRASH ART FROM 2014








this one looks so dumb i cant omg
wtf was wrong with me


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> DUDE
> IM GONNA FITE YOU
> LOOK AT THIS TRASH ART FROM 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> this one looks so dumb i cant omg
> wtf was wrong with me


binch, i win the worst old art contest


himeki said:


> D O I T
> fight me 1v1
> 
> 
> also
> to apologise for my lack of activity due to school
> please take some of my _beautiful illustrations_ from year 7 and a "manga" from year 7 also
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  prepare urself
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> what is this
> what is she pointing at
> why are her boobs so big
> why is her face so long
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dabbing sayaka? she tried
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Limbs?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oh my god
> Look at that edge
> It looks like
> My worst mistake
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lmao fun fact this is the same oc as [this]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> is she just like
> using the force to hold her sword thingy with her fingertips?? i'll never know and that makes me sad
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: The "Manga"
> 
> 
> 
> I'll post a transcript because it's hard to read lololol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Narrator: Once upon a time, evil raged across Dinspara. One day, the people tad taken enough. They fought back. The Knights of the Holy Crest sealed away the evil in three sacred weapons. The Xphoris(?) Tome, Sealant of Xphoris. The Aracneus Blade, Sealant of Aracneus. And, the Espio Dagger, Sealant of Espio. But the Evil may return....
> YH: The Evil is conquered. Let us move on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sexy amirite, also gotta love printablepaper.net, good **** right there amirite)
> Narrator: YunikonHime. Princess of the Unicorns. Also a member of Team Japan.
> YH: Elisina, you are free to go.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (look at the tiny ****ass hands on that *****. its like the opposit of yaoi hands. yuri hands?7
> Narrator: Elisina, God(d)ess of Serenity. Aged 17k. Has a sugar addiction.
> Elisina: You sure you don't need me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (i have literally no idea what is going on in this section. im not sure, you're not sure, noone is sure. we'll never know who the **** myuchaus??? is and why hes thinking about a girl in an cheer uniform with something that looks like _something else_ on her head. also why the **** is she saying BAKA O TA KU???)
> (blue girl that looks like the MC): Bye Byee!!!
> Narrator: Mychaus(?) Fantasy ^
> Elisina: ELISINAAAAA CHOP!
> Mychaus(? i dont have a ****ing clue what his name is really. lets just call him mychaus) You still have me...
> Elisina: Problem Solved. BAKA O TA KU(??? why???)
> YH: Where DID you get that book?
> 
> 
> honestly i have no idea what the **** this is and where we were going with it. year 7 was a strange ass year.
> probably gonna try redrawing this for fun tho haha....i want to die bc of this.
> 
> 
> also, bonus:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> proof of my weeb phase from primary school
> i was at the convenience store earlier and my primary school teacher was there
> i didnt make eye contact and im hoping she didnt notice bc this is how they remembered me
> also the stickers are there to keep my privacy lololol



fight me


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> binch, i win the worst old art contest
> 
> 
> fight me



LOOOOOL EVHEE
that are some major plot holes right there lmao

and see you like dem big boobs

not sure if you've already seen those but


----------



## cherriielle

OH YOU GUYS WANNA GO?? CAUSE WE CAN GO









PLENTY MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM


----------



## Keitara

xCherryskyx said:


> OH YOU GUYS WANNA GO?? CAUSE WE CAN GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLENTY MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM


LOL CHERRY
I LOVE HOW THE ORANGE HAIRED GIRL HAS NO HAIR ON THE TOP

- - - Post Merge - - -

GUYS i am dying
you made me get out my old folder from the deepest place within my desk and i'm dying
i would take photos but it's too late now rip


----------



## Bunnilla

omg I'm dying this is hilarious xD no words lmao


----------



## Stepheroo

My current level of drawing high key looks like all of this though.

But I read that "manga" and I actually started to cry. Like there are tears. Bless you guys


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> LOOOOOL EVHEE
> that are some major plot holes right there lmao
> 
> and see you like dem big boobs
> 
> not sure if you've already seen those but


IS THAT THE HARVEST GODDESS AJSDHKJASDHKJASD


xCherryskyx said:


> OH YOU GUYS WANNA GO?? CAUSE WE CAN GO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> PLENTY MORE WHERE THAT CAME FROM


TAG URSELF IM THE ORANGE HAIRED ONE


Keitara said:


> LOL CHERRY
> I LOVE HOW THE ORANGE HAIRED GIRL HAS NO HAIR ON THE TOP
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> GUYS i am dying
> you made me get out my old folder from the deepest place within my desk and i'm dying
> i would take photos but it's too late now rip


LOL I THINK I WIN TBH




THIS IS FROM WHEN I WAS 3.
ALMOST 12 YEARS AGO YALL.
I THINK I WIN THE WORST OLD ART CONTEST


Stepheroo said:


> My current level of drawing high key looks like all of this though.
> 
> But I read that "manga" and I actually started to cry. Like there are tears. Bless you guys


LOL i bet it doesnt~
KASDHKAJSDH DONT CALL ME OUT FOR THAT AGAIN


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> IS THAT THE HARVEST GODDESS AJSDHKJASDHKJASD
> 
> TAG URSELF IM THE ORANGE HAIRED ONE
> 
> LOL I THINK I WIN TBH
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THIS IS FROM WHEN I WAS 3.
> ALMOST 12 YEARS AGO YALL.
> I THINK I WIN THE WORST OLD ART CONTEST
> 
> LOL i bet it doesnt~
> KASDHKAJSDH DONT CALL ME OUT FOR THAT AGAIN



yeah XD My first manga drawings were actually fanart from harvest moon^^
because the harvest goddess lives in a lake, i used to think that she's a mermaid

LOL EVHEE i dont even have any art anymore from when i was that little


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> yeah XD My first manga drawings were actually fanart from harvest moon^^
> because the harvest goddess lives in a lake, i used to think that she's a mermaid
> 
> LOL EVHEE i dont even have any art anymore from when i was that little


LOL i once tried to marry her but gave up 

I WIN THO ALSJDHAKSJD


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> LOL i once tried to marry her but gave up
> 
> I WIN THO ALSJDHAKSJD



eh you can marry her? i had no idea
i always wanted to marry the witch princess though *v*

WHY DO YOU WANT TO WIN SO BADLY


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> eh you can marry her? i had no idea
> i always wanted to marry the witch princess though *v*
> 
> WHY DO YOU WANT TO WIN SO BADLY



AYE I DO NOW BUT I WAS LIKE 8 WHEN I WANTED THE WITCH PRINCESS

TO PROVE A POINT MY FRIEND, TO PROVE A POINT.


----------



## Stepheroo

ONLY HM MERMAID THAT IS RELEVANT IS LEIA. I wish the JP best friend system had been implemented in the NA HMDS game.


But Witch Princess and Keira were fab as well.
but Keira was too darn hard to marry like jfc


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> ONLY HM MERMAID THAT IS RELEVANT IS LEIA. I wish the JP best friend system had been implemented in the NA HMDS game.
> 
> 
> But Witch Princess and Keira were fab as well.
> but Keira was too darn hard to marry like jfc



LOL I only have HMDS with the male avatar but im perfectly fine to be gay w/ the witch SO

ok but
keira
what was the actual point
like
it was super hard to even GET to her


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> LOL I only have HMDS with the male avatar but im perfectly fine to be gay w/ the witch SO
> 
> ok but
> keira
> what was the actual point
> like
> it was super hard to even GET to her



ikr???!? she was still super cute and elegant af but like whyyyy when I could just go to mad scientist basement for cute baby fish leia?


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> ikr???!? she was still super cute and elegant af but like whyyyy when I could just go to mad scientist basement for cute baby fish leia?



yeah i know??? like all you do for the witch princess is make a straw barn, buy a fucton of animals, shove said animals in the straw barn and just ****in wait for a storm to kill em off???
shes already on like.... marryable level and yet...i gotta wait to poison the harvest stew for 2 more years o rz


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> yeah i know??? like all you do for the witch princess is make a straw barn, buy a fucton of animals, shove said animals in the straw barn and just ****in wait for a storm to kill em off???
> shes already on like.... marryable level and yet...i gotta wait to poison the harvest stew for 2 more years o rz



pOISON THAT STEW 4 LOVE, YO


----------



## Keitara

((when you cant talk bc you dont know that much about harvest moon))

but uh
i'm 100% gay for witch princess ( ? ▽ ` ) 
i just love how she lives in the forest with her little witch house (at least in island of happiness)
although i never managed to marry her ( ;_; )
i wanna say at this point that it's quite rare for me that I'm gay for some girl


----------



## Stepheroo

Keitara said:


> ((when you cant talk bc you dont know that much about harvest moon))
> 
> but uh
> i'm 100% gay for witch princess ( ? ▽ ` )
> i just love how she lives in the forest with her little witch house (at least in island of happiness)
> although i never managed to marry her ( ;_; )
> i wanna say at this point that it's quite rare for me that I'm gay for some girl





Spoiler: RF games got me goin' gay like 24/7








and omg ev sry for derailing i should float away orz


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> pOISON THAT STEW 4 LOVE, YO


YEP, **** THE OTHERS


Keitara said:


> ((when you cant talk bc you dont know that much about harvest moon))
> 
> but uh
> i'm 100% gay for witch princess ( ? ▽ ` )
> i just love how she lives in the forest with her little witch house (at least in island of happiness)
> although i never managed to marry her ( ;_; )
> i wanna say at this point that it's quite rare for me that I'm gay for some girl


does keitara is gay?
Keitara is gay is the most discussed in the media in the few years ago. Even it has happened in 2016, but some of the public still curious about what is exactly happening and to be the reason there is a rumor comes out about her gay. At that time she became the massive social networking rumor. The public, especially her fans are shocked. She just came out with her good rumor which is spread massively. This time is not about her art career, but her good rumor. The rumor is out of standardize of hoax, according the last reported this singer revealed herself as homosexual for harvest mon. Do you still believe or not, this rumor is really much talked by people even in a person of her fans.


Stepheroo said:


> Spoiler: RF games got me goin' gay like 24/7
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 192970View attachment 192971View attachment 192972
> 
> 
> 
> and omg ev sry for derailing i should float away orz


TRU
its fine!!!! its nice chatting on here!

--

anyway........i got back into bns and....my character is rlly cool okay


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> -



I def just read a roughly translated news report about keitara????
omf when I typed Keitara my phone changed it to leotard and for some reason I lost my ****

And omg that character is so pretty! I like the thing (tattoo?) over her eye!
I must know her story and her blood type and if she likes Italian food bc I'll get her Italian food.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> `



EV THAT HAIR HOLY CRAP
IT LOOK SO GOOD I CAN'T- AND THE SKIN

TEACH ME YOUR COPIC WAYS


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I def just read a roughly translated news report about keitara????
> omf when I typed Keitara my phone changed it to leotard and for some reason I lost my ****
> 
> And omg that character is so pretty! I like the thing (tattoo?) over her eye!
> I must know her story and her blood type and if she likes Italian food bc I'll get her Italian food.


LMFAO ITS THE DOES BRUNO MARS IS GAY MEME
but kei is now a leotard. i hope ur happy kei leo
aaaa thank you!! its my character from blade and soul haha
she doesnt rlly have a story LOL ill probably yank her design out and use it as my own oc instead of just MMO character like i did with keit LOL


xCherryskyx said:


> EV THAT HAIR HOLY CRAP
> IT LOOK SO GOOD I CAN'T- AND THE SKIN
> 
> TEACH ME YOUR COPIC WAYS


AAA THANK U CHERRY
BUT LIKE
WHAT I DO
IS I USE SEPIA LINER
THEN FLAT COLOUR WITH THE LIGHTEST SHADE AT EACH PART
THEN GO OVER AND SHADE IT A LITTLE WITH THE SAME PEN
WITH THE HAIR, I USE 2 EXTRA SHADES, AND FLICK OUTWARDS WITH THE BRUSH TIP
WITH THE SKIN, USE A PINKISH BLUSH TONE, AND IN THE CORNERS OR WARMER AREAS, PUT A LITTLE IN LIKE THE LIPS AND CHEEKS AND NECK AND ****

HONESTLY MY ART IS A MESS I DONT KNOW WHAT IM DOING EITHER


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> -



I've been thinking of ripping out my Skyrim characters for OC material as well lmao ;u;

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I've only really heard of the Jumin Han is gay meme didn't know Bruno Mars had one too omfg


----------



## Keitara

oh
my 
god
i'm leotard now
L E O T A R D
i'm dead

also i am mentally very confused rn about the news report

and evhee, DAT HAIR LOOKS AMAZING OMG YOUVE BECOME SO GOOOD AT DRAWING HAIR WTF IT LOOKS PERFECT ITS LITERALLY PERFECTION


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I've been thinking of ripping out my Skyrim characters for OC material as well lmao ;u;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And I've only really heard of the Jumin Han is gay meme didn't know Bruno Mars had one too omfg



I'll probably think of something later, haha
her outfit is so complicated tho...oh my god





LOL THE JUMIN HAN WAS BASED ON THE BRUNO MARS KAJSDHKJADH


----------



## Stepheroo

oh lord just thinking of drawing that outfit in every pose and art you would want of her makes me so nauseous lmfao

and ohhhhh lolol I only knew about the jumin han one because people would spam comment the crap out of it and I'd be like "wow all these people playin' MM too?"


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> oh
> my
> god
> i'm leotard now
> L E O T A R D
> i'm dead
> 
> also i am mentally very confused rn about the news report
> 
> and evhee, DAT HAIR LOOKS AMAZING OMG YOUVE BECOME SO GOOOD AT DRAWING HAIR WTF IT LOOKS PERFECT ITS LITERALLY PERFECTION


LOL ITS THE JUMIN HAN IS GAY
DOES KEITARA IS GAY
tHANK YOU!!!! art is so much easier traditional. what the ****.


Stepheroo said:


> oh lord just thinking of drawing that outfit in every pose and art you would want of her makes me so nauseous lmfao
> 
> and ohhhhh lolol I only knew about the jumin han one because people would spam comment the crap out of it and I'd be like "wow all these people playin' MM too?"


YEP, IM GONNA BREAK MY WRIST JUST THINKING ABOUT IT T B H 

L O L yep they kinda do that ajlskdl


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> LOL ITS THE JUMIN HAN IS GAY
> DOES KEITARA IS GAY
> tHANK YOU!!!! art is so much easier traditional. what the ****.
> 
> YEP, IM GONNA BREAK MY WRIST JUST THINKING ABOUT IT T B H
> 
> L O L yep they kinda do that ajlskdl



YOURE GOD
TRADITIONAL IS SO HARD FOR ME OMG
I MEAN, SINCE YOU DONT HAVE A REDO BUTTON ;OR TRANSFORM TOOL, FILTERS ETC
YOURE A M A Z I N G EVHEE

my yuu boy


----------



## Stepheroo

I've heard good things about blade and soul but never got around to it and when it comes to MMOs I feel like there is a window to join the game and start before you're considered too nub to handle for starting late and I'm sure I've passed it. I'm late to everything though soooo


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I've heard good things about blade and soul but never got around to it and when it comes to MMOs I feel like there is a window to join the game and start before you're considered too nub to handle for starting late and I'm sure I've passed it. I'm late to everything though soooo


Really? It's only a year old, and the level cap is still quite low, so you might want to try it! I play on the EU Windrest sevrer if you wanna play with me! ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> Really? It's only a year old, and the level cap is still quite low, so you might want to try it! I play on the EU Windrest sevrer if you wanna play with me! ^^



I'll check it outtttt thennnn. :>


----------



## SinnerTheCat

Did someone said Blade & Soul
Man, I haven't played it for some time.


----------



## himeki

anyway so i havent been productive today but i did this


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> ---



Before I read your full post I thought it was just going to be "I haven't been productive today" and that was like the reaction image lmfaoooo


She's cuuuuuute. :>


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> Before I read your full post I thought it was just going to be "I haven't been productive today" and that was like the reaction image lmfaoooo
> 
> 
> She's cuuuuuute. :>



LOL idk why but i never have any motivation lately orz

thank u!!


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> anyway so i havent been productive today but i did this



ev+chu ;v;


Stepheroo said:


> Before I read your full post I thought it was just going to be "I haven't been productive today" and that was like the reaction image lmfaoooo
> 
> 
> She's cuuuuuute. :>



yes evchu is cutey c:


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> ev+chu ;v;
> 
> 
> yes evchu is cutey c:



is that ur new nickname for me hehe


----------



## himeki

this isnt art but
please read my fanfic
http://archiveofourown.org/works/9524774/chapters/21537341


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> this isnt art but
> please read my fanfic
> http://archiveofourown.org/works/9524774/chapters/21537341



omg get out of here. I love you.


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> omg get out of here. I love you.



what


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> what



fanfiction makes me so happy.


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> fanfiction makes me so happy.



yeah my fics won't LOL there's gonna be Angst


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> yeah my fics won't LOL there's gonna be Angst



I like angst too.

BUT ONLY IF IT ENDS IN FLUFF >:c


----------



## himeki

100% sleep deprivation 
this is when i get for drawing at 1 am


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> 100% sleep deprivation
> this is when i get for drawing at 1 am



THAT WAS ME TWO NIGHTS AGO LMFAOOORGBJVNREV


----------



## himeki

theres a chapter 2 now i guess
http://archiveofourown.org/works/9524774/chapters/21584504


----------



## derezzed

LITERALLY your traditional art gets me every time; love the style of your work and the latest drawing is AMAZING. The rough, harsh quality of the lines really stand out and so does THE EXPRESSION - which is pretty much drawn perfectly. 
just, you always do GOOD ****
(what the hell though, you're an art wizard even at 1am!!)

( oh ALSO gl with your fanfic! hope it gets a lot of traction, since it looks like you worked pretty hard on it ;-] )


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> LITERALLY your traditional art gets me every time; love the style of your work and the latest drawing is AMAZING. The rough, harsh quality of the lines really stand out and so does THE EXPRESSION - which is pretty much drawn perfectly.
> just, you always do GOOD ****
> (what the hell though, you're an art wizard even at 1am!!)
> 
> ( oh ALSO gl with your fanfic! hope it gets a lot of traction, since it looks like you worked pretty hard on it ;-] )



aaa thank you ;u; I feel like I'm not the best at rougher, darker styles, but I'm quite happy w/ how it came out!! I'm used to using lighter, softer colours ^^

and thank you again! i just write when I get bored hehe


----------



## himeki

insp by the fe heroes sprites, i made a chibi for the first time in almost a year orz


----------



## Stepheroo

O my goodness it's so cuuuute!!! THE LITTLE EAR JENSKBDNSHSBD


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> O my goodness it's so cuuuute!!! THE LITTLE EAR JENSKBDNSHSBD



aaa thank you!!! i really enjoy this style, ive been doodling it a lot and its v quick an fun!


----------



## Bunnilla

Omg the chibi looks so much like it .O. Imma download it on the Ipad later 
Phone ran out of space x.x


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Omg the chibi looks so much like it .O. Imma download it on the Ipad later
> Phone ran out of space x.x



its a lot of fun!! ^u^
---
more chibi practice!


----------



## Stepheroo

WOW I WONDER WHO THAT IS HMMMM


----------



## himeki

...anyway


----------



## himeki

wip for samansu


----------



## Stepheroo

I really like how you draw eyes!
They are very pretty and they show expression really well.


----------



## Samansu

himeki said:


> wip for samansu



Ahh! It looks so cute! ^-^ I love it!

Since you are in WIP mode... may I suggest two tiny things? Can you make his hair a bit shorter and his nose a little smaller? Thank you so much! I really love it so far! ^-^


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I really like how you draw eyes!
> They are very pretty and they show expression really well.


thank you!!! <3


Samansu said:


> Ahh! It looks so cute! ^-^ I love it!
> 
> Since you are in WIP mode... may I suggest two tiny things? Can you make his hair a bit shorter and his nose a little smaller? Thank you so much! I really love it so far! ^-^



aaa sure! thats no problem ^^ ill work on it more tomorrow!

--------

help,,, i made a yoi oc....





BIO IN CASE YOU WERE WONDERING
- age 17
- gay
- got a lot of piercings on the gay ear
- skates for team gb
- yes thats the team gb jacket
- P U N S
- takes literally everyone to cheeky nandos
- LADS ON TOUR TO THE GRAND PRIX FINAL
- very english
- its hard to explain


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> - got a lot of piercings *on the gay ear*



I almost choked on my shumai omfg
but I love him and he seems like a total peach.


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I almost choked on my shumai omfg
> but I love him and he seems like a total peach.



LOL SORRY HE PROBABLY GOT THE GAY EAR PIERCED WITH HIS BROS AND THEN THEY WERE LIKE "you kno  thats the gay ear right m8" "yea" "cool

GOOD he is a BOY and I love him and he does a gala skate to smash mouth


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> LOL SORRY HE PROBABLY GOT THE GAY EAR PIERCED WITH HIS BROS AND THEN THEY WERE LIKE "you kno  thats the gay ear right m8" "yea" "cool
> 
> GOOD he is a BOY and I love him and he does a gala skate to smash mouth



SMASH MOUTH FBRGVBRHJGR

HEY Now UR A ROCK STAR, GET YOUR SKATE ON, HEY


----------



## cherriielle

//reads bio
me: kinda sounds like you but a guy
//reads smash mouth
me: YEP P MUCH

hes a cutie tho


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> SMASH MOUTH FBRGVBRHJGR
> 
> HEY Now UR A ROCK STAR, GET YOUR SKATE ON, HEY


THE ICE WE SKATE IS GETTING PRETTY THIN


xCherryskyx said:


> //reads bio
> me: kinda sounds like you but a guy
> //reads smash mouth
> me: YEP P MUCH
> 
> hes a cutie tho



LOOOOOOOL IM SORRY I PROJECT MYSELF ONTO MY CHILDREN A LOT
i love him my boy


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> THE ICE WE SKATE IS GETTING PRETTY THIN



HE WAS LOOKIN' KINDA FLY, THAT ENGLISH GAY GUY
MAKIN' SHAPES AND FIG 8s ON THE ICE RINK

like it literally just keeps going I love this and lowkey wanna make a YOI parody of it now


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> HE WAS LOOKIN' KINDA FLY, THAT ENGLISH GAY GUY
> MAKIN' SHAPES AND FIG 8s ON THE ICE RINK
> 
> like it literally just keeps going I love this and lowkey wanna make a YOI parody of it now



HEY NOW
YOURE SKATER
GET YOUR SKATES ON
GO SKATE
HEY NOW
YOUR A SKATE STAR
GET THE SHOW ON
GET GOLD
AND ALL THAT GLIMERS IS GOLD
ONLY SHOOTING STARS BREAK THE MOULD

tbh tho his free skate is to death of a bachelor ^^ im just,,struggling to come up with a design for his outfit LOL


----------



## himeki

its ya boi


----------



## Stepheroo

AHHHHH THE FE SPRITE IS SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to see what you do with his costume.

I feel like he's a precious bab so he'll look good in almost anythin anyway lmao


----------



## Keitara

awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww these chibis look so cute evhee >w<

and your yoi son reminds me so much of you xD he's super adorable! (like you) :'D


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> AHHHHH THE FE SPRITE IS SO CUTE!!! I can't wait to see what you do with his costume.
> 
> I feel like he's a precious bab so he'll look good in almost anythin anyway lmao


aaa thank you!!! im strugglin tho lmao ///dies


Keitara said:


> awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww these chibis look so cute evhee >w<
> 
> and your yoi son reminds me so much of you xD he's super adorable! (like you) :'D



thank you <3333 im trying 2 find a new style

SORRY I PROJECT OKAYYY also shut up im not


----------



## himeki

guys someone help me i need a song that he could do a short program to thats under 2mins30 in lengh pls help


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> guys someone help me i need a song that he could do a short program to thats under 2mins30 in lengh pls help



Tell It To My Heart lmfaooo
my soul likes to believe that, if there isn't a routine to this already, then there will be one day


----------



## himeki

stepheroo : suggests a normal song
my brain: every time we touch nigtcore
me: //creates outfit thats rlly nice





[thx for letting me use ur base cherry! <3]


----------



## Stepheroo

also a great one thoughhhhh and adore the outfit


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> also a great one thoughhhhh and adore the outfit



LOL thank you! the outfit was fun but i feel bad for any artists that draw him LOL

---

where the dylan nendo @ good smile


----------



## Jeonggwa

WHAT A CUTIE luv the tiny sparkle dots on his blazer!!!
gosh you're improving at the speed of light I'm proud TT TT


----------



## Bunnilla

Oh my gosh that chibi is absolutely adorable >. < His hair is so shiny and fabulous


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> WHAT A CUTIE luv the tiny sparkle dots on his blazer!!!
> gosh you're improving at the speed of light I'm proud TT TT


AAA thank you yonnnn //dies 
cherry is so good at designing outfits,,,,,,its so fun to draw it kills me
THANK U AGAIN AKJSDHKAJSDH,


Bunnilla said:


> Oh my gosh that chibi is absolutely adorable >. < His hair is so shiny and fabulous



AAAA Thank u bun bun!!! his hair was the best part to draw hehe


----------



## himeki

commission for samansu!


----------



## Hyoshido

Good stuff my friendo!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Good stuff my friendo!!



thank u hyobro :')

---
off topic but
dylan has a twiter acc now
https://twitter.com/dylanheartford
its mostly just memes and interactions with my friends but
in case u want 2 follow LMAO


----------



## himeki

dear tbt - stop crashing when i need to Post
dylan + glasses




dylan's phone case


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

gala outfit! base by cherry again yee


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> gala outfit! base by cherry again yee



cutie <3


----------



## himeki

fun fact ive been awake for 33 hours
also bump


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> fun fact ive been awake for 33 hours
> also bump



go to bed, kid
tucks u in (  ु⁎ᴗ_ᴗ⁎)ु.｡oO


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> go to bed, kid
> tucks u in (  ु⁎ᴗ_ᴗ⁎)ु.｡oO


LOL thank u ^^
i actually ended up going to bed after a skype call with cherry bc i felt like i was gonna pass out,,,NOT BEFORE THE ****ING OUTFIT GOT DRAWN AKSJDHAKSJADSD


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> LOL thank u ^^
> i actually ended up going to bed after a skype call with cherry bc i felt like i was gonna pass out,,,NOT BEFORE THE ****ING OUTFIT GOT DRAWN AKSJDHAKSJADSD



I didn't draw anything what r you talking about hahahaha


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> I didn't draw anything what r you talking about hahahaha



pls we all know you did
--
happy valentines day i might not finish my art in time so heres this


----------



## himeki

my e51 marker died, so i reused the sketch as 3 marker challenge - used b23, w7 and bv04


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

b u m p


----------



## himeki

see masterpost!


----------



## Stepheroo

I couldn't understand why it was post 1234 until I was like "lol oh wait, that's like countin' son"
couldn't even figure out that 1234 wasn't just random #s
i try so hard and my brain does it's best but these things always happen


----------



## pinkcotton

I love how it's post 1234. ^_^


----------



## ali.di.magix

Your art is really unique  You have so many different styles, which is so cool since most people stick to one style.

Keep up the good work


----------



## pinkcotton

Yes, the variety of styles is just grand! c:


----------



## Stepheroo

The traditional ones are my favorite because of the way they're colored.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Yeah, the traditional ones are so cute <3 The colours you use together are so beautiful!


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> I couldn't understand why it was post 1234 until I was like "lol oh wait, that's like countin' son"
> couldn't even figure out that 1234 wasn't just random #s
> i try so hard and my brain does it's best but these things always happen


LOL its fine dont worry! i do that sometimes c:


pinkcotton said:


> I love how it's post 1234. ^_^


why


MayorOfMagix said:


> Your art is really unique  You have so many different styles, which is so cool since most people stick to one style.
> 
> Keep up the good work


LOL its called being too lazy to draw in the same style and so my style fluctuates like crazy lmao


pinkcotton said:


> Yes, the variety of styles is just grand! c:


is it because i hate it


Stepheroo said:


> The traditional ones are my favorite because of the way they're colored.


thanks, its a lot easier to colour on traditional


MayorOfMagix said:


> Yeah, the traditional ones are so cute <3 The colours you use together are so beautiful!


haha thanks but i think thats due to the fact i have a limit of colours so

-----

anyway so i got some watercolours yesterday and they're really fun except i only have 8 sheets of paper left (@




[first attempt] was trying to mix a purple, gave up an djust made it pink lol




[second attempt] dylan's wind god girl outfit featuring my sister's gold calligraphy ink that i spilt by his ear


----------



## pinkcotton

I love the soft colors and how they all blend! And nice job shading! <3


----------



## Stepheroo

You and Luxanna are so good at water coloring. Like, I cant even imagine. My only experience water coloring was as a child, those little books where you literally just put a wet brush to paper and it made the colors appear LMFAOOO NOT EVEN REALLY WATER COLOR. i'm trash

AND YAAAAS MORE YOI OC BAB PLS


----------



## ali.di.magix

Both of them are actually so pretty tho omg <3


----------



## issitohbi

Ahhh how funny, I just emailed you and now I've actually found here on Bell Tree!


----------



## Hyoshido

G I V E A W A Y  H Y P E

It's time to spam.


----------



## ali.di.magix

pinkcotton said:


> I love the soft colors and how they all blend! And nice job shading! <3



I second this ^^


----------



## Bunnilla

Those portraits r fabulous like ur son


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> I love the soft colors and how they all blend! And nice job shading! <3


thank you!


Stepheroo said:


> You and Luxanna are so good at water coloring. Like, I cant even imagine. My only experience water coloring was as a child, those little books where you literally just put a wet brush to paper and it made the colors appear LMFAOOO NOT EVEN REALLY WATER COLOR. i'm trash
> AND YAAAAS MORE YOI OC BAB PLS


aaaaaa thanks steph!!! im really new to watercolour haha
AND LOL YOU GUYS WILL NEVER BE FREE FROM THE CURSE KNOWN AS D Y L A N   H E A R T F O R D and his boyfriend of which i am drawing eventually because of the Gay Realisations during last weeks RP LOL



issitohbi said:


> Ahhh how funny, I just emailed you and now I've actually found here on Bell Tree!


aaa hello! sorry for the late reply, but i'm really not interested in doing tbt comissions right now ;; sorry!


MayorOfMagix said:


> I second this ^^


thanks! <3


Bunnilla said:


> Those portraits r fabulous like ur son


AKSJDHAJSH HEY BUNN I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AGES!!! HOW R U FAM
AND THANK U!!!

-----
anyway i found some old art from 2013 today
i want to die













ah yes, my first ocs. i want to die.


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> I love the soft colors and how they all blend! And nice job shading! <3


thank you!


Stepheroo said:


> You and Luxanna are so good at water coloring. Like, I cant even imagine. My only experience water coloring was as a child, those little books where you literally just put a wet brush to paper and it made the colors appear LMFAOOO NOT EVEN REALLY WATER COLOR. i'm trash
> AND YAAAAS MORE YOI OC BAB PLS


aaaaaa thanks steph!!! im really new to watercolour haha
AND LOL YOU GUYS WILL NEVER BE FREE FROM THE CURSE KNOWN AS D Y L A N   H E A R T F O R D and his boyfriend of which i am drawing eventually because of the Gay Realisations during last weeks RP LOL



issitohbi said:


> Ahhh how funny, I just emailed you and now I've actually found here on Bell Tree!


aaa hello! sorry for the late reply, but i'm really not interested in doing tbt comissions right now ;; sorry!


MayorOfMagix said:


> I second this ^^


thanks! <3


Bunnilla said:


> Those portraits r fabulous like ur son


AKSJDHAJSH HEY BUNN I HAVENT SEEN YOU IN AGES!!! HOW R U FAM
AND THANK U!!!

-----
anyway i found some old art from 2013 today
i want to die












ah yes, my first ocs. i want to die.


----------



## Stepheroo

Tfw your subscription notification says himeki posted something and you're excited for possible art to stare at but then you check the thread and nothing is even there ; n;


----------



## pinkcotton

XD, well your art had improved!


----------



## Bunnilla

rip double post omg that meme thou 12/10


----------



## Stepheroo

Stepheroo said:


> Tfw your subscription notification says himeki posted something and you're excited for possible art to stare at but then you check the thread and nothing is even there ; n;



OKAY SO YOUR POST IS SHOWING UP NOW AND I AM CRYING. The "if not for the laws of this land I would have slaughtered you" caption had me snorting like I almost lost it! Did you add that caption recently or did you find it like that as well??? SO FUNNY. But seriously, you've improved so much omg I think you've found you're own style and that probably played a big part of it.

I personally love when artists that produce bamtastic works show their old art because it makes me feel like maybe not all hopenis lost for me.

also show me that yoi oc boyfriend stuff asap my heart yearns for it


----------



## biibii

improvement holy ***


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> Tfw your subscription notification says himeki posted something and you're excited for possible art to stare at but then you check the thread and nothing is even there ; n;


IM SORRY MY THREAD BREAKS ALL THE TIME :')


pinkcotton said:


> XD, well your art had improved!


thank you OTL


Bunnilla said:


> rip double post omg that meme thou 12/10


BLAME THE VICTUURI DISCORD OFF TOPIC LMFAO


Stepheroo said:


> OKAY SO YOUR POST IS SHOWING UP NOW AND I AM CRYING. The "if not for the laws of this land I would have slaughtered you" caption had me snorting like I almost lost it! Did you add that caption recently or did you find it like that as well??? SO FUNNY. But seriously, you've improved so much omg I think you've found you're own style and that probably played a big part of it.
> 
> I personally love when artists that produce bamtastic works show their old art because it makes me feel like maybe not all hopenis lost for me.
> 
> also show me that yoi oc boyfriend stuff asap my heart yearns for it


I MADE THE MEME LAST NIGHT AFTER THE GC SUGGESTED IT

aaaAAA THANK U LOL my art back then was disgusting i want to set fire to that sketchbook &#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;&#55357;&#56613;
my signal is too ****e to scroll thru the whole to chat but &#55357;&#56384; I'll get it later


woozi said:


> improvement holy ***


thank you :')


----------



## issitohbi

YOUR IMPROVEMENT IS AMAZING! I don't see many artists posting "before" work, so this is really inspiring o:


----------



## himeki

issitohbi said:


> YOUR IMPROVEMENT IS AMAZING! I don't see many artists posting "before" work, so this is really inspiring o:



THANK U HAHA! i actually only post it to cringe at it LOL

---
anyways,
i blame yurio and mii.




it's their fault


----------



## pinkcotton

Woah, that looks so perf! ^o^


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> ---



YEEESSSSSSSSSS
THIS IS THE CONTENT IWANNA SEEE AYYYEE


----------



## issitohbi

THOSE EYES ARE PERF I AM FLIPPIN


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> Woah, that looks so perf! ^o^


thank you!


Stepheroo said:


> YEEESSSSSSSSSS
> THIS IS THE CONTENT IWANNA SEEE AYYYEE


THANK YOUUU LOL im so lazy haha /// havent drawn dylan in a while BUT NOW HE HAS A COACH!! WHICH I ALSO HAVENT DRAWN!! but the group is RPing ATM so i might draw later [[insert eyes emoji here]]


issitohbi said:


> THOSE EYES ARE PERF I AM FLIPPIN


THANK U AA

also sorry for slow replies, literally had no motivation

----------------------


anyway, so as my friends would know ive been in a pretty bad headspace lately for varios reasons, so stress relief art and new persona / mascot is a thing


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## Bunnilla

Unicorn art is fabulous


----------



## Tensu

Your art is looking so good!!  Teach me your ways senpai


----------



## himeki

holy **** its been another year


----------



## himeki

me: hey guys i have a giveaway
everyone: YES HI HELLO
me: hey guys i have some art to show
everyone:  read 10:43pm


why do i even bother lol


----------



## himeki

gc howls moving castle au lol


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## Hyoshido

I still appreciate ur art, Evvo!!


----------



## OFFICIALJOHNCENA

dawwwww i love your art evs (?♥ω♥｀)


----------



## himeki

I'M 3 DAYS LATE TO MY OWN 2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY IM A FRAUD!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## charlie_moo_

Wow your art is so gorgeous!


----------



## Kanaa

HAPPY LATE ANNIVERSARY EV

LOOK AT *ALL* THAT _IMPROVEMENT_ 
keep up the lovely work my friend


----------



## pinkcotton

himeki said:


> I'M 3 DAYS LATE TO MY OWN 2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY IM A FRAUD!!!!!!!!!!!!



HOW DARE YOU HIMEKI?! *Gasps*


----------



## Shirohibiki

oh wow!!! you've improved so much, evvie!!! i came by to see what was up around here, and i'm very impressed with how much you've improved  keep up the great work! i'm so proud of you ;v;

- - - Post Merge - - -



himeki said:


> I'M 3 DAYS LATE TO MY OWN 2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY IM A FRAUD!!!!!!!!!!!!



AND CONGRATS ON YOUR 2 YEAR ANNIVERSARY!! YOUR PROGRESS IS AMAZING <3333


----------



## himeki

whoops guess i vanished again :') 


Hyoshido said:


> I still appreciate ur art, Evvo!!


thank u hyoo



OFFICIALJOHNCENA said:


> dawwwww i love your art evs (?♥ω♥｀)


aaaa thank u destiny! 


charlie_moo_ said:


> Wow your art is so gorgeous!


thank you <3


Kanaa said:


> HAPPY LATE ANNIVERSARY EV
> 
> LOOK AT *ALL* THAT _IMPROVEMENT_
> keep up the lovely work my friend


PLEASE I JUST IMPROVE BECAUSE I GO MONTHS WITHOUT DRAWING AND THEN COME BACK LIKE oh



pinkcotton said:


> HOW DARE YOU HIMEKI?! *Gasps*


gosh, how dare i ;a;


Shirohibiki said:


> oh wow!!! you've improved so much, evvie!!! i came by to see what was up around here, and i'm very impressed with how much you've improved  keep up the great work! i'm so proud of you ;v;


aaah welcome back! and thank you so much!  tbh though im being super lazy w/ art lately //dies

anyway i might be streaming later??? its my sisters birthday on wednesday and i havent made her present yet //SCREAMS
oh yeah, i made a new da too! its now http://hiimeki.deviantart.com/ ^^


----------



## himeki

collab with yurio! she sketched and i lined and coloured ^^
i mean technically its a collab with miixanh too but she hasnt coloured it and i didnt want to leave my lineart uncoloured on paper SO
if anyone's wondering, this is nathan! he's yurios oc and is a good friend of dylan's ^^


----------



## Shirohibiki

himeki said:


> aaah welcome back! and thank you so much!  tbh though im being super lazy w/ art lately //dies



thank you!! and, you're quite welcome  love what you've done with your style!! and lmao "lazy with art" is literally my middle name. or my full name, actually


----------



## himeki

Shirohibiki said:


> thank you!! and, you're quite welcome  love what you've done with your style!! and lmao "lazy with art" is literally my middle name. or my full name, actually



aaa thank you again ;u; i feel my style keeps changing too much OTL
and yes, same
when ppl come to commission me they see
my legal name
is "lazy af"


----------



## himeki

birthday present for my sister


----------



## pinkcotton

HIMEKI OH MY GOODNESS! How, HOW did you get the hair so perfect?! Also the hands, they're really well drawn! ^o^


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> HIMEKI OH MY GOODNESS! How, HOW did you get the hair so perfect?! Also the hands, they're really well drawn! ^o^



I DONT KNOW honestly the only way i improve is by messing up and then realising that the messed up version is better then the original LOL

anyway




witch dylan? witch dylan.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> I DONT KNOW honestly the only way i improve is by messing up and then realising that the messed up version is better then the original LOL
> 
> anyway
> 
> 
> 
> 
> witch dylan? witch dylan.



ASDKHAAKSHDBJ DUDE THIS IS SO CUTE
I LOVE


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ASDKHAAKSHDBJ DUDE THIS IS SO CUTE
> I LOVE



tbh i should have made his hat bigger
ANYWAY I MADE A CHIBI REF!




ignore the da watermark i use im too lazy to upload the non watermark version oop


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> ASDKHAAKSHDBJ DUDE THIS IS SO CUTE
> I LOVE



tbh i should have made his hat bigger
ANYWAY I MADE A CHIBI REF!




ignore the da watermark i use im too lazy to upload the non watermark version oop


----------



## Tensu

Your cheebs are so cute omg

And also you draw hands so good!! I can't draw hands for my life lol


----------



## himeki

here's a ****ing wip, babes


----------



## himeki

this totally didnt take 10 hours of suffering, 2 of which were just removing the ****ing jpeg artifacts, noo











Spoiler:  bonus


----------



## himeki

****s sake tbt


----------



## Hyoshido

hot diggity dang, that's swank.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> hot diggity dang, that's swank.



thank u hyobro uwu


----------



## himeki

hey im meant to be worldbuidling but i got bored so i just kinda
drew on the whiteboard


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

yall i found a great sai brush that works like a copic marker




this has restored my faith in the digital art overlord


----------



## himeki

hey i gave him another outfit


----------



## pinkcotton

Okay woooaaaahhh slow down this is just too much talent to take in owo


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> Okay woooaaaahhh slow down this is just too much talent to take in owo



thx thx <3

-----




so i found this and then
yea  h


also! quick mini giveaway 
guess my fave p!atd song for a freebie! you must have posted or liked in the last 3 pages to enter <3


----------



## pinkcotton

HIMEKI!!!! OH MY GOD I'M BEING 100% HONEST RIGHT NOW, MY HEART JUST LIKE...FLUTTERED?! YOU LIKE PANIC AT THE DICO?! OMG MY LIFE IS COMPLETE! <3 <3 <3 <3

Okay let's see here...hmmm...This Is Gospel? (My personal favorite is either LA Devotee or Victorious)


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> HIMEKI!!!! OH MY GOD I'M BEING 100% HONEST RIGHT NOW, MY HEART JUST LIKE...FLUTTERED?! YOU LIKE PANIC AT THE DICO?! OMG MY LIFE IS COMPLETE! <3 <3 <3 <3
> 
> Okay let's see here...hmmm...This Is Gospel? (My personal favorite is either LA Devotee or Victorious)



yea i blame my gf she always adds it to the gc music bot so i started listening to it LOL
also none of those three :') u can keep guessing tho if u want haha! i actually dont like victorious much??? [[i almost ****ing typed that as victuurious what has yoi done to me,,,]]


----------



## pinkcotton

himeki said:


> ~



How can you not like Victorious?  Lol. 

Nine in the Afternoon / Their infamous "I Write Sins not Tragedies"?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, nope, nope, nope, I got it. IS IT GIRLS / GIRLS / BOYS?!


----------



## cherriielle

I'm like 90% sure I know what it is but like am I even allowed to enter lol ?

I mean maybe it's not the obvious one and it's like something obscure,,,maybe I'm overthinking this tho


----------



## pinkcotton

xCherryskyx said:


> I'm like 90% sure I know what it is but like am I even allowed to enter lol ?
> 
> I mean maybe it's not the obvious one and it's like something obscure,,,maybe I'm overthinking this tho



CHERRY DO YOU KNOW THEM TOO OH MY GAWD


----------



## cherriielle

pinkcotton said:


> CHERRY DO YOU KNOW THEM TOO OH MY GAWD



MHMMM I love em


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> How can you not like Victorious?  Lol.
> 
> Nine in the Afternoon / Their infamous "I Write Sins not Tragedies"?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Wait, nope, nope, nope, I got it. IS IT GIRLS / GIRLS / BOYS?!


I mean GGB is a Bop and you can catch me yelling it at 4 am but it's not my fave ��

- - - Post Merge - - -



xCherryskyx said:


> I'm like 90% sure I know what it is but like am I even allowed to enter lol ?
> 
> I mean maybe it's not the obvious one and it's like something obscure,,,maybe I'm overthinking this tho



yea u can fam ��


----------



## pinkcotton

Shoot, I was close. Uh Miss Jackson or Don't Threaten Me With a Good Time?

I'm just rambling at this point, aren't I?


----------



## cherriielle

Death of a bachelor? >.>


----------



## pinkcotton

xCherryskyx said:


> Death of a bachelor? >.>



DO I LOOK LONELY? I SEE THE SHADOWS ON MY FACE, PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME, I DON'T LOOK THE SAAMMMEEE

(God I'm reeaaallly sorry...I'm just super hyped. )


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> Shoot, I was close. Uh Miss Jackson or Don't Threaten Me With a Good Time?
> 
> I'm just rambling at this point, aren't I?


Literally I can't hear Miss Jackson without thinking of a teacher I had many years ago with the same name so no lol
also idk what the other one is



xCherryskyx said:


> Death of a bachelor? >.>


I thought u were gonna say the other one LOL doab isn't actually my all time fave!!


pinkcotton said:


> DO I LOOK LONELY? I SEE THE SHADOWS ON MY FACE, PEOPLE HAVE TOLD ME, I DON'T LOOK THE SAAMMMEEE
> 
> (God I'm reeaaallly sorry...I'm just super hyped. )


dylan yelling in the background: MAYBE I LOST WEIGHTT IM PLAYING HOOKEY WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST PULL MY HEART OUT MY CHEST SO THAT YOU CAN SEE IT TOO


----------



## cherriielle

Uhhhhh oh god, Vegas lights or Collar Full?


----------



## pinkcotton

himeki said:


> dylan yelling in the background: MAYBE I LOST WEIGHTT IM PLAYING HOOKEY WITH THE BEST OF THE BEST PULL MY HEART OUT MY CHEST SO THAT YOU CAN SEE IT TOO



I'M WALKING THE LONG ROAD...WATCHING THE SKY FALL....THE LACE IN YOUR DRESS TANGLES MY NECK...HOW DO I LIIIIVVVVEEE???

*THE DEATH OF A BACHELORRRR*

Okay before we get infracted for post quality..lol, um Nicotine / Vegas Lights?


----------



## pinkcotton

Golden days or Hallelujah?


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Uhhhhh oh god, Vegas lights or Collar Full?


Yep!! Both of those are my faves 


pinkcotton said:


> I'M WALKING THE LONG ROAD...WATCHING THE SKY FALL....THE LACE IN YOUR DRESS TANGLES MY NECK...HOW DO I LIIIIVVVVEEE???
> 
> *THE DEATH OF A BACHELORRRR*
> 
> Okay before we get infracted for post quality..lol, um Nicotine / Vegas Lights?





pinkcotton said:


> Golden days or Hallelujah?



cherry got it before you OTL sorry!!



sorry for slow replies lol i fell asleep it was around 6:30 am my time LOl


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> Yep!! Both of those are my faves
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cherry got it before you OTL sorry!!
> 
> 
> 
> sorry for slow replies lol i fell asleep it was around 6:30 am my time LOl



Wow we have like,, exactly the same taste lol. Collar Full is like tied for first for me.


----------



## pinkcotton

himeki said:


> cherry got it before you OTL sorry!!



But she edited her post rip


----------



## cherriielle

pinkcotton said:


> But she edited her post rip



its cause it was late and i accidentally wrote full collar and realized it at 1 am lol


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> Wow we have like,, exactly the same taste lol. Collar Full is like tied for first for me.


y e e its a goode song


pinkcotton said:


> But she edited her post rip





xCherryskyx said:


> its cause it was late and i accidentally wrote full collar and realized it at 1 am lol


yea ya i actually saw before i went to sleep but i was too ****in dead to reply - also vegas lights was the actual answer and she had that OTL dw tho, i'll be having another giveaway soon! plus i have my long running one LOL


----------



## himeki

ngl i still dont understand ??? how can the lineart be This Crisp™


----------



## HungryForCereal

are u still selling your art for tbt?


----------



## himeki

Spear said:


> are u still selling your art for tbt?



uhh kinda? it just very much depends on offer + character + style requested haha
if ur interested feel free to offer!


----------



## HungryForCereal

himeki said:


> uhh kinda? it just very much depends on offer + character + style requested haha
> if ur interested feel free to offer!



ahh ok. good to know. by offer u mean how much im willing to pay? what styles do u have also?

- - - Post Merge - - -

i actually have 3 characters that need be drawn and i want them all together in one drawing.


----------



## himeki

Spear said:


> ahh ok. good to know. by offer u mean how much im willing to pay? what styles do u have also?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> i actually have 3 characters that need be drawn and i want them all together in one drawing.



aa 3 characters in one drawing is super hard for me OTL i can try tho depending on offer haha ^^;;
and uu basically any style ive drawn in before? just link the pic and be like "this style" haha ;;


----------



## PeeBraiin

ayyy ev, do you do furry/anthro?


----------



## himeki

Universaljellyfish said:


> ayyy ev, do you do furry/anthro?



depends how furry
like, show me a ref ? ? ?


----------



## himeki

even in a time of joy, he still can't smile.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> even in a time of joy, he still can't smile.



//why is such a good boy so sad//

Also your profiles are getting so much better!!


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> //why is such a good boy so sad//
> 
> Also your profiles are getting so much better!!



bc he wasn't suffering enough and u kno i make my children suffer uwu

also thts because the last time i drew a profile was november 2015 LMFAO


----------



## himeki

normal people vent art: crying! tears! angst!
me: what if dylan was the onceler


----------



## himeki

I BLAME RACHEL FOR THIS 





she did the original sketch!! her tumblr is @puffinplisetsky go follow her ayy


----------



## himeki

by the way if anyone is wondering i dont actually usually post my stuff here anymore since literally whats the ****ing point?? so if anyone needs me im much more active on twitter(@himechit) or tumblr(@himeki)


----------



## A r i a n e

himeki said:


> by the way if anyone is wondering i dont actually usually post my stuff here anymore since literally whats the ****ing point?? so if anyone needs me im much more active on twitter(@himechit) or tumblr(@himeki)



I don't want to rush you, but do you have an update on my pieces (for the roses)? 
I'll definitely check out your other sites if you don't post much here anymore  ♥


----------



## himeki

A r i a n e said:


> I don't want to rush you, but do you have an update on my pieces (for the roses)?
> I'll definitely check out your other sites if you don't post much here anymore  ♥



yeahhh i tried starting a couple of times but i just got hit by The Art Block everytime so i have like...3 rough sketches but all of them look like **** so yeah i dont have anything yet :') i usually have a 1 month policy tho!! you have all rights to bash me if i take over a month haha

also i still will probably post art? but honestly 2 notes on tumblr is better then getting mostly ignored ;; doesnt really do a lot for my mental health lol...


----------



## A r i a n e

himeki said:


> yeahhh i tried starting a couple of times but i just got hit by The Art Block everytime so i have like...3 rough sketches but all of them look like **** so yeah i dont have anything yet :') i usually have a 1 month policy tho!! you have all rights to bash me if i take over a month haha
> 
> also i still will probably post art? but honestly 2 notes on tumblr is better then getting mostly ignored ;; doesnt really do a lot for my mental health lol...



it's okay! I will definitely not bash you, lol. I understand art block and I'll wait as long as you need ^^

you're not being ignored, the forums just aren't as active as they used to be, sadly.


----------



## himeki

A r i a n e said:


> it's okay! I will definitely not bash you, lol. I understand art block and I'll wait as long as you need ^^
> 
> you're not being ignored, the forums just aren't as active as they used to be, sadly.



cbhdhddhd i didnt mean it like that, it was just ppl have bashed me before and now i got that p a r a n o i a
and yeah i kno but its the a n x i e t y


----------



## A r i a n e

himeki said:


> cbhdhddhd i didnt mean it like that, it was just ppl have bashed me before and now i got that p a r a n o i a
> and yeah i kno but its the a n x i e t y



lool no I know, I get it - anxiety is a big friend of mine too (well not a friend but you get it lmao)
anyway your art is awesome and you should be super proud of it!!


----------



## himeki

A r i a n e said:


> lool no I know, I get it - anxiety is a big friend of mine too (well not a friend but you get it lmao)
> anyway your art is awesome and you should be super proud of it!!



thank you,,, orz

anyway i managed to draw smth??? but i Struggled




i didnt draw ixion w/ his trident bc hes a ****ing dumbass and lost it uwu


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thank you,,, orz
> 
> anyway i managed to draw smth??? but i Struggled
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i didnt draw ixion w/ his trident bc hes a ****ing dumbass and lost it uwu



GUUURL YOUR LINELESS IS


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> GUUURL YOUR LINELESS IS &#55357;&#56396;



AYY THANKS THO THIS WAS LITERALLY MY FIRST ATTEMPT LMFAO


----------



## A r i a n e

Happy birthday! ^^


----------



## himeki

A r i a n e said:


> Happy birthday! ^^



thank you ^^


----------



## derezzed

YO EV just dropping by after what feels like a really long time to say your art is fabulous and I'm still in awe of it! 
So no matter what happens to your updating schedule here, I'll pretty much always be keeping an eye on your stuff ;-]
tbh it is the best choice to focus on tumblr/instagram because while the tbt museum comm is great overall unfortunately no feedback is common, which probably absolutely sucks for you
anyways, hope you had a good birthday and I'm sure you'll continue to impress with your work c:


----------



## himeki

derezzed said:


> YO EV just dropping by after what feels like a really long time to say your art is fabulous and I'm still in awe of it!
> So no matter what happens to your updating schedule here, I'll pretty much always be keeping an eye on your stuff ;-]
> tbh it is the best choice to focus on tumblr/instagram because while the tbt museum comm is great overall unfortunately no feedback is common, which probably absolutely sucks for you
> anyways, hope you had a good birthday and I'm sure you'll continue to impress with your work c:



aaah thank you!! my motivation is fading away ORZ

----


also i tried to draw my friends god forsaken furry ho tinh nob




d, please stop eating all the rosoideaean ministers. dylan doesnt want to rule, and nor does arian. stop that.


----------



## himeki

offsite art trade ^^


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> offsite art trade ^^



EV THIS IS BEAUTIFUL WHAT EVEN


----------



## Nele

Those are really amazing!^^ 
~following this thread~


----------



## himeki

Nele said:


> Those are really amazing!^^
> ~following this thread~



thank you for your suppport!


----------



## himeki

oh ****! its taako adventure zone!
[uncensored ver is on my social medias lol]


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> oh ****! its taako adventure zone!
> [uncensored ver is on my social medias lol]



been a while!
oooo the hair looks so fluffy
and your shading is quite good!?!? it's not pillow shading or burn&dodge eye cancer


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> been a while!
> oooo the hair looks so fluffy
> and your shading is quite good!?!? it's not pillow shading or burn&dodge eye cancer



hey yon!
thank you!! ive been working to try and get my shading to be better OTL admittedly this was very lazy shading, it was meant to just be a small doodle bc me and my friends were talking about taako :')


----------



## himeki

i actually coloured it traditionally //dabs


----------



## starlite

god your art is so cuuuuuuute


----------



## himeki

starlite said:


> god your art is so cuuuuuuute



thank you!!


----------



## Nele

himeki said:


> i actually coloured it traditionally //dabs



Wow!! So beautifull^^


----------



## himeki

Nele said:


> Wow!! So beautifull^^



thank you !


----------



## Bunnilla

Evs how ya been lol 
Your art is as nice as ever, the style is so unique  ♡


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Evs how ya been lol
> Your art is as nice as ever, the style is so unique  ♡



hey bunni! how u doin?
im just hitting that DIE right now bc of smth that just happened  im going back to my hardcore lurking bye lads!


----------



## himeki

ayo listen my gf got me to listen to be more chill and honestly? i ****ing love micheal
hence this style experiment dood


----------



## himeki

bump ;;


----------



## pinkcotton

Loving the rainbow in the back! Perfect for pride month. ♡♡ I love the white outline you did! Also how it's sketchy...but not. I make zero sense but the point is I really like your art piece! Lol.


----------



## Hyoshido

my friendo keeps improving holy heck!!


----------



## himeki

pinkcotton said:


> Loving the rainbow in the back! Perfect for pride month. ♡♡ I love the white outline you did! Also how it's sketchy...but not. I make zero sense but the point is I really like your art piece! Lol.


uwu #forthepatch


Hyoshido said:


> my friendo keeps improving holy heck!!


thx!!!


also..




he's heere and hes queer


----------



## Squidward

You've improved so much! :^)


----------



## himeki

Squidward said:


> You've improved so much! :^)



tysm!!!


-----

also lads...ive been Writing again (for be more chill, that ****ing musical has taken my whole life) so should i post it here owo


----------



## himeki

snzzz


----------



## Jeonggwa

hooooo boy your traditional coloring is so good man
your flower crowns are the nicest!


----------



## A r i a n e

♥(...)♥♥♥ so stunning ;_;


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> hooooo boy your traditional coloring is so good man
> your flower crowns are the nicest!


hhh thank you yon!! i mess up my shading a lot tho ;;;


A r i a n e said:


> ♥(...)♥♥♥ so stunning ;_;



glad u like it!


----------



## himeki

this is a heinous night


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

i've always admired your art tbh. every time i look at the museum shop i run across your stuff and just go 'damn i wish i had enough tbt for them to draw all my ocs'.
but, considering i have 130, that's literally never going to happen, lmao. so i'll just stalk your art instead.

10/10 would compliment again


----------



## himeki

he's heere


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> i've always admired your art tbh. every time i look at the museum shop i run across your stuff and just go 'damn i wish i had enough tbt for them to draw all my ocs'.
> but, considering i have 130, that's literally never going to happen, lmao. so i'll just stalk your art instead.
> 
> 10/10 would compliment again



aaah thank you so much!! i dont actually like taking tbt very often but i think i will soon so!!


----------



## ali.di.magix

himeki said:


> snzzz



I really love this ;-;
like _really_ love it <3 the shading is really spot on in the hair, it's so cool. i love the facial expression too :3 Looking back at your original post, you've improved a lot!


----------



## himeki

MayorOfMagix said:


> I really love this ;-;
> like _really_ love it <3 the shading is really spot on in the hair, it's so cool. i love the facial expression too :3 Looking back at your original post, you've improved a lot!



thank you so much!!!


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## BeanScribbles

There wasn't any room in your pms so I'm here
I finished your drawing but before I can send it could you send the tbt?


----------



## himeki

BeanScribbles said:


> There wasn't any room in your pms so I'm here
> I finished your drawing but before I can send it could you send the tbt?



aah i thought i cleared a ton? oh well, ive just sent it! !!


----------



## BeanScribbles

himeki said:


> aah i thought i cleared a ton? oh well, ive just sent it! !!



Pictures are in thread (о?∀`о)


----------



## himeki

okay!! just some updates since i havent posted here for a white owo

 im doing artfight this year! im team moon c: http://artfight.net/~himeki
 i'm busy with exams until the end of this week, then i have a week before im zipping off to the beach for 2 weeks :') so my shop may not open for a while!! you can still post on here if youre interested in commissioning me haha
im really in the need of rlc commissions right now since im trying to get my hair dyed next week and i dont want it dying :') so please post on here if you are interested in rlc comming me!! they take priority over any others 
 ANYONE ELSE LISTEN TO TAZ? IM TRYING TO BINGE IT BEFORE IT ENDS AND IM ON CRYSTAL KINGDOM AND HHHH I LOVE THE DIRECTOR SO MUCH.....I NEED TO DRAW MY ****ING WIFE?
anyway that was it for hime update!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay!! just some updates since i havent posted here for a white owo

 im doing artfight this year! im team moon c: http://artfight.net/~himeki
 i'm busy with exams until the end of this week, then i have a week before im zipping off to the beach for 2 weeks :') so my shop may not open for a while!! you can still post on here if youre interested in commissioning me haha
im really in the need of rlc commissions right now since im trying to get my hair dyed next week and i dont want it dying :') so please post on here if you are interested in rlc comming me!! they take priority over any others 
 ANYONE ELSE LISTEN TO TAZ? IM TRYING TO BINGE IT BEFORE IT ENDS AND IM ON CRYSTAL KINGDOM AND HHHH I LOVE THE DIRECTOR SO MUCH.....I NEED TO DRAW MY ****ING WIFE?
anyway that was it for hime update!!!


----------



## cas cas

Your are is so pretty! I want to try and win the free drawing now


----------



## himeki

cas cas said:


> Your are is so pretty! I want to try and win the free drawing now



oh yeah thats still on too but nobody really cares abt my art anyway s o 
but thanks owo


----------



## Hyoshido

himeki said:


> nobody really cares abt my art anyway s o


You wanna go m8??!

I love your hecking stuff.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Hyoshido said:


> You wanna go m8??!
> 
> I love your hecking stuff.



I agree, don't hecking say that!


----------



## Princess Mipha

I care about your art. So may I get some free one? :^)
Also: You said you could need some rlc.. how much where you thinking for a simple avatar?
Because I am searching someone who could draw *this* for me in a good version
and I really like your style :b


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> You wanna go m8??!
> 
> I love your hecking stuff.


fight me lol it feels like nobody gives a **** and aye you can say "well dont you enjoy drawing?" but if u made a cake and noody ate it u would get upset so


MayorOfMagix said:


> I agree, don't hecking say that!





Zaari said:


> I care about your art. _*So may I get some free one? :^)*_
> Also: You said you could need some rlc.. how much where you thinking for a simple avatar?
> Because I am searching someone who could draw *this* for me in a good version
> and I really like your style :b


are you refering to the ongoing giveaway or just asking for free art ://
also depends what u would want as a simple avatar lol - like what style do u want


----------



## Princess Mipha

Ahh, that was more as a "joke" meant. Like.. that I really like your art and that I would be happy if I could win the giveaway aka free art. :b

Mhh.. it should be in ..idk how that style is called. Anime? Well, that it would look kind of like this (with Cappy on the shoulder or head.. and brown, long, slightly waved hair.. + black glasses and dark brown eyes.. _yes, I that picture is from ThatOneMarshalFangirl.. xD_)
Is that clear enough or I need to make like a example? :s


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Ahh, that was more as a "joke" meant. Like.. that I really like your art and that I would be happy if I could win the giveaway aka free art. :b
> 
> Mhh.. it should be in ..idk how that style is called. Anime? Well, that it would look kind of like this (with Cappy on the shoulder or head.. and brown, long, slightly waved hair.. + black glasses and dark brown eyes.. _yes, I that picture is from ThatOneMarshalFangirl.. xD_)
> Is that clear enough or I need to make like a example? :s



YEAH cause that seemed super rude lol u gotta post if u wanna win lol
 uhh okay a couple of things with that
1) im not gonna do a style like that- that was drawn by an ex-friend who i really dont want to think about anymore
2) like, what style of mine do you want? do you want it traditional? digital? doodle style? i gotta know these things man


----------



## Princess Mipha

himeki said:


> YEAH cause that seemed super rude lol u gotta post if u wanna win lol
> uhh okay a couple of things with that
> 1) im not gonna do a style like that- that was drawn by an ex-friend who i really dont want to think about anymore
> 2) like, what style of mine do you want? do you want it traditional? digital? doodle style? i gotta know these things man



Okay, let's make a list to make it easier..
- Digital
- Girl with brown, wavy long hair
- Darkbrown eyes
- Black glasses
- Cappy on the shoulder OR hair, however it works better for you
- *This* style _(so I'm guessing from your examples this would be the closest)_
- For the Shirt.. it should just be a simple shirt that is pastel turquoise


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Okay, let's make a list to make it easier..
> - Digital
> - Girl with brown, wavy long hair
> - Darkbrown eyes
> - Black glasses
> - Cappy on the shoulder OR hair, however it works better for you
> - *This* style _(so I'm guessing from your examples this would be the closest)_
> - For the Shirt.. it should just be a simple shirt that is pastel turquoise


okay yeah thats gonna be hard since i havent drawn in that style since october lol...do u have any others or do you really want it to be anime anime kawaii desu xD because i dont really draw like that anymore


----------



## kelpy

wowz
you've improved a lot since I last looked, congrats lol
•w• have a pleasant day heh


----------



## Princess Mipha

himeki said:


> okay yeah thats gonna be hard since i havent drawn in that style since october lol...do u have any others or do you really want it to be anime anime kawaii desu xD because i dont really draw like that anymore



Nice name for that style xD
Well, which style do you still draw? I am fine with basically anything, as long as it looks clean and smooth


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Nice name for that style xD
> Well, which style do you still draw? I am fine with basically anything, as long as it looks clean and smooth



just flip thru my last couple of pages / my social media and ull find it 2

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lythelys said:


> wowz
> you've improved a lot since I last looked, congrats lol
> •w• have a pleasant day heh



oh it took me a while to find out who u were bc of the name change :') thank u!


----------



## Hyoshido

himeki said:


> fight me lol it feels like nobody gives a **** and aye you can say "well dont you enjoy drawing?" but if u made a cake and noody ate it u would get upset so


I'm behind Tesco, where u at??

And yeh I getcha, it's a sucky feeling, but I'm pretty sure the folks here appreciate seeing your work!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> I'm behind Tesco, where u at??
> 
> And yeh I getcha, it's a sucky feeling, but I'm pretty sure the folks here appreciate seeing your work!!



poundland carpark mate, square up


----------



## himeki

also this isnt art but please go listen to taz. i love the boys.


----------



## Hyoshido

himeki said:


> poundland carpark mate, square up


Heck me, I've been at Tesco for days waiting to get the fight on.


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> Heck me, I've been at Tesco for days waiting to get the fight on.



sorry i get home delivery groceries mate


----------



## Kazelle

hi, can i just say i really like the way you draw noses lmao


----------



## himeki

Kazelle said:


> hi, can i just say i really like the way you draw noses lmao



aaah thank you!! i think i improved on noses a lot lmfao


----------



## himeki

hey friendly reminder that kravitz is ****ing gay and i love him





please come back 11th hour is boring af


----------



## Keitara

Kazelle said:


> hi, can i just say i really like the way you draw noses lmao



IKR??? IMMA GET MY DAILY DOSIS OF EVVIE'S NOSES!! (pun intended)


GURL WHADDYA MEAN BY NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR ART I'M CARING 1000000000% HYO IS CARING 1000% (not as much as me ofc ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)) AND LOTS MORE!! I LOVE TO SEE YOU GROWING AND IT MAKES ME SO PROUD????? I KNOW I'M NOT YOUR MUM OR ANYTHING BUT???? I'M ??SO?? PROUD????? I LOVE HOW YOU FOUND YOUR STYLE AND HOW IT DEVELOPED SO BEAUTIFULLY, AND ESPECIALLY HOW YOU DRAW TRADITIONALLY HECK IM EVEN JEALOUS OF IT O K!!  YOUR GALLERY IS HUGE WITH 118 PAGES AND WHENEVER I GO IN HERE I SEE RANDOM PEOPLE I'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE LIKE E.G. KAZELLE PRAISING YOU! THAT IS A HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT AND LOTS OF PEOPLE APPRECIATE YOUR ART AND LOVE TO SEE YOUR IMPROVEMENT!! WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY IS (SORRY IM EMOTIONAL) Youre getting a lot of love Evvieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! You need to acknowledge yourself in order to properly embrace the love you receive from others! I know acknowledging yourself is hard but thats why we are all here to support you!! :')) MAN I JUST LOVE YOU OK WHEN YOU LOOK SO DOWN MY MIND GOES BLANK AND WRITES KITSCHY STUFF BECAUSE IM HOPELESS IM SORRY


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> IKR??? IMMA GET MY DAILY DOSIS OF EVVIE'S NOSES!! (pun intended)
> 
> 
> GURL WHADDYA MEAN BY NOBODY CARES ABOUT YOUR ART I'M CARING 1000000000% HYO IS CARING 1000% (not as much as me ofc ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)) AND LOTS MORE!! I LOVE TO SEE YOU GROWING AND IT MAKES ME SO PROUD????? I KNOW I'M NOT YOUR MUM OR ANYTHING BUT???? I'M ??SO?? PROUD????? I LOVE HOW YOU FOUND YOUR STYLE AND HOW IT DEVELOPED SO BEAUTIFULLY, AND ESPECIALLY HOW YOU DRAW TRADITIONALLY HECK IM EVEN JEALOUS OF IT O K!!  YOUR GALLERY IS HUGE WITH 118 PAGES AND WHENEVER I GO IN HERE I SEE RANDOM PEOPLE I'VE NEVER SEEN BEFORE LIKE E.G. KAZELLE PRAISING YOU! THAT IS A HUGE ACCOMPLISHMENT AND LOTS OF PEOPLE APPRECIATE YOUR ART AND LOVE TO SEE YOUR IMPROVEMENT!! WHAT IM TRYING TO SAY IS (SORRY IM EMOTIONAL) Youre getting a lot of love Evvieeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee! You need to acknowledge yourself in order to properly embrace the love you receive from others! I know acknowledging yourself is hard but thats why we are all here to support you!! :')) MAN I JUST LOVE YOU OK WHEN YOU LOOK SO DOWN MY MIND GOES BLANK AND WRITES KITSCHY STUFF BECAUSE IM HOPELESS IM SORRY



wwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwrwo that was a wall of text hfhfhh but thank u kei 

anyway expect possible taakitz in a few days [[OR THE ONE ****POST I JOKED ABOUT W/ EVARDS ****ING BLACK TENTACLES...CURSED SPELL]] because im addicted to taz and a family can be the grim reaper, a gay wizard and a small boy detective


----------



## himeki

bump bc im really happy with that kravitz


----------



## twins

1234 is getting closer and closer [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]

I also enjoy drawing gay magicians, what a coinkidink.

(btw i just found your art thread for the first time, and i love it wowee)


----------



## Bunnilla

1234 is getting closer and closer and closer [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅
I forgot the last time I was here but dang Evs you have improved so much // proud :')


----------



## himeki

twins said:


> 1234 is getting closer and closer [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅]
> 
> I also enjoy drawing gay magicians, what a coinkidink.
> 
> (btw i just found your art thread for the first time, and i love it wowee)





Bunnilla said:


> 1234 is getting closer and closer and closer [̲̅$̲̅(̲̅ ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?̲̅)̲̅$̲̅
> I forgot the last time I was here but dang Evs you have improved so much // proud :')



its been going super slowly tho since nobody ever comments l o l

but thanks yall  

SIDENOTE: I LISTENED TO TAZ EP 50....WOWOWOWOWOW THAT WAS GOOD I WANNA DRAW MAGNUS AND THE VOIDFISH AND TAAKO AND KRAVITZ HFHFHFHHFHFHFHF SO MUCH GOOD CONTENT
i swear im the only person on this hellforum that listenes to taz


----------



## quark

"SIDENOTE: I LISTENED TO TAZ EP 50....WOWOWOWOWOW THAT WAS GOOD I WANNA DRAW MAGNUS AND THE VOIDFISH AND TAAKO AND KRAVITZ HFHFHFHHFHFHFHF SO MUCH GOOD CONTENT
i swear im the only person on this hellforum that listenes to taz"

NOPE
WELL
I KNOW WHAT IT IS, AND I LISTENED TO IT, AND THE FIRST EPISODE CONFUSED ME
BUT I L O V E POLYGON OMFGHDSKJHASD

ALSO I RLY LIKE UR ART!!!


----------



## himeki

quark said:


> "SIDENOTE: I LISTENED TO TAZ EP 50....WOWOWOWOWOW THAT WAS GOOD I WANNA DRAW MAGNUS AND THE VOIDFISH AND TAAKO AND KRAVITZ HFHFHFHHFHFHFHF SO MUCH GOOD CONTENT
> i swear im the only person on this hellforum that listenes to taz"
> 
> NOPE
> WELL
> I KNOW WHAT IT IS, AND I LISTENED TO IT, AND THE FIRST EPISODE CONFUSED ME
> BUT I L O V E POLYGON OMFGHDSKJHASD
> 
> ALSO I RLY LIKE UR ART!!!



OH SWEET R U UP TO DATE WITH IT??? I FINISHED SUFFERING GAME IN LITERALLY ONE DAY BUT LIKE....THAT ****ED ME UP AO BAD,,,, I wanna draw the arms outstretched scene but I SUCK


----------



## Mimi Cheems

You've improved so much, Ev! From the first time we started talking, to now- you've... REALLY improved! Your art looks beautiful! *wipes away tears* 

It's great! Like- that's all I can say- it's just-- gorgeous *^*


----------



## himeki

Skywalker said:


> You've improved so much, Ev! From the first time we started talking, to now- you've... REALLY improved! Your art looks beautiful! *wipes away tears*
> 
> It's great! Like- that's all I can say- it's just-- gorgeous *^*



im sorry but i'm pretty sure i've never spoken to you?? thanks but who r u


----------



## himeki

anyway heres a taako sketch from class owo





i drew this thinking bout what he said to kravitz in ep 50 owo


----------



## Princess Mipha

Hi,

sorry for not responding anymore for the request I asked you to do.. I totally forgot and got one from someone else now q.q
Whenever I need a new avatar I will ask you tho & nice picture! when I was drawing in class it was only things like *that* and they took me like 2 weeks xD


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Hi,
> 
> sorry for not responding anymore for the request I asked you to do.. I totally forgot and got one from someone else now q.q
> Whenever I need a new avatar I will ask you tho & nice picture! when I was drawing in class it was only things like *that* and they took me like 2 weeks xD



oh npnp dont worry about it!! im just gonna be super extra careful with my hair OTL
and that looks really cool! i like the way u used the squares of the math paper  honestly i just bring my notebook to school and sketch in that, but the last 3 pages has just been taz :')
*
ALSO FRIENDLY REMINDER FOR EVEYRONE TO GO LISTEN TO THE ADVENTURE ZONE I STARTED THE STOLEN CENTURY ARC AND I NEVER THOUGHT I WOULD BE CRYING ABOUT BARRY BLUEJEANS B U T    I    A M *


----------



## Princess Mipha

Speaking of hair, I will get mine colored tomorrow (but for once in a natural color, I used to only have unnatural ones for the last ~6 years xD).. so scared, especially since it's in France where I live and I am not really good in french yet, so explaining will be a pain 
I hope your hair will be fine <:
And thank you! I used to only "draw" like that, but nowadays I am too lazy to color out so many squares xD
Wait.. Taz? Do you mean that looney tunes character or someone else?.. must be someone else, since you said somewhere you listen to him.. but I can only find the looney tunes character when I search for it


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Speaking of hair, I will get mine colored tomorrow (but for once in a natural color, I used to only have unnatural ones for the last ~6 years xD).. so scared, especially since it's in France where I live and I am not really good in french yet, so explaining will be a pain
> I hope your hair will be fine <:
> And thank you! I used to only "draw" like that, but nowadays I am too lazy to color out so many squares xD
> Wait.. Taz? Do you mean that looney tunes character or someone else?.. must be someone else, since you said somewhere you listen to him.. but I can only find the looney tunes character when I search for it



ive wanted pastel purple hair for ages but my school bans it ;; BUT IM IN YEAR 11 NEXT YEAR SO **** EM LOL HOPEFULLY IT WILL FADE ENOUGH IN 6 WEEKS //DIES
aahhh that sounds hell :') i hope it will be fine, im just really worried bc im going to the beach the next day and will be swimming a lot //cries
OOH thats relateable, i used to do pixel art but its just too time consuming //cries
FHFHFHF I MEAN TAZ AS IN *T*HE *A*DVENTURE* Z*ONE LMFAOOOO its a podcast and its just...really good my dude


----------



## Princess Mipha

Oh, such an awesome color! I always wanted pastel blue hair, but my boyfriend says he wouldn't like it, so oh well.. :b
Your school bans it?! wtf, I've never heard anything like that before and I was in one of those awful christian girlschools xD
Ahh, I see.. I learned that cold water doesn't make the color fade away that fast as warm water.. so it shouldn't be that bad! 
Oh.. lol.. I guess I was quite wrong with my Taz xDD
I'm gonna check that out!


----------



## Princess Mipha

Doublepost >o<


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Oh, such an awesome color! I always wanted pastel blue hair, but my boyfriend says he wouldn't like it, so oh well.. :b
> Your school bans it?! wtf, I've never heard anything like that before and I was in one of those awful christian girlschools xD
> Ahh, I see.. I learned that cold water doesn't make the color fade away that fast as warm water.. so it shouldn't be that bad!
> Oh.. lol.. I guess I was quite wrong with my Taz xDD
> I'm gonna check that out!


dhdhjdhdjhdjh your boyfriend shouldnt dictate ur ****en hair colour if you want pastel blue get yo self pastel blue its not his body its urs lol
my partner 100% supports purple hime uwu
yeaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaah its a ****ty school lol //dabs i only have 1 year to go and im free tho
YEAHHHHH ITS PAINFUL SHOWERING COLD BUT MY ****ING SHOWER AUTOMATICALLY WARMS UP AND I CANT COOL IT DOWN //DIES
no **** hfhfhfhfh but yeah its good!!! kinda lowkey nsfw humor but its nothing more than what i make //dabs


----------



## Mimi Cheems

himeki said:


> im sorry but i'm pretty sure i've never spoken to you?? thanks but who r u



 o h
you don't remember me- 
but i was a part of the stream memes (we were so edgy *cringe*) 

but then we all fell apart and then i said some pretty mean stuff and heck we blocked each other- 

but your art still looks beautiful!! >v<


----------



## himeki

broken thread fucc

- - - Post Merge - - -



Skywalker said:


> o h
> you don't remember me-
> but i was a part of the stream memes (we were so edgy *cringe*)
> 
> but then we all fell apart and then i said some pretty mean stuff and heck we blocked each other-
> 
> but your art still looks beautiful!! >v<



sorry i honestly dont remember you ? but if you said mean **** to me and i *blocked* you then why r u interacting w/ me ?? like if we both blocked eachother then id assume neither of us want to see eachother lol


----------



## Hyoshido

You always manage to amaze me with your newer works.

GJ you hecko!!


----------



## himeki

Hyoshido said:


> You always manage to amaze me with your newer works.
> 
> GJ you hecko!!



my newer works are just sketches because they resonate with my soul as i am unable to complete anythin to a high quality in life


----------



## himeki

EP 67 HIT ME LIKE A ****ING BRICK LADS


----------



## himeki

hime actually draws something other than a fullbody? what is this


Spoiler: spoilers for the adventure zone stolen century arc and story and song arcs








LUP!!!! MY WIFE!!!!




"YOU'RE DATING THE GRIM REAPER?!" killed me. thanks griffin




10
9
8
7


----------



## Kazelle

heck
ur art is gr8 
hot 10/10


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

*Reads first and last page of thread, is sorta scared from all the censored words and talk of blocking people and thinking someone is mad*


----------



## himeki

Kazelle said:


> heck
> ur art is gr8
> hot 10/10


thank u!!!


Issi said:


> *Reads first and last page of thread, is sorta scared from all the censored words and talk of blocking people and thinking someone is mad*



hhhh sorry it's just they said since we were friends?? it was really weird to me and then they mentioned we blocked each other ?? so if u blocked someone why would u still talk to them ??


----------



## twins

himeki said:


> anyway heres a taako sketch from class owo
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i drew this thinking bout what he said to kravitz in ep 50 owo




I love everything about this! The nose is satisfying somehow, hehe


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> hhhh sorry it's just they said since we were friends?? it was really weird to me and then they mentioned we blocked each other ?? so if u blocked someone why would u still talk to them ??



Oh I get it now lol XD this is what I get for breezing through stuff and just reading random words out of it all.

Btw, great art, keep it up! :3


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> Oh I get it now lol XD this is what I get for breezing through stuff and just reading random words out of it all.
> 
> Btw, great art, keep it up! :3


yeah no probs c: thxthx! !!

ANYWAYS
sorry for not posting any art in a while, ive been busy with exams! but!!! have a blushy taako from ep 50 bc that was a good gay ep owo



also!!!!!!!!! my hair is purple now!! its also shorter then it was before so thts good!


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Great drawing! And cool :3 Purple is nice


----------



## Bunnilla

Nice job evs! I love how all the colors blend in together nicely, that's copic for you lol 
His braid and curly hair is fabulous B)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bunnilla said:


> Nice job evs! I love how all the colors blend in together nicely, that's copic for you lol
> His braid and curly hair is fabulous B)



I wish I could draw that good, it's really stunning XD Do you draw?


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> Great drawing! And cool :3 Purple is nice


thxthx!!


Bunnilla said:


> Nice job evs! I love how all the colors blend in together nicely, that's copic for you lol
> His braid and curly hair is fabulous B)


OH this is coloured digital LOL I'm away from home for the next 2 weeks so the only copics with me are greyscale haha


Issi said:


> I wish I could draw that good, it's really stunning XD Do you draw?


honestly my dude, practice helps so much. I've been drawing for over 2 years now, and I still hate most of what I draw :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I hate almost all my drawings except the ones I spent the most time on, truly your art is amazing! I would love to win the freebie LOL


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> --



dat moment when evs tricked you with a filter lmao :') well either way it looks great ♥
purple hair must be really pretty on you lol


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I'm still having a hard time finding anyone to do a drawing on here for me, it's starting to annoy me tbh. All these pixel art places and stuff xD


----------



## Bunnilla

Issi said:


> I'm still having a hard time finding anyone to do a drawing on here for me, it's starting to annoy me tbh. All these pixel art places and stuff xD



Thanks dood lol
but tbh ur request is kinda hard and specific, + I think it's better if you just put the characters there bc some people don't have interest in messaging you for it :> at least from my perspective


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Bunnilla said:


> Thanks dood lol
> but tbh ur request is kinda hard and specific, + I think it's better if you just put the characters there bc some people don't have interest in messaging you for it :> at least from my perspective


Yeah, I actually decided to give up on that and do it myself later. I'm going to just focus on more specific easier stuff now XD


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> I hate almost all my drawings except the ones I spent the most time on, truly your art is amazing! I would love to win the freebie LOL


everyone seems to be so obsessed with the freebie,,, sometimes I wonder if yall will care after it's over &#55357;&#56850;


Bunnilla said:


> dat moment when evs tricked you with a filter lmao :') well either way it looks great ♥
> purple hair must be really pretty on you lol


hhhhh sorry LOL but yeAH I love it !


Issi said:


> I'm still having a hard time finding anyone to do a drawing on here for me, it's starting to annoy me tbh. All these pixel art places and stuff xD


I mean I'd probably say it's because you're wanting loads of characters in one pic, only offering tbt, and wanting smth super specific lol. I wouldn't do it lmao


Bunnilla said:


> Thanks dood lol
> but tbh ur request is kinda hard and specific, + I think it's better if you just put the characters there bc some people don't have interest in messaging you for it :> at least from my perspective


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> everyone seems to be so obsessed with the freebie,,, sometimes I wonder if yall will care after it's over ��
> 
> hhhhh sorry LOL but yeAH I love it !
> 
> I mean I'd probably say it's because you're wanting loads of characters in one pic, only offering tbt, and wanting smth super specific lol. I wouldn't do it lmao


Nah I decided to stop with that request xD The post is titled "nevermind" atm lol.

I'm just looking for a drawing of two characters/mayors now 

And I do care :3 Eventhough I still like freebies


----------



## Princess Mipha

Huh? I haven't seen that many people that were pointing out about the Freebie :v _...or maybe I'm just blind._

Your new drawings are epic :O
How's your haircolor doing btw?
I chose a darkpurple for mine at the end and
my boyfriend actually likes it!


----------



## himeki

Zaari said:


> Huh? I haven't seen that many people that were pointing out about the Freebie :v _...or maybe I'm just blind._
> 
> Your new drawings are epic :O
> How's your haircolor doing btw?
> I chose a darkpurple for mine at the end and
> my boyfriend actually likes it!


thanks!
and it's great!! super purple but varied tones I love it  IT TOOK 5 HAIRDRESSERS AND 6 HOURS THO LOL I WAS THE ONLY ONE IN THE SALON BY THE END TBH


----------



## himeki

ello ello, here are some ****s i forgot to post lol. theyre all taz. im sorry.










 (sorry for bad photo on this one lol, i cant be arsed to go and get my folder to take a better pic lol)








ye a h 
oh yeah, i will open up my shop soon!! it will open on *august 1*!

oh yeah, and here are some updates if anyone is interested


Spoiler:  



- i started writing again.....if anyones interested in my cursed taz fanfiction then ill link it here but otherwise i will n o t 
- the reason for all the greyscale drawings is because im away from home - i wont be able to draw with colours for 2 weeks ;_;
- also because of this, ill be slow to reply!! i defo wont be online as late because i have to share a room with my sister //dies
- if anyone is interested in an art trade or collab, lmk!


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> ---



evs low-key obsessed with taz lol
*will lurk for art shop*
also that sucks, hope you make it out alivez ♥


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> ello ello, here are some ****s i forgot to post lol. theyre all taz. im sorry.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (sorry for bad photo on this one lol, i cant be arsed to go and get my folder to take a better pic lol)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ye a h
> oh yeah, i will open up my shop soon!! it will open on *august 1*!
> 
> oh yeah, and here are some updates if anyone is interested
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> - i started writing again.....if anyones interested in my cursed taz fanfiction then ill link it here but otherwise i will n o t
> - the reason for all the greyscale drawings is because im away from home - i wont be able to draw with colours for 2 weeks ;_;
> - also because of this, ill be slow to reply!! i defo wont be online as late because i have to share a room with my sister //dies
> - if anyone is interested in an art trade or collab, lmk!



duuude it's the first time I'm seeing a chibi from you and it's adorable omg i like the eyes you draw!
and the color schemes in your latest batch *P*


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> evs low-key obsessed with taz lol
> *will lurk for art shop*
> also that sucks, hope you make it out alivez ♥


low key &#55357;&#56834;&#55357;&#56396; taz is my current hyperfixation fam


Yonkorin said:


> duuude it's the first time I'm seeing a chibi from you and it's adorable omg i like the eyes you draw!
> and the color schemes in your latest batch *P*



HHHH that's cause I never draw them :') it's too hard for me OTL
and thanks! THO THATS ONLY BC I HAVE LIMITED PENS //dies


----------



## himeki

are you guys sick of my taako drawings yet
are you
because heres another


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> are you guys sick of my taako drawings yet
> are you
> because heres another



MMMM this one turned out really nice!! &#55357;&#56396;


----------



## Bunnilla

There can never be enough taako for you evs lmao
Also yeah that's rly nice


----------



## himeki

xCherryskyx said:


> MMMM this one turned out really nice!! ��


THANKK UUUUU honestly i think i prefer the sketch lOL


Bunnilla said:


> There can never be enough taako for you evs lmao
> Also yeah that's rly nice



ofc even if you gathered all 100 + taakos from every stolen century loop and put them in one room it would still not b enough of the boy
thx thx!


----------



## Keitara

himeki said:


> are you guys sick of my taako drawings yet
> are you
> because heres another



SHE LOOKS SO LOVELY AND PRETTY AND LADY-LIKE!! I LOVE THE HAIR AND THE NOSE AND THE LIPS AND THE EYES AND THE UMBRELLA, SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!
NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME GURL!!!!!!


----------



## himeki

Keitara said:


> SHE LOOKS SO LOVELY AND PRETTY AND LADY-LIKE!! I LOVE THE HAIR AND THE NOSE AND THE LIPS AND THE EYES AND THE UMBRELLA, SHE'S BEAUTIFUL!!!
> NEVER STOP BEING AWESOME GURL!!!!!!



LOL TAAKOS A GUY but hes said to have 'ethereal femenine beauty' SO I THINK I MUST HAVE GOT THAT RIGHT :') THANK U!!


----------



## himeki

also i lied im opening my shop now AYYY


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> also i lied im opening my shop now AYYY



nice~

also, what's taako from? i see the name everywhere but i don't know the origin. the character seems interesting


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> nice~
> 
> also, what's taako from? i see the name everywhere but i don't know the origin. the character seems interesting



hes from a really really good podcast called The Adventure Zone!!!!!! its just so good listen ill put my yelling in a spoiler but THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE, THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD SPEND HOURS OF UR LIFE LISTENING TO THIS BOMB ASS PODCAST


Spoiler:  



1. MADE BY PPL WHO ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT THE CHARACTERS AND THE SHOW.
2. BOMB ASS STORY TELLING
3. GREAT SOUNDTRACK ONCE YOU GET TO CRYSTAL KINGDOM ARC
4. F R E E 
5. CANON LGBT CHARACTERS AND RELATIONSHIPS
6. ****ING GREAT FEMALE CHARACTERS
7. YOU WILL CRY ABOUT A CHARACTER CALLED *BARRY ****ING BLUEJEANS*
8. JOKES THAT ARE ACTUALLY FUNNY AND NOT OFFENSIVE OR ANYTHING!
9. _FANTASY COSTCO, WHERE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE! GOT A DEAL FOR YOU!!!_
10. dice rolling asmr
11. taako
12. garfield the deals warlock. W I T S  A N D  W A G E R S !


also if u wanna kno about taako hes def my fave of the thb lol


Spoiler:  MY B O Y



- u kno that one character who makes a ton of goofs and jokes but actually is sad? yeah 
- relatable
- "a simple idiot wizard" WHO ACTUALLY HAS MAXED OUT INTELLIGENCE
- justin (the guy who plays taako) genuinely cares about the character, and has progressed from being just LOL LETS HAVE THIS CRAZY CHARACTER WHO DOES GOOFS to a character with a good backstory and just...a good boy
- i say hes a good boy but hes not really...a good person ? morally grey i guess bUT I LOVE HIM
- gay
- hes taako ? yano,,,,from tv???
- "ethereal femenine beauty"
- dresses like he just walked into fantasy goodwill and grabbed the flashiest things


anyway please listen to the adventure zone. its a really good podcast....


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> hes from a really really good podcast called The Adventure Zone!!!!!! its just so good listen ill put my yelling in a spoiler but THIS GOES FOR EVERYONE, THIS IS WHY YOU SHOULD SPEND HOURS OF UR LIFE LISTENING TO THIS BOMB ASS PODCAST
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> 1. MADE BY PPL WHO ACTUALLY CARE ABOUT THE CHARACTERS AND THE SHOW.
> 2. BOMB ASS STORY TELLING
> 3. GREAT SOUNDTRACK ONCE YOU GET TO CRYSTAL KINGDOM ARC
> 4. F R E E
> 5. CANON LGBT CHARACTERS AND RELATIONSHIPS
> 6. ****ING GREAT FEMALE CHARACTERS
> 7. YOU WILL CRY ABOUT A CHARACTER CALLED *BARRY ****ING BLUEJEANS*
> 8. JOKES THAT ARE ACTUALLY FUNNY AND NOT OFFENSIVE OR ANYTHING!
> 9. _FANTASY COSTCO, WHERE ALL YOUR DREAMS COME TRUE! GOT A DEAL FOR YOU!!!_
> 10. dice rolling asmr
> 11. taako
> 
> 
> anyway please listen to the adventure zone. its a really good podcast....



oh my xD

whoa, taako sounds awesome

could you tell me like, a basic idea of what it's about?


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my xD
> 
> who's your favorite character? taako? lol


LOL just as you posted this i edited in a ton of stuff about why i love taako :') but tbh i love all of the thbs (tho not really merle....u **** plants....) AND THE NPCS!!! madame director is Goode and so is Angus ( my boy!!!! a good detective lad. protect him. he's their son)


im so sorry im just. hyperfixating on taz a LOT at the moment :')


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> LOL just as you posted this i edited in a ton of stuff about why i love taako :') but tbh i love all of the thbs (tho not really merle....u **** plants....) AND THE NPCS!!! madame director is Goode and so is Angus ( my boy!!!! a good detective lad. protect him. he's their son)
> 
> 
> im so sorry im just. hyperfixating on taz a LOT at the moment :')



omg don't apologize!! this all sounds really cool!!

what's the plot? like the basic point of the podcast? seems magicy but like, in a cartoon way. idk. i know literally nothing about it


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my xD
> 
> whoa, taako sounds awesome
> 
> could you tell me like, a basic idea of what it's about?





punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg don't apologize!! this all sounds really cool!!
> 
> what's the plot? like the basic point of the podcast? seems magicy but like, in a cartoon way. idk. i know literally nothing about it



allow me to explain!!



Spoiler:  



so basically its the mcelroy brothers + their dad playing dnd!! its a weird concept, i kno, but stick with me bc tbh it becomes more like a story then a dnd game LOL
so!! 3 dudes (taako tacco, magnus bernsides and merle highchurch) are hired by a dude to go do...smth ? i forgot LOL here there be gerblins was a LOOONG time ago.... but a ton of stuff happens annnnnd they may destory an entire city because of a simple mistake :') but theyre taken to an organisation on the moon TO BE HONEST THERES ACTUALLY A LOT MORE BACKSTORY BUT I WONT SPOIL REUINION TOUR AND STOLEN CENTURY... and they join an organisation called the Bureau of Balance that are trying to reclaim 7 relics that cause great calamities on the world! so basically they go thru and they have to reclaim these relics and solve puzzles and mysteries and its super good!!!


Spoiler:  summary of the arcs if ur wanting more details



here there be gerblins - starts with the dnd base campaign, but this was like 2-3 years ago now So.
moonlighting - initiation into the BoB and introduction to the main stuff etc
murder on the rockport limited - the person who found the relic on the train was murdered, and its the boys' job to get the relic back!! but theres a ton of trouble and mysteries to solve !
petals to the metal - mario kart with feelings
crystal kingdom - some ****er messes up their use of a relic, and the world will turn into pink tourmaline if they dont stop it in time. robots! gay reapers! evil kiddy robots! souls ? its a fun but weird arc. good soundtrack.
11th hour - T I M E  L O O P !!! basically, the whole city will die at 12 noon on this one day. however, the time keeps looping back to 11 am because of a relic! they have to find the relic and stop the loop.
ep 50 - ok this isnt an arc but. its gay
suffering game - OHHHH LORDY THIS IS FUN. theyre sent to do this...game show thing in order to get the relic, but they have to sacrifice things to progress. its...angsty. you will cry. 
reunion tour - they learn The Truth™
stolen century - does what it says in the tin. different format, but a very good arc!!!
story and song - currently only 1 ep (latest arc!) but the Finale owo


in summary : its like....an audiobook ? i guess? or like a podfic. idk, its hard to explain, but its just really good to listen to. imagine a fantasy show where they break the 4th wall CONSTANTLY and theres no visuals! ( i like to play mario kart whilst i listen since it doesnt require all my focus haha)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> allow me to explain!!
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:
> 
> 
> 
> so basically its the mcelroy brothers + their dad playing dnd!! its a weird concept, i kno, but stick with me bc tbh it becomes more like a story then a dnd game LOL
> so!! 3 dudes (taako tacco, magnus bernsides and merle highchurch) are hired by a dude to go do...smth ? i forgot LOL here there be gerblins was a LOOONG time ago.... but a ton of stuff happens annnnnd they may destory an entire city because of a simple mistake :') but theyre taken to an organisation on the moon TO BE HONEST THERES ACTUALLY A LOT MORE BACKSTORY BUT I WONT SPOIL REUINION TOUR AND STOLEN CENTURY... and they join an organisation called the Bureau of Balance that are trying to reclaim 7 relics that cause great calamities on the world! so basically they go thru and they have to reclaim these relics and solve puzzles and mysteries and its super good!!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  summary of the arcs if ur wanting more details
> 
> 
> 
> here there be gerblins - starts with the dnd base campaign, but this was like 2-3 years ago now So.
> moonlighting - initiation into the BoB and introduction to the main stuff etc
> murder on the rockport limited - the person who found the relic on the train was murdered, and its the boys' job to get the relic back!! but theres a ton of trouble and mysteries to solve !
> petals to the metal - mario kart with feelings
> crystal kingdom - some ****er messes up their use of a relic, and the world will turn into pink tourmaline if they dont stop it in time. robots! gay reapers! evil kiddy robots! souls ? its a fun but weird arc. good soundtrack.
> 11th hour - T I M E  L O O P !!! basically, the whole city will die at 12 noon on this one day. however, the time keeps looping back to 11 am because of a relic! they have to find the relic and stop the loop.
> ep 50 - ok this isnt an arc but. its gay
> suffering game - OHHHH LORDY THIS IS FUN. theyre sent to do this...game show thing in order to get the relic, but they have to sacrifice things to progress. its...angsty. you will cry.
> reunion tour - they learn The Truth™
> stolen century - does what it says in the tin. different format, but a very good arc!!!
> story and song - currently only 1 ep (latest arc!) but the Finale owo
> 
> 
> in summary : its like....an audiobook ? i guess? or like a podfic. idk, its hard to explain, but its just really good to listen to. imagine a fantasy show where they break the 4th wall CONSTANTLY and theres no visuals! ( i like to play mario kart whilst i listen since it doesnt require all my focus haha)



hoooooooly cow. sounds complicated.

I LOVE IT.
-goes to listen-

you've definitely recruited another fan xD even just the plot sounds AMAZING


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg don't apologize!! this all sounds really cool!!
> 
> what's the plot? like the basic point of the podcast? seems magicy but like, in a cartoon way. idk. i know literally nothing about it





punctuallyAbsent said:


> hoooooooly cow. sounds complicated.
> 
> I LOVE IT.
> -goes to listen-








---------------------------

DO IT AYYYYY honestly i managed to watch from crystal kingdom (ep 30 ISH) up to date (ep 66 at the time) LOL. i got thru the whole of suffering game in a day (note: school day, even with classes I SNUCK IT IN THATS HOW IN LOVE WITH IT I WAS) and 11th hour in a weeked LOL im too obsessed w/ it atm //cries


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Nice art shop btw. I'd order something but I don't have enough tbt.


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> ---------------------------
> 
> DO IT AYYYYY honestly i managed to watch from crystal kingdom (ep 30 ISH) up to date (ep 66 at the time) LOL. i got thru the whole of suffering game in a day (note: school day, even with classes I SNUCK IT IN THATS HOW IN LOVE WITH IT I WAS) and 11th hour in a weeked LOL im too obsessed w/ it atm //cries



..wait i did what now

omg xD well i'll be sure to throw all my freaking out at the series  at you when it inevitably happens. i always end up waaay too into shows or games (example: undertale. god i am obsESSED-- moving on)

hm now to find my headphones.. with my luck my cat hid them again


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> Nice art shop btw. I'd order something but I don't have enough tbt.



i mean if u dont want to buy smth thats cool but u have like 262 tbt and for 200tbt you could get a sketch or a doodle page so dont lie,,,


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> i mean if u dont want to buy smth thats cool but u have like 262 tbt and for 200tbt you could get a sketch or a doodle page so dont lie,,,



I already requested a drawing that is 150tbt so I really don't have enough, sorry


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ..wait i did what now
> 
> omg xD well i'll be sure to throw all my freaking out at the series  at you when it inevitably happens. i always end up waaay too into shows or games (example: undertale. god i am obsESSED-- moving on)
> 
> hm now to find my headphones.. with my luck my cat hid them again



ya my giveaway :') it was post 1234 gets a freeb, so just throw a ref at me!!! 

SURE DO IT!!!! i do at all my friends and everything LOl im suer theyre sick of me :') 

L O L YOULL WANT HEADPHONES THERE ARE SOME JOKES THAT ARE LIKE....KINDA NSFW? NOT REALLY LIKE R18 STUFF BUT 15 RATED MAB LOL 
- - - Post Merge - - -



Issi said:


> I already requested a drawing that is 150tbt so I really don't have enough, sorry



oh i see  even so tho for in the future @ yall....saying u dont have enough to artists makes them feel like they should lower their prices, hence why art on here is SUPER undervalued //dies


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> oh i see  even so tho for in the future @ yall....saying u dont have enough to artists makes them feel like they should lower their prices, hence why art on here is SUPER undervalued //dies



I guess my art is also undervalued then by your standard pricing? :O Idc either way though I just do it for fun and to help share my art with all the friendly people on here ^-^


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> I guess my art is also undervalued then by your standard pricing? :O Idc either way though I just do it for fun and to help share my art with all the friendly people on here ^-^



ya if u wanna raise ur prices go for it my dude im just keeping it low cause its ****en summer and i dont have a job LOL


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> ya my giveaway :') it was post 1234 gets a freeb, so just throw a ref at me!!!
> 
> SURE DO IT!!!! i do at all my friends and everything LOl im suer theyre sick of me :')
> 
> L O L YOULL WANT HEADPHONES THERE ARE SOME JOKES THAT ARE LIKE....KINDA NSFW? NOT REALLY LIKE R18 STUFF BUT 15 RATED MAB LOL



oh cool!! tbh i'd forgotten that was even a thing that was happening
what kinda stuff do you like to draw? i don't want you to hafta art something you don't like if you're not getting tbt for it

and omg xD i'll make sure to find my headphones then lmao


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh cool!! tbh i'd forgotten that was even a thing that was happening
> what kinda stuff do you like to draw? i don't want you to hafta art something you don't like if you're not getting tbt for it
> 
> and omg xD i'll make sure to find my headphones then lmao



LOL its okay, most people did haha
uhhh i like to draw pastel stuff, cute ****, biiiig hats, long hair, that **** owo

TELL ME WHEN U GET TO THE BLACK SPIDER BC THATS G O OD


----------



## himeki

boop


----------



## himeki

redraw of that really ****en crappy thing from 2015


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

looks good~

btw like.. omg i'm sorry
i haven't forgotten about sending a ref but like. i'm scared to??
because i don't really have any pastel characters except one and i don't have a long-haired character except one, and like i don't want to give you something you won't eNJOY

also all my refs are from the dreamselfy dollmaker because i'm a writer not an artist and i know you don't like those so like i don't want to give you any?? but it's all i have?? i'm sorry idk what to do


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> looks good~
> 
> btw like.. omg i'm sorry
> i haven't forgotten about sending a ref but like. i'm scared to??
> because i don't really have any pastel characters except one and i don't have a long-haired character except one, and like i don't want to give you something you won't eNJOY
> 
> also all my refs are from the dreamselfy dollmaker because i'm a writer not an artist and i know you don't like those so like i don't want to give you any?? but it's all i have?? i'm sorry idk what to do



thxthx!! honestly, i can tolerate dreamselfy sometimes ;; just give me whatever ref you feel, its good to practice diffferent character types c:
speaking of different faces





im slowly trying to work out how to draw the thbs and just. suffering. magnus i love you but why are you so annoying to draw


----------



## tsantsa

look at you being an artiste


----------



## himeki

ems said:


> look at you being an artiste



thank


----------



## Locket

ooo you're good 

you've improved a ton


----------



## himeki

Locket said:


> ooo you're good
> 
> you've improved a ton



thank u!!!

on another note i looked back on the magnus and he looks like a twunk. not that he isnt, but thats Not What I Was Trying To Do


----------



## himeki

i ****ing love magnus,,,,


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

has my art gone stale or smth ? or do u guys just hate taz LOL im sorry thats all i draw gfjhfjhf


----------



## Bunnilla

Your art can never be stale :') I mean yeah you mostly draw him, but I still enjoy looking at your drawings lol


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Your art can never be stale :') I mean yeah you mostly draw him, but I still enjoy looking at your drawings lol



who do you mean by him I draw a lot of guys


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> who do you mean by him I draw a lot of guys



taako lmao


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

omg of course it hasn't gone stale?? your art is godtier like seriously just. end my life

also i finally have a ref for you i'm sorry it took so fricking long lmao, i couldn't figure out which would be least bad

here's my most light-colored, longest-haired oc, feel free to give her different clothes or a big hat since i know you like doing that? whatever you're feelin' friendo
Even if it's a dreamselfy i hope it's a less cringy one?? rip


Spoiler: her name is lilith btw lmao


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg of course it hasn't gone stale?? your art is godtier like seriously just. end my life
> 
> also i finally have a ref for you i'm sorry it took so fricking long lmao, i couldn't figure out which would be least bad
> 
> here's my most light-colored, longest-haired oc, feel free to give her different clothes or a big hat since i know you like doing that? whatever you're feelin' friendo
> Even if it's a dreamselfy i hope it's a less cringy one?? rip
> 
> 
> Spoiler: her name is lilith btw lmao



ooh nice, thats cool! im cool w/ that


also, since im home i finally managed to properly line and colour that ****ing taako from like a week ago


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> ooh nice, thats cool! im cool w/ that
> 
> 
> also, since im home i finally managed to properly line and colour that ****ing taako from like a week ago



yay thanks~ glad it's acceptable lol
and hell yes, i'm loving the shading on that hair *w*

also!! i finally started taz and i'm loving it so far even though i only got to listen to like a half hour worth before i had to do chores


----------



## wow-egg

dUde your art is amazing !! I really love your take on taako especially, I haven't caught up with TAZ yet (i've only gotten a few episodes in + I've watched like every animatic on youtube lmao, hopefully I can catch up properly one day orz) but I still love taako with all my heart anyway hah ;u; 

I'll defo have a cheeky peek at ur art shop when open up again !! c;


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> yay thanks~ glad it's acceptable lol
> and hell yes, i'm loving the shading on that hair *w*
> 
> also!! i finally started taz and i'm loving it so far even though i only got to listen to like a half hour worth before i had to do chores


thank u!!!
and niceNICENICE !! tbh i listen to it when i do stuff or anything that doesnt requie listening LOL normally i would say to just skip the first arc and jump to moonlighting but....tbh after the last couple of eps im gonna have to skip back and relisten for bits i missed //dies


wow-egg said:


> dUde your art is amazing !! I really love your take on taako especially, I haven't caught up with TAZ yet (i've only gotten a few episodes in + I've watched like every animatic on youtube lmao, hopefully I can catch up properly one day orz) but I still love taako with all my heart anyway hah ;u;
> 
> I'll defo have a cheeky peek at ur art shop when open up again !! c;


thank u!!! my taako is honestly just based around stuff i like and ideas my friends have haha :') im glad u like him!!! also NOO dont watch animatics yet YOULL GET SPOILT....... i managed to listen to the whole thing without caving into watching animatics :') im not ready for the next ep....

- - - Post Merge - - -

khgdkjdgkdjh i just realise my tumblr page currently shows my old old taako and my new taako :') hes changed rathr a lot


----------



## himeki

alright lads its drawing time
https://join.me/128-783-241


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

ahhh i wish i could watch you stream but i only have my phone for internet and it lags ;-;
have fun~!!


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> ahhh i wish i could watch you stream but i only have my phone for internet and it lags ;-;
> have fun~!!



thxx!! 
stream over!! ty for coming guys c:
product of stream




TAZ EP 68 WAS R E A L L Y   G A Y


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

looks nice~


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> looks nice~



thx!

i got some new stationery today!! i got a really thin pen eraser and omg its so good for cleaning up sketches




of course i ****ing drew taako


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thx!
> 
> i got some new stationery today!! i got a really thin pen eraser and omg its so good for cleaning up sketches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i ****ing drew taako



OOOo nice! That eraser looks really handy, it's so thin


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> thx!
> 
> i got some new stationery today!! i got a really thin pen eraser and omg its so good for cleaning up sketches
> 
> 
> 
> 
> of course i ****ing drew taako


IKR!!!!
I don't know taako but you must really like him

dat hair doe
So much detail!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> OOOo nice! That eraser looks really handy, it's so thin


YA its so good im so glad i got it


Yonkorin said:


> IKR!!!!
> I don't know taako but you must really like him
> 
> dat hair doe
> So much detail!!


honestly he just fits my whole aesthetic thing
I HAVENT DRAWN FULL HEADS FOR AGES BC USUALLY THEYRE COVERED BY B I G  H A T SO I WAS LIKE ??? WHAT IS A HEAD THE WHOLE TIME
but thank u!!!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

mmm that taako tho~

god i love the hair??? you're so good with detail end my life
lol my oc freeb is probably going to like literally kill me with its beauty if this is how you do full hair. lmao that'd be a good way to go


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> mmm that taako tho~
> 
> god i love the hair??? you're so good with detail end my life
> lol my oc freeb is probably going to like literally kill me with its beauty if this is how you do full hair. lmao that'd be a good way to go



thank u!!! i love drawing fluffy hair tbh, its probably one of my fave things to do





i dont even need to say who this is anymore because if youve even looked at my gallery in the last month youll Know


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thank u!!! i love drawing fluffy hair tbh, its probably one of my fave things to do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i dont even need to say who this is anymore because if youve even looked at my gallery in the last month youll Know



_heyhey guess who just started listening to taz_
also that taako is fabulous


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> _heyhey guess who just started listening to taz_
> also that taako is fabulous



OH HEY NICENICENICENCIENICE where r u up to?? 
thank u!!


----------



## Kanaa

oo those constellations on the hat look so gorgeous *-* <3


----------



## himeki

Kanaa said:


> oo those constellations on the hat look so gorgeous *-* <3



thank u!! i usually use a galaxy texture when i do his hat with digital which is almost impossible in traditional, so i added the constellations :')


----------



## himeki

i redesigned lup :')


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Awesome art


----------



## Kanaa

himeki said:


> i redesigned lup :')


AUHG RIGHT IN THE HEART...........LOOK SO PRETTY 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



THOSE EYELASHES ARE SO SHARP THEY CUT ME RIGHT IN HALF 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ur art is so wonderful and u are so wonderful


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> Awesome art


thanks!


Kanaa said:


> AUHG RIGHT IN THE HEART...........LOOK SO PRETTY
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> THOSE EYELASHES ARE SO SHARP THEY CUT ME RIGHT IN HALF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ur art is so wonderful and u are so wonderful


kjgkjhkfjhKJFHFKJH tHANK U!! i was trying to make her look prettier than she does in my old design fhjfhjfh
HONESTLY I DONT KNOW WHAT THE HELL I WAS DOING WITH THIS?? I DREW THIS ON MY OLD INUTOS ON MY OLD PC FHJFHJFH


----------



## Jeonggwa

you drew so much trad I forgot how your digital art looked like lmao
nice textured brush there!!
those eyes steal my heartu


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

beautiful art as usual~


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> you drew so much trad I forgot how your digital art looked like lmao
> nice textured brush there!!
> those eyes steal my heartu


kjhkjhkjh honestly? i forget how to even draw digiatl sometimes :') thanks!! i havent used this brush in ages hfjhfjfhjfh 


punctuallyAbsent said:


> beautiful art as usual~



thank u!!


----------



## himeki

tried some new techniques here!




def prefering this lup design to my old one hehe


----------



## himeki

bump since i worked rlly hard on this gfhfh


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

that's really good!! the colors are just lovely


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> that's really good!! the colors are just lovely


thank u!!

----------also ! --------------
i finally put away the desktop pc that was taking up all my deskroom, so ill be able to draw there now!! which meannnnss possibly traditional art streams ! ill probably use instagram stories to do the live video, since it can record from ur phone, but let me know if you would be interested in a traditional art stream c:


----------



## Bunnilla

I'd watch you! Already following since a long af time, so I'd know when lol


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> I'd watch you! Already following since a long af time, so I'd know when lol



yay c:





watercolour is hard //dies


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> yay c:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> watercolour is hard //dies




EV THIS IS GORGEOUS DO MORE WATERCOLOURS PLEASE
ALSO STREAM ID LOVE TO WATCH


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> EV THIS IS GORGEOUS DO MORE WATERCOLOURS PLEASE
> ALSO STREAM ID LOVE TO WATCH



tfhjfhjfhTHANK U !!! i actually have desk space more so ill probably draw more >:3c hopefully if i can get it set up i can stream tomorrow!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

i love watercolors & would love to have a sketch session with u some day fdjskfjsf
those shiny lips :* i like the background you blended the colors so well--!!
also yes to stream and maybe try periscope for it?


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

your watercolors are stunning!! the colors are so smooth and clear! i've tried watercolor scenery and it just blended into a horrific mess, lmao

good work though!!


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> i love watercolors & would love to have a sketch session with u some day fdjskfjsf
> those shiny lips :* i like the background you blended the colors so well--!!
> also yes to stream and maybe try periscope for it?


djdhjd i really enjoy watercolours tbh?? theyre hard but quite quick to do and they look nice hehe c: thank you!! i was trying to make a space-y theme with it c: ooh, whats periscope??


punctuallyAbsent said:


> your watercolors are stunning!! the colors are so smooth and clear! i've tried watercolor scenery and it just blended into a horrific mess, lmao
> 
> good work though!!


thank you!! watercolours can be quite tricky, but theyre goo dbecause its pretty easy to remove colour which you cant do with copics :') the trick is to not colour two things that are next to eachother until the first has dried!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> thank you!! watercolours can be quite tricky, but theyre goo dbecause its pretty easy to remove colour which you cant do with copics :') the trick is to not colour two things that are next to eachother until the first has dried!!



lmao why didn't i think of doing that. i am an idiot
lol thanks i'll make sure to try that next time..


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> lmao why didn't i think of doing that. i am an idiot
> lol thanks i'll make sure to try that next time..



also make sure to use a pen that wont bleed if youre using a pen!! good luck c:


----------



## himeki

himeki said:


> watercolour is hard //dies



bumping this for the early croud lol


----------



## himeki

uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come watch me try to draw [pleas dont ask about the gloves, my hands r ugly] https://www.pscp.tv/himeki/1OdKromPEzvGX


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Ooooh yay a stream!


----------



## himeki

himeki said:


> uhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh come watch me try to draw [pleas dont ask about the gloves, my hands r ugly] https://www.pscp.tv/himeki/1OdKromPEzvGX



thank u for coming!! ill post the completed drawing soon c:


----------



## himeki

ended! ty for coming


----------



## himeki

hey guys somebody motivate me to draw


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> hey guys somebody motivate me to draw



*Throws TBT at you*

Wait not yet I have to order first xD


----------



## kelpy

himeki said:


> hey guys somebody motivate me to draw



screams loudly about shiba inus
heres some motivational shibe puppers


Spoiler: shib



View attachment 205803
View attachment 205804










they believe in u


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> *Throws TBT at you*
> 
> Wait not yet I have to order first xD


dakhgkjdkjdhk


Lythelys said:


> screams loudly about shiba inus
> heres some motivational shibe puppers
> 
> 
> Spoiler: shib
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 205803
> View attachment 205804
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> they believe in u


thank u...for these good boys...they motivated me ....

i tried to draw my squidkid :')





 (im not very good at the splatoon art style tbh
theyre a good squid


Spoiler: my squidkid if anyone was wondering


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> dakhgkjdkjdhk
> 
> thank u...for these good boys...they motivated me ....
> 
> i tried to draw my squidkid :')
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (im not very good at the splatoon art style tbh
> theyre a good squid
> 
> 
> Spoiler: my squidkid if anyone was wondering



: praying emoji :
I LOVE
SO CUTE
SO NICE
BLESS


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> : praying emoji :
> I LOVE
> SO CUTE
> SO NICE
> BLESS



KJHFKJFHKJFH SORRY THIS IS A SLOW REPLY KFJHFKJHF THANK U

also streaming later probably!!! not right now my hands are shaking lol ive been awake for 26 hours approx


----------



## himeki

uhhhh i love madame director???



Spoiler:  whoopsie ****ed this one up


----------



## himeki

mmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmight stream later??? idk though since i am Tired As **** and theres only so long coffee can keep me awake for


----------



## himeki

ya sorry about lack of stream last night i fell asleep at 10pm UGH
anyway here is a sketch of moon mom i love her so much please be happy




griffin mcelroy if you hurt her anymore than shs already been hurt i will FIGHT

edit: oh and also a sketch of my squid kid




they're a good squid


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

that's a hella cute squid owo


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> that's a hella cute squid owo



thank u!!

anywayyy uhhh ill be away tomorrow unil monday (at most lol) with no wifi so ill drop this taako sketchpage i did whilst lietning to the finale here for u guys ^q^




rip hime, 15/05/02 - 17/08/17, cause of death: GRIFFIN ****ING MCELROY


----------



## himeki

please look at my art ww


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thank u!!
> 
> anywayyy uhhh ill be away tomorrow unil monday (at most lol) with no wifi so ill drop this taako sketchpage i did whilst lietning to the finale here for u guys ^q^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip hime, 15/05/02 - 17/08/17, cause of death: GRIFFIN ****ING MCELROY



LET ME JUST SAY
THE BOTTOM TAAKO
IS SO FULL OF EMOTION
AND ITS BEAUTIFUL


----------



## lunatepic

ahhh those sketches are so lovely and detailed ;w; looking at some of your older stuff in the first post, you've really improved a lot in such a short amount of time! :000

tempted to get into taz now lmao :,^)


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> LET ME JUST SAY
> THE BOTTOM TAAKO
> IS SO FULL OF EMOTION
> AND ITS BEAUTIFUL


it's because he's a //magic Brian voice// sad sad boy with lots of lovely family 


lunatepic said:


> ahhh those sketches are so lovely and detailed ;w; looking at some of your older stuff in the first post, you've really improved a lot in such a short amount of time! :000
> 
> tempted to get into taz now lmao :,^)



aaah thank you so much!!! I'm really happy with how far I've come ^O^

AND YES DO IT it's so good and the ending was so satisfying ahhhh


----------



## himeki

uhhh bumping this before I go


----------



## himeki

//kicks down the door
H-HEWWO?!?




currently in costa soaking up that Good Wifi whilst I sketch djsjjsks


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

eyyy
hope you're having fun!!


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> eyyy
> hope you're having fun!!



eh it was alright
anyway im home now and ive just been drawing taako all ****ing weekend so ill post em when i get around to it
im sorry for all the taako i just love him so much an im so glad hes happy now


----------



## himeki

//chokes back tears//
SHES A REAPER NOW IM SO PROUD OF HER THANK YOU GRIFFIN MCELROY FOR MY LIFE


----------



## kelpy

himeki said:


> //chokes back tears//
> SHES A REAPER NOW IM SO PROUD OF HER THANK YOU GRIFFIN MCELROY FOR MY LIFE



rad!!! i love the way you shaded  super vibrant!!


----------



## himeki

Lythelys said:


> rad!!! i love the way you shaded  super vibrant!!



thank u!!!


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

redraw doodle of a drawing from 2010 haha


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Just wondering when you're doing my request? ^-^


----------



## himeki

Issi said:


> Just wondering when you're doing my request? ^-^



sorryyy i know i take a while but i generally draw commissions when i get into a Big Commission mood :') ive got an art trade i was planning to do tomorrow, but after that ill probably do yours! ill probably make it a sketch page (like the taako page a fw posts up) if thats okay??


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

himeki said:


> sorryyy i know i take a while but i generally draw commissions when i get into a Big Commission mood :') ive got an art trade i was planning to do tomorrow, but after that ill probably do yours! ill probably make it a sketch page (like the taako page a fw posts up) if thats okay??



That's fine, I really like those sketch pages you do  Thanks!


----------



## himeki

i tried to make a comic :')
[vine]


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> -snip-



HFHFHFHHFHAKSJFHKJADFHKJ 
_*BLESSED POST*_


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> HFHFHFHHFHAKSJFHKJADFHKJ
> _*BLESSED POST*_


akhgdskasjdhkasjdh i feel like all im drawing at the moment are bust shots of lucretia or taz memes :')

speaking of which
who ****ing remembers this meme KJFHKJFHKh


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

https://join.me/494-518-346
come watch me draw some angsty **** because boy do i love hurting lucretia


----------



## himeki

ty for coming everyone!! jk nobody came  but rachel :') 
anyway wips from stream








lupcretia hanahaki au :') 100 years of gardenia petals, 10 years of forget-me-nots TT.TT


----------



## himeki

///whispers///please notice my art....


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> ty for coming everyone!! jk nobody came  but rachel :')
> anyway wips from stream
> 
> lupcretia hanahaki au :') 100 years of gardenia petals, 10 years of forget-me-nots TT.TT



ahhhh so pretty!! :,)


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> ty for coming everyone!! jk nobody came  but rachel :')
> anyway wips from stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupcretia hanahaki au :') 100 years of gardenia petals, 10 years of forget-me-nots TT.TT



HIMEEEE
i am still very busy and probably will be for a while but this won't stop me from checking ur thread for a bit <><>!
this looks sad //hugs
i am weak for art with flowers PLS DO MORE i like the color u picked for the shading of the hair heuehehe


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> ahhhh so pretty!! :,)


thank u!!1


Yonkorin said:


> HIMEEEE
> i am still very busy and probably will be for a while but this won't stop me from checking ur thread for a bit <><>!
> this looks sad //hugs
> i am weak for art with flowers PLS DO MORE i like the color u picked for the shading of the hair heuehehe


YONNNN
aaa thank u!! how is america??  
afakjhfkjhfkjfh i kNOW its sad but like....it has a happy ending i promise!!! //dies bc lucretia is Sad//
YES i will definitely do more, i love drawing flowers kjfjhkfjhf i actuall made a different version where the forget me nots were static (for a reason in canon) but i figure it wont make sense to most ppl on here so //dies and thanks!! i usually do blue but i was in a pink mood 
-----------

havent really drawn much today, but i finally made a new version of the IPRE robe (which i wont post yet)  and i did a smol sketch of lup! sorry for bad photo its like 1:09 am




i realised all this time i meant to draw IPRE lup with the hat //dies// taako give it back

also!!! ill be away from home until friday, so i probably wont draw / reply much !!


----------



## Kautalya

himeki said:


> ty for coming everyone!! jk nobody came  but rachel :')
> anyway wips from stream
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lupcretia hanahaki au :') 100 years of gardenia petals, 10 years of forget-me-nots TT.TT



its rlly good !!!!!!!!!!!!#21321 I love the skin tone i love everything about it ;''')  b l e s s e d


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> thank u!!1
> 
> YONNNN
> aaa thank u!! how is america??
> afakjhfkjhfkjfh i kNOW its sad but like....it has a happy ending i promise!!! //dies bc lucretia is Sad//
> YES i will definitely do more, i love drawing flowers kjfjhkfjhf i actuall made a different version where the forget me nots were static (for a reason in canon) but i figure it wont make sense to most ppl on here so //dies and thanks!! i usually do blue but i was in a pink mood
> -----------
> 
> havent really drawn much today, but i finally made a new version of the IPRE robe (which i wont post yet)  and i did a smol sketch of lup! sorry for bad photo its like 1:09 am
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i realised all this time i meant to draw IPRE lup with the hat //dies// taako give it back
> 
> also!!! ill be away from home until friday, so i probably wont draw / reply much !!



Art doesn't have to make sense lul *draws jellyfishes in drink glasses*
It was so much fun!!! I'm back tho, mainly for gamescom but I have commitments to do ---> attending weddings, going to nearby beaches
I'll be back for next splatfest JUST IN TIME
I happened to see fanart from others and I was like, IDK WHAT IT IS BUT OH IT'S THE THING(PODCAST? AUDIOBOOK??) HIME LIKES


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> Art doesn't have to make sense lul *draws jellyfishes in drink glasses*
> It was so much fun!!! I'm back tho, mainly for gamescom but I have commitments to do ---> attending weddings, going to nearby beaches
> I'll be back for next splatfest JUST IN TIME
> I happened to see fanart from others and I was like, IDK WHAT IT IS BUT OH IT'S THE THING(PODCAST? AUDIOBOOK??) HIME LIKES


LMAO I DIDNT SEE THE DRINKS PART I WAS LIKE ??? HOW WOULD YOU HAVE A JELLYFISH IN YOUR GLASSES???
oh that's good tho!! Glad u had a good time  I MIGHT NOT BE HOME FOR SPLATFEST &#55357;&#56877; TEAM INVISIBILITY THO
oh SHSJSJSK I'm gonna drag everyone on this hellsite into taz LOL and it's a podcast !!


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> LMAO I DIDNT SEE THE DRINKS PART I WAS LIKE ??? HOW WOULD YOU HAVE A JELLYFISH IN YOUR GLASSES???
> oh that's good tho!! Glad u had a good time  I MIGHT NOT BE HOME FOR SPLATFEST �� TEAM INVISIBILITY THO
> oh SHSJSJSK I'm gonna drag everyone on this hellsite into taz LOL and it's a podcast !!



my jellyfish drawing was still well received in comparison to my other works u see hehe! (Lbr I too dump my less polished and non-official versions of my art to my tbt art thread bc it's not like anyone cares CRI)
YES INVISIBILITY we could have finally played in the same team man 
I think tumblr is more of a hell site


----------



## himeki

Kautalya said:


> its rlly good !!!!!!!!!!!!#21321 I love the skin tone i love everything about it ;''')  b l e s s e d


sorry I missed this //dies// thank u!!!


Yonkorin said:


> my jellyfish drawing was still well received in comparison to my other works u see hehe! (Lbr I too dump my less polished and non-official versions of my art to my tbt art thread bc it's not like anyone cares CRI)
> YES INVISIBILITY we could have finally played in the same team man
> I think tumblr is more of a hell site


HONESTLY SAME??? I DUMP EVERYTHING TO TBT LMAOOO
oH dude if I get home in time we gotta !!!
and yeah tungle is worse but this is still ****


----------



## himeki

hey there demons, its me, ya boy
ive been out ll week bc ive been at a course, but im back now!! so heres my ****ing redrobe design that im posting so i dont ****ing forget when i try and make this god damned lucretia animatic




[i just drew straight onto design doll bc im a lazy piece of ****]

- - - Post Merge - - -

hey there demons, its me, ya boy
ive been out ll week bc ive been at a course, but im back now!! so heres my ****ing redrobe design that im posting so i dont ****ing forget when i try and make this god damned lucretia animatic




[i just drew straight onto design doll bc im a lazy piece of ****]


----------



## himeki

hey guys pleas vote on whether i should draw blupjeans blupcretia or lupcretia
http://www.strawpoll.me/13845298


----------



## himeki

since nobody ****ing voted heres a lupcretia wip




lup has two hands


----------



## himeki

//bangs table// LUPCRETIA !!! LUPCRETIA!!!








L U P C R E T I A !!!!!


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> //bangs table// LUPCRETIA !!! LUPCRETIA!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> L U P C R E T I A !!!!!



mixed media ayyyy
this is dope yoo
the expressions look so genuine and happy SQUEE///
the highlights look interesting :O I like both your sketches and polished drawings!!!


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> mixed media ayyyy
> this is dope yoo
> the expressions look so genuine and happy SQUEE///
> the highlights look interesting :O I like both your sketches and polished drawings!!!



ayyyyy thank u!!! im really happy w/ how the expressions came out actually!! im not used to drawing couples/two characters in one image so it was good practice  and thanks!!! ill probably be posting more sketches soon since school starts up again on tuesday fkhfgjhgfjhg

- - - Post Merge - - -

*///SCREECHES// I FORGOT LUCRETIA'S GLASSES*


----------



## himeki

morning bumpo


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

just wondering-- did you ever draw my character that i gave you the ref for from your giveaway?
if you haven't, and you still even want to, i wanted to ask if i can change which character it is
if you don't wanna do it anymore though, that's fine too


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> just wondering-- did you ever draw my character that i gave you the ref for from your giveaway?
> if you haven't, and you still even want to, i wanted to ask if i can change which character it is
> if you don't wanna do it anymore though, that's fine too



nah you can go ahead and change it it's all good!! the reason I take so long despite drawing other things is because I get artblocked and can only motivate myself to draw characters I love :') I prioritise RLC, but tbt and freebies I usually take as long as I need haha


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> nah you can go ahead and change it it's all good!! the reason I take so long despite drawing other things is because I get artblocked and can only motivate myself to draw characters I love :') I prioritise RLC, but tbt and freebies I usually take as long as I need haha



understandable
here's the character then lol ty for letting me switch
(this one has fluffy hair and more pastels/light colors so i think it'll be better than the other)
click me


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> understandable
> here's the character then lol ty for letting me switch
> (this one has fluffy hair and more pastels/light colors so i think it'll be better than the other)
> click me


akudhkjhdkjh thats so cute.....ill work on this soon hopefully but it sbeen one(1) day and school has already killed me


----------



## himeki

o ya!! here were some lucretias i drew in class!!




sorry i draw lucretia so much and not actual stuff sorry i just love her so much okay


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> akudhkjhdkjh thats so cute.....ill work on this soon hopefully but it sbeen one(1) day and school has already killed me



oh man yikes
i hope you're ok!! school is a real binch but i believe in youuu


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh man yikes
> i hope you're ok!! school is a real binch but i believe in youuu



thank u!!

----




lil ango doodle since my gf requested him DD hes fun to daw actually!!! a small boy whomst i love


also!!!! ive got an art twitter now, please follow me there for more regular updates!! https://twitter.com/himekiart


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


>





himeki said:


>



THESE ARE SO GOOOOOOD
YOUR LUCRETIA IS PURE AND GOOD AND I LOVE HER
your ango is so precious and ?? _hes so cute ??
_


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> THESE ARE SO GOOOOOOD
> YOUR LUCRETIA IS PURE AND GOOD AND I LOVE HER
> your ango is so precious and ?? _hes so cute ??
> _



AYYY THANK U FAMMM
HEUHKDHKJDH I LOVE DRAWING LUCRETIA.....SHES TRYING HER BEST U GUYS!!! SHE JUST LOVES HER FAMILY SO MUCH ;___;
AND ANGO I DIDNT REALLY HAVE AN OUTFIT FOR HIM?? BUT THIS IS WHAT HE WEARS NOW KJFKJHFKJ


----------



## himeki

i added some more ango doodles i did in class today!!





ahhh i love him so much ;u; a pure boy


----------



## himeki

bump, please appreciate this good boy

- - - Post Merge - - -

actually i dont think ive posted these yet? oops




i redesigned krav (third time lucky?)




taako wednesday








stuff for toyhou.se


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

'taako wednesday' lmao taako every day more like


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> 'taako wednesday' lmao taako every day more like


i cant tell if this is getting at me or if you're just making a joke...otl


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> i cant tell if this is getting at me or if you're just making a joke...otl



omg no it wasn't meant as being mean!! just that every day should be taako day cause he's great y'know
i'm gonna go die now


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> i added some more ango doodles i did in class today!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ahhh i love him so much ;u; a pure boy


i saw this yesterday and couldn't reply but here it goes!!
That's so different from your usual style and I love it! The round glasses, cute face, everything gyaaaa
And looking at the emotes in the speech bubbles ///! I GOT A MINI HEART ATTACK


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> omg no it wasn't meant as being mean!! just that every day should be taako day cause he's great y'know
> i'm gonna go die now


HAJSKAKKSAKN SORRY THATS MY FAULT ;A; my family are...very sarcastic so I'm kinda used to thinking anything could be a dig at me ;;


Yonkorin said:


> i saw this yesterday and couldn't reply but here it goes!!
> That's so different from your usual style and I love it! The round glasses, cute face, everything gyaaaa
> And looking at the emotes in the speech bubbles ///! I GOT A MINI HEART ATTACK



aaaa thank you!!! I've never actually drawn children before but I had to draw the boy wonder at some point  I'm glad u think it's cute!! mission acomplished shdjdjdj


----------



## himeki

forgot my pencil case today and all i had was a biro so




a fluffy blushy lucy


----------



## himeki

take a ****ing sip, magnus


----------



## himeki

today i learnt: right hand is the gay ring hand


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

have i ever told you how i really love how you draw eyes
because holy frick


----------



## himeki

him



punctuallyAbsent said:


> have i ever told you how i really love how you draw eyes
> because holy frick



ayyyy thanks!!


----------



## himeki

bumparoo


----------



## himeki

you bet my gay ass i redsigned him


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> you bet my gay ass i redsigned him



DUUUUUUDE THIS IS GORGEOUS I LOVE THE NEW DESIGN!!!! GOOD CONTENT!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DUUUUUUDE THIS IS GORGEOUS I LOVE THE NEW DESIGN!!!! GOOD CONTENT!!



AYYY THANK U FAM!!! I NEED TO DRAW A PROPER REF


----------



## himeki

local gay wizard steals his sisters coat and wears it like a ****


ALSO SORRY IM NOT HIDING THE HANDS ON PURPOSE I WAS GONNA DRAW HIM W/ THE KREBSTAR BUT I RAN OUT OF ROOM AFTER REALISING THAT I FORGOT HIS ****ING IPRE COAT


----------



## himeki

got csp today and ?? its so ****ing good wth


----------



## himeki

this brush is a lifesaver...bye sai


----------



## lunatepic

Fsgdhhssijsk I'm in love with your most recent stuff! It's all so gorgeous and detailed and hhhh the colours/way you coloured your last piece is a+++


----------



## himeki

at with cherry!

- - - Post Merge - - -



lunatepic said:


> Fsgdhhssijsk I'm in love with your most recent stuff! It's all so gorgeous and detailed and hhhh the colours/way you coloured your last piece is a+++



SORRY MY THREAD WAS BROKEN AND DIDNT SHOW YOUR REPLY? OMF IM SO SORRY FKHFKJHF
thank you so much!!!! im trying to improve my art


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> at with cherry!



LOOK !!! THERE HE IS !!! A SOFT BOY !! 
THANK YOU !!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> LOOK !!! THERE HE IS !!! A SOFT BOY !!
> THANK YOU !!



NO PROBLEMO FAM GLAD U LIKE IT!!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

the way that you color is soft and like
calming somehow
i really like it


----------



## himeki

some oc work for once!!!




drew aris for the first time in a while! havent really spoken about them here, but they're my character in my DnD campaign w/ 2 of my friends! 




punctuallyAbsent said:


> the way that you color is soft and like
> calming somehow
> i really like it



aaah thank you!! thats good to hear


----------



## himeki

oh worm


----------



## himeki

ANGUS MCDONALD
BOY DETECTIVE
BOY BOB SEEKER
BOY PROFESSOR
_A VERY GOOD BOY!!!_


----------



## WarpDogsVG

I want to play a JRPG where you art is used for the portraits. It's all so lovely


----------



## himeki

WarpDogsVG said:


> I want to play a JRPG where you art is used for the portraits. It's all so lovely



thanks!!! this is a lovely comment


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> oh worm



ayyyy lookachu
The improvement makes me proud :> The gap between the eyes has been increased and now you draw NOSES!!1111 (non-chibi art with predominantly no noses confuse me and r lazy imo)
the colors in your new art are so soft and pretty!!


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> ayyyy lookachu
> The improvement makes me proud :> The gap between the eyes has been increased and now you draw NOSES!!1111 (non-chibi art with predominantly no noses confuse me and r lazy imo)
> the colors in your new art are so soft and pretty!!



ayy!!! thank u so much!! (and yeah i dont get that.....like...how do u breathe????)
there was a time where i used really saturayed eye-hurting colours around this time least year...and now im like Nope back to pastels kajhkjh


----------



## himeki

im so ****in tired yall


----------



## himeki

yeah


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

forgot to post these yesterday dkjhdkjdh








hopefully will be working on commissions this weekend!!! school has been stressing me out so ive been drawing for stress relief ;;;

- - - Post Merge - - -

forgot to post these yesterday dkjhdkjdh








hopefully will be working on commissions this weekend!!! school has been stressing me out so ive been drawing for stress relief ;;;


----------



## dedenne

These are amazing!!!^^


----------



## kelpy

himeki said:


> forgot to post these yesterday dkjhdkjdh
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  snip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hopefully will be working on commissions this weekend!!! school has been stressing me out so ive been drawing for stress relief ;;;



lookin good!! the big ol ears look so good in ur style ouo


----------



## himeki

hhh some **** i havent posted yet. mostly taz + squid hime. lov them

























- - - Post Merge - - -



Dedenne2 said:


> These are amazing!!!^^





Lythelys said:


> lookin good!! the big ol ears look so good in ur style ouo



thank u so much <3
long elf ears are one of my fave things to draw hehe


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

your latest arts are nice ♡


----------



## Princess Mipha

I love the uh.. "elf"-ears or how you call those ;o


----------



## himeki

thread broke?

- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> your latest arts are nice ♡


thanks! sorry I'm taking so long w/ ur giveaway prize ;o;


Zaari said:


> I love the uh.. "elf"-ears or how you call those ;o



thank u!!! lov me some longggg ears


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> thread broke?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> thanks! sorry I'm taking so long w/ ur giveaway prize ;o;



=w= it's alright, i know commissions and drawing stuff you actually want to is more important


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> =w= it's alright, i know commissions and drawing stuff you actually want to is more important



hhhh it's not that it's just im really stressed atm with school stuff, home, etc, mental health isn't great ATM so when i draw it tends to be as stress relief because taz and my OCs are some of the only things I enjoy drawing and can zone out whilst drawing ;;


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> hhhh it's not that it's just im really stressed atm with school stuff, home, etc, mental health isn't great ATM so when i draw it tends to be as stress relief because taz and my OCs are some of the only things I enjoy drawing and can zone out whilst drawing ;;



-hugs-


----------



## himeki

commission workkk


----------



## himeki

come watch me draw some gay ****
https://join.me/780-557-417


----------



## himeki

still going!


----------



## himeki

yeah i hate doing digital lineart **** this


----------



## himeki

honestly i have no excuse for this
i just really want taako in a big poofy wedding dress okay thanks


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> honestly i have no excuse for this
> i just really want taako in a big poofy wedding dress okay thanks



//praying emoji but bolded//
IT TURNED OUT SO NICE
HE IS SPARKLY AND BEAUTIFUL AND I LOVE HIM???
tiny wizard hat is A++


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> //praying emoji but bolded//
> IT TURNED OUT SO NICE
> HE IS SPARKLY AND BEAUTIFUL AND I LOVE HIM???
> tiny wizard hat is A++



YEEEEE CSP HAS SOME GREAT BUILT IN SPARKLE TEXTURES AND ITS SO GOOD FAM //DIES
the tiny hat is my fave thing fkjfhkfj THANK U!!! DD


----------



## dedenne

That's really good!!!!


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> That's really good!!!!



thank you!

also some lineart of lucy that i did earlier form a sketch i did last week ^^




ipre lucy + orchids (bc of the highschool episodea kjdhdkjhd)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

daaamn. those eyes are so soft and expressive i die


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> daaamn. those eyes are so soft and expressive i die



THANK U!!1


GUESS WHAT ****ERS ITS INKTOBER!





- - - Post Merge - - -



punctuallyAbsent said:


> daaamn. those eyes are so soft and expressive i die



THANK U!!1


GUESS WHAT ****ERS ITS INKTOBER!


----------



## himeki

so i started playing super mario rpg


----------



## himeki

*sun gf....*


----------



## himeki

lucretia! is! a! sword! lesbian!


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

sword lesbians for life yesss


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> sword lesbians for life yesss



hell ****in yeah amirite






anwyay heres a doodle of taako i know the clothes look ****ty thats because it staretd out as a random doodle to practice and then bc i hadnt draw his clothes he looked like he was out to get that astral bone so. 

anyway elves ears are nice 2 draw


----------



## dedenne

Gotta love 'em ears


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> Gotta love 'em ears



YEP





anyway i watched kingsman 2 at the cinema yesterday
its obvious who my fave is
move over roxy


----------



## himeki

WHATS UP, LIZARD


----------



## himeki

MAGNUS RUSHES IN!


----------



## himeki

portra actually makes my art look good for once, wow

















also sorry im more active on instagram (@hiimeki) and twitter (@himekiart) lately since im a lazy piece of **** who can barely keep up with inktobers and other responsibilities SO


----------



## himeki

dont ask me for an explaination idk either


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> -snip-
> dont ask me for an explaination idk either



//ok sign emoji but bolded//
THAT'S A GOOD KRAV!!!!!
A++


----------



## unluckiestclover

I like the highlights on the latest one's hair!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> //ok sign emoji but bolded//
> THAT'S A GOOD KRAV!!!!!
> A++





popqueen54321 said:


> I like the highlights on the latest one's hair!



thank u and thank u!!!!!





yall know what tf goin on


----------



## Jeonggwa

BOI I tried the portra filters on my drawings and they looked ****
EVERYONE ELSE'S GORGEOUS THOUGH how do you do it
I like the last one of the 4 best, it's like the filter was made for it !!!


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> BOI I tried the portra filters on my drawings and they looked ****
> EVERYONE ELSE'S GORGEOUS THOUGH how do you do it
> I like the last one of the 4 best, it's like the filter was made for it !!!



omg yon i forgot u posted here hhh SORRY!!!
im sure they looked FINEEEE and thank u!! i need to play around w/ it some more NEXT TIME I ACTUALLY FINISH A DRAWING INSTEAD OF JUST FLOATING HEAD SKETCHES


SPEAKING OF




IVE NOT EVEN FINISHED THE FIRST EP BUT BOI I WOULD DIE FOR NADIYA JONES


----------



## himeki

bump please listen to taz commitment


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> omg yon i forgot u posted here hhh SORRY!!!
> im sure they looked FINEEEE and thank u!! i need to play around w/ it some more NEXT TIME I ACTUALLY FINISH A DRAWING INSTEAD OF JUST FLOATING HEAD SKETCHES
> 
> 
> SPEAKING OF
> 
> 
> 
> 
> IVE NOT EVEN FINISHED THE FIRST EP BUT BOI I WOULD DIE FOR NADIYA JONES



SKDJFHKDJ YESS I LOVE YOUR NADIYA !!!!
_pls draw remy and irene_


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> SKDJFHKDJ YESS I LOVE YOUR NADIYA !!!!
> _pls draw remy and irene_



//FINGER GUNS
ill get around to it...but for now Lup




(shes thinking about her partners)


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

so pretty!! i love that expression


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> so pretty!! i love that expression



thanks!
also forgot to post t his style experiment WHOPSIE


----------



## himeki

think of your friends and pray for sunrise


----------



## mocha.

i LOVE ur art style its so pretty ; w; 
the way u draw faces/eyes & just ANYTHING
so cute pls don't stop drawing <333


----------



## himeki

who ****ing lowered my thread star rating...smfh


mocha. said:


> i LOVE ur art style its so pretty ; w;
> the way u draw faces/eyes & just ANYTHING
> so cute pls don't stop drawing <333



ahhh thank you!!! im trying to get better at faces bc i have a tendancy to do sameface, so that means a lot ot me! <3 thank you!


----------



## himeki

rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrren


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrren



can i just say that i like where ur style is goin
BEAUTY
still waiting for a full body from himesama
sorry for my slow replies on LINE i'm hooked on super mario odyssey atm eeeeeep


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> rrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrrren



O DANG GIRL!!! SHE LOOKS ADORABLE!!!
like her face just looks really pretty?? great job on this one??


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> can i just say that i like where ur style is goin
> BEAUTY
> still waiting for a full body from himesama
> sorry for my slow replies on LINE i'm hooked on super mario odyssey atm eeeeeep


thank u!!! TBH IVE _TRIED TO DO A FULLBODY MULTIPLE TIMES SINCE THE LAST ONE I POSTED BUT THE SKETCHBOOK I USE IS A5 SO ITS REALLY HARD TO FIT A FULLBODY IN LMAO FKJHFKJFH THE TAAKO SKETCH I DID W/ HIS IPRE COAT actually thats not specific but AND THE KRAV I DID THAT ENDED UP AS LIKE THIGH UPS WERE MEANT TO BE FULLBODIES BUT I RAN OUT OF SPACE FKJHFKFJHJH maybe ill do smth with copics soon....Hmm.
and dont worry abt slow replies!! I WANNA PLAY ODYSSEY BUT IM BROKE AHHHH HOW IS IT???


cherriielle said:



			O DANG GIRL!!! SHE LOOKS ADORABLE!!!
like her face just looks really pretty?? great job on this one??
		
Click to expand...

AYYYY THANK U!! I T RY TO MAKE MY DARK ELVES LOOK SUPER ELEGANT SO IM GLAD U LIKE IT!!!!_


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

as usual i love that expression! those eyes are so soft but they like stare into your soul lmao it's so nice?? a+


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> as usual i love that expression! those eyes are so soft but they like stare into your soul lmao it's so nice?? a+



thanks!


----------



## himeki

pheonix fire


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

yOOO THAT'S BADASS


----------



## dedenne

himeki said:


> pheonix fire



Ayyyyeeeee that's amazing! The colours go together perfectly!!!


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> yOOO THAT'S BADASS





Dedenne2 said:


> Ayyyyeeeee that's amazing! The colours go together perfectly!!!



thank u both! tbh i wasnt sure if i liked the turnout haha


----------



## himeki

mmmbump come look at my art
also a hidden freebie here (if i already owe you one let me know lol)
guess my fave taz character OTHER than taako


----------



## himeki

must be rough searching 10 years for someone who you dont even remember


----------



## himeki

you've heard of taakos moving castle now get ready for

lup's delivery service

and nobody has noticed the giveaway yet lmao hfhfhf


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> you've heard of taakos moving castle now get ready for
> 
> lup's delivery service
> 
> and nobody has noticed the giveaway yet lmao hfhfhf



I LOVE THIS???????? YOU DO GHIBLI STYLE SO WELL THE HAIR LOOKS SO GOOD!!!
this is so adorable i cant get over it skdjfhksdj


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> I LOVE THIS???????? YOU DO GHIBLI STYLE SO WELL THE HAIR LOOKS SO GOOD!!!
> this is so adorable i cant get over it skdjfhksdj



AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAH IM GLAD U LIKE IT!! GHIBLI STYLE IS V DIFFERENT TO MY STYLE BUT DOING GHIBLI SCREENCAP REDRAWS ARE SUPER FUN!! DDD


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

can never go wrong with ghibli style ♡ so pretty, a+


----------



## himeki

my gf dressed as lup for halloween so


----------



## himeki

sorry for not posting **** in days ive been depressed




stress relief taako


----------



## himeki

please notice my art


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

taako's hair looks so fluffy there ♡ 10/10 would probably brush and braid that for hours
the pose is cute too!


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> taako's hair looks so fluffy there ♡ 10/10 would probably brush and braid that for hours
> the pose is cute too!



hhhhhhhhhhhhhh thanks fluffy hair is so fun to draw
i think im getting better at poses? design doll is a blessing


----------



## himeki

whats up im hime im 15 and i never learnt how to ****ing regularly post


Spoiler:  big dump of current sketches beacuse im a ****ing lazy piece of ****









celica doodle from memory




lup experiment or whatever idfk




its just ****ing taako




see i tried to draw davenport here but he just ended up like small fantasy coran. Hm.




lup but with her hair down




chibi experiment of lucy idk what this is either my dudes




adventure zone but its a crappy 90s anime and taako does the noblility laugh every ****ing episode



also to cut a long story short im stuck in detention all break and lunch for an infinite amount of time due to my hair colour and a ****ing snake ******* soooooooooooooo
*i'm taking requests! yay.*
rules
- you have to have posted here before. I Will Check
- not first come first served
- i'll pick whichever ones i want, having a variety is prefered
- can do mayors / generator ocs AS LONG AS the reference is drawn and not straight from the generator / game itself
- no pictures of 3ds screens that you took on your nokia brick. Please.
- will favor big hats and femenine designs (i can draw boys/girls/other tho lol)
- dont whine if i pick a friend over you
- theres a word hidden in slightly lighter text. make sure you have this word somewhere in ur reply  to prove youve read it //dabs

cool thanks for coming to my gallery


----------



## dedenne

Oooh yaaaaayyyyyy detention!//sarcasm 
Mk here's my mayor 


Spoiler: only pic that's on my phone Orz)






Ok added link have fun


----------



## himeki

himeki said:


> - can do mayors / generator ocs AS LONG AS the reference is drawn and not *straight from the generator / game itself*





Dedenne2 said:


> Oooh yaaaaayyyyyy detention!//sarcasm
> *Mk here's my mayor *
> And here's my oc Evie
> *will add link u see one sec
> Ok added link have fun



please....read the rules next time


----------



## dedenne

Oooh ok
*updating ref (again)


----------



## lunatepic

hewwo owo
_so many sketches_, and they all look great! :00 how long does it usually take you to do these?

gonna take a chance a requesting something, maybe my boring mayor??


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> hewwo owo
> _so many sketches_, and they all look great! :00 how long does it usually take you to do these?
> 
> gonna take a chance a requesting something, maybe my boring mayor??



like 20 minutes each on average ??? Celica took me like 10 minutes but that’s bc I was REALLY bored lmfao


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

may i please request you do the oc i sent you a while back?


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i please request you do the oc i sent you a while back?



OH yep that reminds me I owe you stuff anyway for a giveaway prize that I let slip my mind ��

working on it now!


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> hewwo owo
> _so many sketches_, and they all look great! :00 how long does it usually take you to do these?
> 
> gonna take a chance a requesting something, maybe my boring mayor??







might line and colour this later idk


----------



## himeki

punctuallyAbsent said:


> may i please request you do the oc i sent you a while back?



sorry for the really long wait dkhkjhdkjdh




got some new pens + washi tape + AND A PUTTY ERASER ITS SO GOOD YALL today so i tried those out!!!  micron pens >>> uni pin


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> might line and colour this later idk



fghsgshg she looks so pretty!! the hair looks so good ;u;
thaaaak you, love your art m8


----------



## punctuallyAbsent

himeki said:


> sorry for the really long wait dkhkjhdkjdh
> 
> 
> 
> 
> got some new pens + washi tape + AND A PUTTY ERASER ITS SO GOOD YALL today so i tried those out!!!  micron pens >>> uni pin



oh my god she's beautiful ;-; bless ur soul i will treasure this always!!


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> fghsgshg she looks so pretty!! the hair look so good ;u;
> thaaaak you, love your art m8





punctuallyAbsent said:


> oh my god she's beautiful ;-; bless ur soul i will treasure this always!!



glad u both like em!


----------



## Milleram

If you're still taking requests, would you maybe consider drawing this character?

https://toyhou.se/1465792.angelette

Thanks for the opportunity! c:


----------



## himeki

amye.miller said:


> If you're still taking requests, would you maybe consider drawing this character?
> 
> https://toyhou.se/1465792.angelette
> 
> Thanks for the opportunity! c:



can you PLEASE read the rules im sick of telling people!!!


----------



## horan

I don’t want to quote the post because I feel like it’d take up too much space but I love lurking these threads and wanted to let you know that your art is great AND I LOVE THE USE OF WASHI TAPE? I’ve honestly never thought to use it that way and you inspired me to use it in my journal :—)


----------



## himeki

horan said:


> I don’t want to quote the post because I feel like it’d take up too much space but I love lurking these threads and wanted to let you know that your art is great AND I LOVE THE USE OF WASHI TAPE? I’ve honestly never thought to use it that way and you inspired me to use it in my journal :—)



glad I could inspire you !! washi tape is v v good for lazy backgrounds ejjskdjsj

- - - Post Merge - - -



horan said:


> I don?t want to quote the post because I feel like it?d take up too much space but I love lurking these threads and wanted to let you know that your art is great AND I LOVE THE USE OF WASHI TAPE? I?ve honestly never thought to use it that way and you inspired me to use it in my journal :?)



glad I could inspire you !! washi tape is v v good for lazy backgrounds ejjskdjsj


----------



## Milleram

himeki said:


> can you PLEASE read the rules im sick of telling people!!!



Ah, I see. I don't think I've posted here before. Nevermind then. Sorry about that!


----------



## himeki

amye.miller said:


> Ah, I see. I don't think I've posted here before. Nevermind then. Sorry about that!



you haven’t, nor have you put the password in ur post :///


----------



## Milleram

himeki said:


> you haven’t, nor have you put the password in ur post :///



Yeah, I read about the password also, but I figured it wouldn't count for anything seeing as I've never posted. XD Thanks anyway!


----------



## himeki

amye.miller said:


> Yeah, I read about the password also, but I figured it wouldn't count for anything seeing as I've never posted. XD Thanks anyway!



then why...did you post anyway...if you read the rules...and knew you couldn’t request ? ? ?


----------



## Milleram

himeki said:


> then why...did you post anyway...if you read the rules...and knew you couldn’t request ? ? ?



Ah, sorry! I don't think I worded that very clearly. I meant I saw both the rule about already posting and also the rule about the password when you told me to go back and read the rules. In my second post, when I apologized for not reading the rules, I only mentioned the rule about already posting because I figured the password rule wouldn't make a difference to me seeing as I hadn't posted before. I hope that makes sense. XD Anyway, I'm gonna stop now because I don't wanna clog up your thread with more unrelated posts. Thanks again, and sorry for the confusion!


----------



## himeki

amye.miller said:


> Ah, sorry! I don't think I worded that very clearly. I meant I saw both the rule about already posting and also the rule about the password when you told me to go back and read the rules. In my second post, when I apologized for not reading the rules, I only mentioned the rule about already posting because I figured the password rule wouldn't make a difference to me seeing as I hadn't posted before. I hope that makes sense. XD Anyway, I'm gonna stop now because I don't wanna clog up your thread with more unrelated posts. Thanks again, and sorry for the confusion!



ok well i get it now but im gonna say this for anyone who's gonna ****ing do this **** again

*read! the! ****ing! rules! BEFORE YOU POST!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!*

i know i sound really *****y and pissed off about this but seriously... its really rude just to come in looking for free art without even caring what my art is?? like if you didnt read the rules and you havent posted here before, it just shows that you came to the museum, saw the "requests open" notice, and just posted without even looking at what kind of art i draw!! which just seems r e a l l y  e f f i n g   r u d e 
the whole point of the "only if you've posted here before" rule is so that i know people don't just come here for free art, and the password rule is so that i know you've read the rules and understand! so far i have had o n e  p e r s o n read the rules completely. 

tdlr its really upsetting to me when ppl just come for free art w/o caring about the artist who draws it

also if you've liked my posts recently then that counts too lol (you know who you are)


----------



## dedenne

Hewwo again! Today on thought I'd be smart and read the rules.

Refs are >here<

If you decide to draw here idrc about the pose etc, just go wild.

Ty for considering c:


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> Hewwo again! Today on thought I'd be smart and read the rules.
> 
> Refs are >here<
> 
> If you decide to draw here idrc about the pose etc, just go wild.
> 
> Ty for considering c:



this is...the same character...you posted a few days ago...


----------



## dedenne

Yes... I know... I didn't follow the rules last tim-

Nvm


----------



## Bunnilla

Hii ev it's been awhile (hmu up if want to play overwatch sometime, like this weekend? lol)
Your sketches are so nice fjfjfj, taako always looks so pretty <3
Just going to drop these here? [x]
Thanks for considering ❤❤
hewwo ( ? ͜ʖ ?)


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Okay I read all your rules but I can't really find the entire word...I think it's Hewwo? but that doesn't seem like a word so sorry if it's incorrect XD I could try to look again

Any of my characters are fine you already know them all so if you wanna draw them you can. Angel is kinda badass so you might like her since the top hat but idk you already did a sketch of Kitty so if you wanted to do her again go ahead.

https://toyhou.se/Issi/characters


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Hii ev it's been awhile (hmu up if want to play overwatch sometime, like this weekend? lol)
> Your sketches are so nice fjfjfj, taako always looks so pretty <3
> Just going to drop these here? [x]
> Thanks for considering ❤❤
> hewwo ( ? ͜ʖ ?)


if ur free on monday then i am since i have a day off!
skjhdkjhdkjh SORRY ALL I DRAW IS TAZ i need to draw some fe at some point....



Issi said:


> Okay I read all your rules but I can't really find the entire word...I think it's Hewwo? but that doesn't seem like a word so sorry if it's incorrect XD I could try to look again
> 
> Any of my characters are fine you already know them all so if you wanna draw them you can. Angel is kinda badass so you might like her since the top hat but idk you already did a sketch of Kitty so if you wanted to do her again go ahead.
> 
> https://toyhou.se/Issi/characters



how dare you hewwo is a word
dont worry tho u read the rules fine //finger guns


---------------------

anyway crystal kingdom is the best arc fight me


----------



## Bunnilla

Yeah Monday I could possibly. Just send a vm or smth that day 
For FE I would die if you drew Ninian? lol


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Yeah Monday I could possibly. Just send a vm or smth that day
> For FE I would die if you drew Ninian? lol



listen i will only draw ninian when i GET ninian. 
feh please.


also do you have line / discord? i could add you on there since i dont like tbt vms


----------



## Bunnilla

himeki said:


> listen i will only draw ninian when i GET ninian.
> feh please.
> 
> 
> also do you have line / discord? i could add you on there since i dont like tbt vms



Discord, Bunnilla #7798
Lmao I have 2 Ninians, I would give you the second one if I could x. x


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> Discord, Bunnilla #7798
> Lmao I have 2 Ninians, I would give you the second one if I could x. x



sent u a req!
also find the one with the best ivs and  M E R G E  T H E M


----------



## EloquentElixir

Interested in any of my OC's? >>
Refs here​


----------



## himeki

EloquentElixir said:


> Interested in any of my OC's? >>
> Refs here​



*R E A  D   T H  E   E  F  F I N G   R  U L E S   
*
_
*P L  E A S E!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! *_


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> ---



This is lovely. I really like the bg and the colors! Elegant and classy woooo


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> This is lovely. I really like the bg and the colors! Elegant and classy woooo



(not sure which one ur refering to ngl) but thank you!!!!


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> (not sure which one ur refering to ngl) but thank you!!!!



The most recent piece you put up (on the last page). Sorry, I was trying not to take up too much space on your thread, so I was purely relying on the clicking of the little arrow within the quote to take anyone to the post. ;; I goofed!


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> The most recent piece you put up (on the last page). Sorry, I was trying not to take up too much space on your thread, so I was purely relying on the clicking of the little arrow within the quote to take anyone to the post. ;; I goofed!



oh i see haha fjhfkjfkjh sorry i wasnt sure!!


----------



## himeki

HEY GUYS ITS ****ING CANDLENIGHTS (aka im trying to ignore the fact that i have exams in two(2) weeks by pretending its hristmas soon) SO I DREW MY BOY





in all seriousness tho, what do you guys think of this style?? should i sell icons??


----------



## Bunnilla

WHY DOES HE LOOK DO ADORABLE?? LIKE THE COLORS AND EVERYTHING *O*
1) M8 I frikin love that style
2) I would x1000 buy that style, like loving that christmas vibe and colors so much ❤❤❤


----------



## lunatepic

hhhhHHHH I WOULD DEFINITELY BUY ONE

the details on the hat are so nice and it's just really clean and cute :,)


----------



## himeki

Bunnilla said:


> WHY DOES HE LOOK DO ADORABLE?? LIKE THE COLORS AND EVERYTHING *O*
> 1) M8 I frikin love that style
> 2) I would x1000 buy that style, like loving that christmas vibe and colors so much ❤❤❤


in all honesty i drew this with flu.x on and didnt even notice lmfao blame that
thanks tho!!!


lunatepic said:


> hhhhHHHH I WOULD DEFINITELY BUY ONE
> 
> the details on the hat are so nice and it's just really clean and cute :,)



ddkjdhdkjhd thanks!!


also bumping this again before i go out otl


----------



## himeki

portrait practice (from a selfie lmfao)


----------



## himeki

portrait practice (from a selfie lmfao)


----------



## Stepheroo

hewwo 

If you're still taking requests, would you consider drawing just some Little Witch Academia fanart of either *Akko* or *Chariot*? They both HAVE BIG HATSSSS which I am also a huge fan of.

These movies (and the anime that I've finally gotten around to slowly starting thanks college) are so wholesome and cute. I can't ingest anything but pure fluff at this point in my life rn.

If not, I at least wanted to pop in and say that the holiday icon you did is really precious. If you did sell them, you'd proably get a LOT of requests, so you may wanna cap it on certain numbers at a time lmaooo. It's a great idea tho <3333


----------



## himeki

I’m like 3 months late but wip
https://sta.sh/01vttor7c6xl


----------



## himeki

seven people have viewed this yall i know you can see it


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> I’m like 3 months late but wip
> https://sta.sh/01vttor7c6xl



those are some cute smoochums!! :-* sorry i was in line to get Jenna fischer’s new book when I saw it and didn’t click the linkkk


----------



## himeki

episode 68 is my happy place


----------



## dedenne

Posting cos I can't see hhhhh

*insert compliment here*

And I still can't see. Great.

I really like the colours of the Christmas one you did! They're so vibrant!
I would buy that!
Oh hey I can see now. Ty tbt *sighs*

That's looking really good!


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> Posting cos I can't see hhhhh
> 
> *insert compliment here*
> 
> And I still can't see. Great.
> 
> I really like the colours of the Christmas one you did! They're so vibrant!
> I would buy that!
> Oh hey I can see now. Ty tbt *sighs*
> 
> That's looking really good!



should be fixed now!!

thanks!


----------



## himeki

Distinguished Lesbian™ (i redesigned her again)


----------



## epoch

himeki u are my art inspiration


----------



## himeki

epoch said:


> himeki u are my art inspiration



hsjskksksks thank you???


----------



## himeki

hhh

- - - Post Merge - - -

mini stream on
https://join.me/124-237-916


----------



## himeki

darkest shade of midnight blue


----------



## himeki

morning bump


----------



## himeki

so evidently ive never drawn nerd boy before?




i mean im only practicing his design so i can do...That Piece but...Yeah


----------



## himeki

"oh why dont you do more fullbodies hime" 

this

this is hwy







rip cool drawing of moon mom, you were destined for greatness


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> x
> darkest shade of midnight blue


yoooOO the lineart on this is so crisp and clean? goals tbh




himeki said:


> "oh why dont you do more fullbodies hime"
> 
> this
> 
> this is hwy
> x
> 
> 
> rip cool drawing of moon mom, you were destined for greatness


lolol the anatomy is pretty good though! from my experience stuff usually looks a little better once the lineart is cleaned up a bit haha

also can I just say I love how you draw hair and eyes? the hair always looks so flowy and natural and the eyes are always just... really pretty and intricate?? anyyway I'm rambling but yeah!


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> yoooOO the lineart on this is so crisp and clean? goals tbh
> 
> 
> 
> lolol the anatomy is pretty good though! from my experience stuff usually looks a little better once the lineart is cleaned up a bit haha
> 
> also can I just say I love how you draw hair and eyes? the hair always looks so flowy and natural and the eyes are always just... really pretty and intricate?? anyyway I'm rambling but yeah!



hhh really? i actually did sketchy lineart for that since i h a t e doing digital lineart, but thank you!!! 

yeah i guess???  i mean im still working on it since i really need to draw lucy's full outfit butttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttt
and thank u so much!!! i honestly love drrawing hair and eyes, its my fave bit : DD


----------



## himeki

hhhhh i think i cleaned up the anatomy??


----------



## dedenne

himeki said:


> hhhhh i think i cleaned up the anatomy??



That's looking amazing!


----------



## himeki

wip






Spoiler:  w/o hunger and lighting


----------



## himeki

wip






Spoiler:  w/o hunger and lighting


----------



## Stepheroo

This looks so good though???? I’m glad you didn’t give up on the full body completely because it’s turning out so nice and the most recent WIP looks fab. Excited to see where else you’re going with it. GJ I LIKE

The staff is so ****in cool ugh I’m living for that magics


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> This looks so good though???? I’m glad you didn’t give up on the full body completely because it’s turning out so nice and the most recent WIP looks fab. Excited to see where else you’re going with it. GJ I LIKE
> 
> The staff is so ****in cool ugh I’m living for that magics



aaaaa thank you!! i just REALLY wanted to draw lucretias full outfit and staff haha  glad you like it!!


tbh tho i really need to get around to drawing my headcannons for the grand relics......hhhh


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> wip
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler:  w/o hunger and lighting



DUDE I JUST SAW THIS AND IM??? CRYING??
THE POSE IS NICE N DYNAMIC AND YOUR LIGHTING IS REALLY GOOD!!!
PLUS HER OUTFIT DESIGN IS SO _FRESH_ I LOVE IT

i know you hate it but you should digital more oftennn


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DUDE I JUST SAW THIS AND IM??? CRYING??
> THE POSE IS NICE N DYNAMIC AND YOUR LIGHTING IS REALLY GOOD!!!
> PLUS HER OUTFIT DESIGN IS SO _FRESH_ I LOVE IT
> 
> i know you hate it but you should digital more oftennn



AHHH SORRY THISI S SUPER LATE BUT THANK YOU MY DUDE!! im slowley but surely doing the lineart :'))

anyway
im what the kdis call
'art blocked'

so i just added to this portrait sketch from a few weeks ago




(ref'd from a selfie lol)

anyway, if any of yall are on mastodon im @himeki over there

- - - Post Merge - - -



cherriielle said:


> DUDE I JUST SAW THIS AND IM??? CRYING??
> THE POSE IS NICE N DYNAMIC AND YOUR LIGHTING IS REALLY GOOD!!!
> PLUS HER OUTFIT DESIGN IS SO _FRESH_ I LOVE IT
> 
> i know you hate it but you should digital more oftennn



AHHH SORRY THISI S SUPER LATE BUT THANK YOU MY DUDE!! im slowley but surely doing the lineart :'))

anyway
im what the kdis call
'art blocked'

so i just added to this portrait sketch from a few weeks ago




(ref'd from a selfie lol)

anyway, if any of yall are on mastodon im @himeki over there


----------



## Stepheroo

[sub]Posting real quick in the hopes that it’ll make your latest reply show up.[/sub] ok it worked

I love your portrait ahhh
The way you do eyes is always so alluring and your hair really flows well ))


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> [sub]Posting real quick in the hopes that it’ll make your latest reply show up.[/sub] ok it worked
> 
> I love your portrait ahhh
> The way you do eyes is always so alluring and your hair really flows well ))



aaaah thanks!!! im glad u like it 


anyway
wanna practice watercolour again, so a lil wip of my sheep baby




[[go follow me on mastodon.art its where i post more]]


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> ---



i've never heard of mastodon before, but i'll check it out!!

and ahhhh i'm excited to see your watercolor. i remember before i was hospitalized that you were delving into watercolor and were super excited about working with it. your watercolors are very fun. watercolor in general is just so soft and makes me feel the equivalent of a contented sigh wowowoow


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> i've never heard of mastodon before, but i'll check it out!!
> 
> and ahhhh i'm excited to see your watercolor. i remember before i was hospitalized that you were delving into watercolor and were super excited about working with it. your watercolors are very fun. watercolor in general is just so soft and makes me feel the equivalent of a contented sigh wowowoow



its like twitter but for artists! i'm really liking it so far since my posts get a lot of traffic haha.

HONESTLY i havent worked with watercolour since the lup illustration back in august, so i'm hoping this goes well!
speaking of this drawing:




here's another wip! im atually really happy w/ the lineart


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> its like twitter but for artists! i'm really liking it so far since my posts get a lot of traffic haha.
> 
> HONESTLY i havent worked with watercolour since the lup illustration back in august, so i'm hoping this goes well!
> speaking of this drawing:
> [inserthimeki's beautiful art here]
> here's another wip! im atually really happy w/ the lineart



i love the frill and the buns!! looks great


----------



## himeki

star child


----------



## dedenne

himeki said:


> star child



That looks amazing????????? The texture looks so good!


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> That looks amazing????????? The texture looks so good!



it's a physical watercolour drawing so there's no layer texture involved but thanks!


----------



## Stepheroo

i love it oh god. again, to no one's surprise, you hit it out of the ballpark with hair ugh


----------



## lunatepic

this looks beaUTIFUL IM CRYINGG it's when I see stuff like this that I wish I knew how to use watercolours ;;


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> i love it oh god. again, to no one's surprise, you hit it out of the ballpark with hair ugh


skjhksjhskjshksjh thanks!!! im glad u like it  i actually painted the hair last night and im surprised i still liek it today fhhfhf


lunatepic said:


> this looks beaUTIFUL IM CRYINGG it's when I see stuff like this that I wish I knew how to use watercolours ;;



KJHFKJHFKJFHKJH thanK you
top tips for watercolour
step 1: die


----------



## himeki

hewwo takes a fun trip to phandolin


----------



## himeki

anyway, here's an actual wip lmfao




my gf has to copy a classic art piece w/ characters from a series (shes doing taako w/ a pearl earring) so i figured i would try it to! i'm doing The Stroll but w/ lup n ango dhdkjh


----------



## himeki

woooould anyone be interested if i streamed rn?


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> woooould anyone be interested if i streamed rn?



 YEP YEP YEP


----------



## Stepheroo

YES I WOULD, MHM, INDEED


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> &#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397;&#55357;&#56397; YEP YEP YEP





Stepheroo said:


> YES I WOULD, MHM, INDEED



ALRIGHT I think its working SO
https://picarto.tv/hiimeki


----------



## himeki

sorry for vanishing obs was killing my laptop OTL
anyway




sorry for the low quality, i had to downscale it for posting since its like 10mb hdhhhdhd


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> -snip-



<3 LOVELY

im crying dude the background turned out so n i c e


----------



## Stepheroo

THOSE CLOUDS AND THE STARS ARE SO NICE!!
you already know how i feel about the grass ughhhh so good

their shadows look really good too this is just really great!!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> <3 LOVELY
> 
> im crying dude the background turned out so n i c e


HHH thank you!!! i was actually worried about the colouring but i think the clouds came out nice! i was gonna do soft clouds but then i decided to do crunchy clouds instead and i think its better hfhfh


Stepheroo said:


> THOSE CLOUDS AND THE STARS ARE SO NICE!!
> you already know how i feel about the grass ughhhh so good
> 
> their shadows look really good too this is just really great!!!



hhhhh thank you!!!! the shadows i actually did right onto the grass (basing it off the original painting) so im glad they turned out well!!!


ill be working on this later this evening, so if anyone's down for a stream lmk!


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> HHH thank you!!! i was actually worried about the colouring but i think the clouds came out nice! i was gonna do soft clouds but then i decided to do crunchy clouds instead and i think its better hfhfh
> 
> 
> hhhhh thank you!!!! the shadows i actually did right onto the grass (basing it off the original painting) so im glad they turned out well!!!
> 
> 
> ill be working on this later this evening, so if anyone's down for a stream lmk!



i will, depending on time, i'm going out later and actually "socializing." the planets must be aligned today


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> i will, depending on time, i'm going out later and actually "socializing." the planets must be aligned today



sike i was too tire dto stream AHHAHAHA sorry


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> sike i was too tire dto stream AHHAHAHA sorry



it's totally okay lmao i was getting toyhou.se stuff done and i'm kind of on a roll filling out profiles for my babes (finally, wow stephanie wtf)

and at least you got rest up!!! that's iMPORTANT


----------



## Jeonggwa

YOU PICKED A PIECE OF MONET
Monet is my greatest inspiration aah

The dress is so flowy and i can?t wait to see the finished drawing!
I adore the grass detail and color mood!!! HIME ARTS LEVEL UP


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> it's totally okay lmao i was getting toyhou.se stuff done and i'm kind of on a roll filling out profiles for my babes (finally, wow stephanie wtf)
> 
> and at least you got rest up!!! that's iMPORTANT


hhhhh yeah I guess :’)


Yonkorin said:


> YOU PICKED A PIECE OF MONET
> Monet is my greatest inspiration aah
> 
> The dress is so flowy and i can’t wait to see the finished drawing!
> I adore the grass detail and color mood!!! HIME ARTS LEVEL UP



AHHH THANKS YON!!! I was trying to make it seem like a late evening sky  I still need to colour and clean up lup n Angus but at least I got the bg done :’)))


----------



## himeki

heres a wip of best boy




he


----------



## Stepheroo

OH MY GOODNESs!!! he's so adorable but also looks like he's attempting to be intimidating but all his expression makes me wanna do is hold his tiny little face. LIKE, CAN THIS BOY GET SOME ESKIMO KISSES OVER HERE, STAT???????


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> OH MY GOODNESs!!! he's so adorable but also looks like he's attempting to be intimidating but all his expression makes me wanna do is hold his tiny little face. LIKE, CAN THIS BOY GET SOME ESKIMO KISSES OVER HERE, STAT???????



YEAHHH HE NEEDS A HUG!!! GOOD BOY
anyway
au where everything's the same but




traffic cone


----------



## Stepheroo

oH my god LOL i’d Read the heck out of the fanfics for that AU


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> oH my god LOL i’d Read the heck out of the fanfics for that AU



see the thing is here i assume everyone around him would just be like "welp regular taako". all the ppl in the bob are just like "....????.....alright", his friends just are like yeah thats just how taako is and lucretia is just ****ing regretting everything shes done in the last 10 years


----------



## himeki

sketchy redesign





i actually drew the anatomy which was Pain but i think it looks okay?


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> sketchy redesign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually drew the anatomy which was Pain but i think it looks okay?


that looks really gooood! ))


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> that looks really gooood! ))



oh my God that was quick
n thanks!! i was tryna decide whether he has shorts or skirt buuut i ende dup just going for shorts hhh. its not as bright colours as before but i think its more Stylish? idk, ill prolly change it again at some point lmfao


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> sketchy redesign
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i actually drew the anatomy which was Pain but i think it looks okay?



MMMM nice colours my dude !!!
yeah i think the shorts were a better choice in the end? even though i love both of them skhdgfjh


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> MMMM nice colours my dude !!!
> yeah i think the shorts were a better choice in the end? even though i love both of them skhdgfjh



hhh yeah tbh i love both buT i should really stop changing his outfits so often

anwya, exams are done but i still feel like ****. this is the only thing i have drawn today and i ****ing apologise in advance








*why weren't you at elf practice*


----------



## Stepheroo

LMAO ELF PRACTICE


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> LMAO ELF PRACTICE



i think the worst thing about it is that this is the first time i've drawn davenport


----------



## himeki

okay so im super art blocked and tired but i also dunno what to draw and keep putting off projects i want to finish so
any character requests (no ocs/ mayors etc)
prefered taz or fe!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> hhh yeah tbh i love both buT i should really stop changing his outfits so often
> 
> anwya, exams are done but i still feel like ****. this is the only thing i have drawn today and i ****ing apologise in advance
> -snip-
> *why weren't you at elf practice*



thanks! i hate it
but srlsy this is high quality stuff for a meme bless ur heart.

also.... can i request killian? i love your design so much its actually one of my favourites


----------



## Stepheroo

sorry about the art block! i'm the opposite rn, i have things i wanna do but can't execute lmao

literally any little witch academia character would be cool, if you were interested?
i feel like you'd like *ursula* either as her ursula identity, or shiny chariot


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> thanks! i hate it
> but srlsy this is high quality stuff for a meme bless ur heart.
> 
> also.... can i request killian? i love your design so much its actually one of my favourites


HHH YEH honestly i dont know why i put so much effort into dav. i didnt even draw his ****ing legs or tail properly bc i realised right at the end o **** HES A GNOME but i was lazy SO

and hJSHJSkjh i actually forgot i had a design for her??? but YEAH ill probably draw her bc im pissed off and sad rn so drawing sweet flips will probably heal me :')



Stepheroo said:


> sorry about the art block! i'm the opposite rn, i have things i wanna do but can't execute lmao
> 
> literally any little witch academia character would be cool, if you were interested?
> i feel like you'd like *ursula* either as her ursula identity, or shiny chariot


OH yeah i was gonna draw some LWA stuff a while ago bc my gf loves it but ive never got around to it


----------



## himeki

whoops forgot i had csp




anyway, i realised taako canonically has a sick ****ing cloak so.


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> whoops forgot i had csp
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i realised taako canonically has a sick ****ing cloak so.



ooooOOO!! I LOVE THIS
the white highlighting looks really nice omg + that pencil brush is greAT you'd swear its a real pencil


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> ooooOOO!! I LOVE THIS
> the white highlighting looks really nice omg + that pencil brush is greAT you'd swear its a real pencil



AH THANKS
csp is great for mimicking traditional art but it’s a pain to find brushes since they’re either all in Japanese or pixel brushes for some ****ing reason???


----------



## himeki

comments? on MY art thread? it’s less likely than you think


----------



## himeki

gonna stream tonight!


----------



## himeki

hhhhhh nevermind
GOD i feel like im not making any progress with my art at all? like if anything i feel like i'm just getting worse at it....it just looks like everyday anime style, theres ntohing that makes it My Art anymore and hhhhh i Dunno i just Feel Bad Scoob,,,,


----------



## Stepheroo

o no :-( i really enjoy your art, and i love being subscribed to your gallery. i feel like i _can_ tell your art out from others if it  makes you feel any better. the way you draw eyes and faces is very delicate in a way that i don't see in other people's art.


----------



## Zane

funny story I randomly got you as a recommended blog on tumblr once, I knew it was you before I looked at the name because I recognized the art style



himeki said:


> whoops forgot i had csp
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyway, i realised taako canonically has a sick ****ing cloak so.



honestly love this sm, I don't know who these characters are but you draw them so pretty.


----------



## Albuns

Wooahs, still doing some great work here I see ouo


----------



## himeki

dragged myself out of my art slump to do my volron secret santa orz




will reply to messages in a sec

- - - Post Merge - - -



Stepheroo said:


> o no :-( i really enjoy your art, and i love being subscribed to your gallery. i feel like i _can_ tell your art out from others if it  makes you feel any better. the way you draw eyes and faces is very delicate in a way that i don't see in other people's art.


h what does subscribing on tbt even do....................... but thank you hhhhh


Zane said:


> funny story I randomly got you as a recommended blog on tumblr once, I knew it was you before I looked at the name because I recognized the art style
> 
> 
> 
> honestly love this sm, I don't know who these characters are but you draw them so pretty.


oh word fhhfhf 
and thanks! theyre characters from The Adventure Zone's Balance Arc (because i still cant get over it, evidently. i lOVE YOU LUCRETIAAAAAAAAAA)


----------



## Stepheroo

DO YOU SEE THAT COOL SUIT?? THAT'S AWESOME. The shading on the suit is awesome. And the hair is so nice ughh. Once again I love the eyes you do and the way you do elf ears is very clean btw. I'm so bad with ears, but I love making big, human, cartoon-y ears (in other words huge C's on the side of a head lmfaooo). But I struggle with elf ears for some reason, and you do them really well. ;v;




himeki said:


> h what does subscribing on tbt even do....................... but thank you hhhhh



i subscribed to the thread so like i get notified whenever you post something here. i follow you on tumblr as well but i'm rarely on there. ;n;


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> DO YOU SEE THAT COOL SUIT?? THAT'S AWESOME. The shading on the suit is awesome. And the hair is so nice ughh. Once again I love the eyes you do and the way you do elf ears is very clean btw. I'm so bad with ears, but I love making big, human, cartoon-y ears (in other words huge C's on the side of a head lmfaooo). But I struggle with elf ears for some reason, and you do them really well. ;v;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i subscribed to the thread so like i get notified whenever you post something here. i follow you on tumblr as well but i'm rarely on there. ;n;



hhhhh tbh i wasnt sure about the shading or anything since my digital lineart is Crap. also what i do with elf eas is just mark where the top and bottom of where a human ear would be, draw a line out from the tip one, connect it to the bottom like a triangle and boom elfie ears

ohhh i see


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> dragged myself out of my art slump to do my volron secret santa orz
> 
> 
> 
> 
> will reply to messages in a sec



OHH YOU FINISHED IT!! LOOKS REAL NICE MY DUDE
i know you hate it but the thin lineart looks really clean! time well spent!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> OHH YOU FINISHED IT!! LOOKS REAL NICE MY DUDE
> i know you hate it but the thin lineart looks really clean! time well spent!!



HHHH THANKSSS


also. sorry for my inactivity. i got into houseki no kuni and ohhhh god




i would die for Them.

- - - Post Merge - - -



cherriielle said:


> OHH YOU FINISHED IT!! LOOKS REAL NICE MY DUDE
> i know you hate it but the thin lineart looks really clean! time well spent!!



HHHH THANKSSS


also. sorry for my inactivity. i got into houseki no kuni and ohhhh god




i would die for Them.


----------



## Stepheroo

_peoPLE KEEP TELLING ME TO CHECK OH HnK_

i love the shapes in the hair!!! idk if that is in the official design for the character or if you added it, but it's v v nice and it's swishing so prettily.  excited to see the finished product!!!!


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> _peoPLE KEEP TELLING ME TO CHECK OH HnK_
> 
> i love the shapes in the hair!!! idk if that is in the official design for the character or if you added it, but it's v v nice and it's swishing so prettily.  excited to see the finished product!!!!


ITS REALLY GOOD!!! I forgot to mention this is a frame redraw from the manga, oops. That’s what I get for posting at 4 am Lmaooo

YEP IT IS!! I’n Happy u like it ^^


----------



## Stepheroo

himeki said:


> ITS REALLY GOOD!!! I forgot to mention this is a frame redraw from the manga, oops. That’s what I get for posting at 4 am Lmaooo
> 
> YEP IT IS!! I’n Happy u like it ^^



omg i thought it was a show or something, but if it's a manga then I'm even more down??? idk i just love being able to flop over and read at my pace lmaooo

and i rly like ittttttt <3


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> omg i thought it was a show or something, but if it's a manga then I'm even more down??? idk i just love being able to flop over and read at my pace lmaooo
> 
> and i rly like ittttttt <3



theres an anime that just ended, but the manga is at 62 chapters and oooh my god it is WILD. i binged it all in one sitting last night haha


----------



## himeki

happy boxing day! next person to reply to this gets a freebie! (regular rules apply, only if you've posted here at least twice unrelated to any previous giveaways etc)


----------



## Stepheroo

oh snappppppp i’d Love one of this baby if possible https://toyhou.se/1613673.unnamed-purifier-killer- ;v;
Ty for considering himeki!! Love your work

And happy holidays!!! <33


----------



## himeki

Stepheroo said:


> oh snappppppp i’d Love one of this baby if possible https://toyhou.se/1613673.unnamed-purifier-killer- ;v;
> Ty for considering himeki!! Love your work
> 
> And happy holidays!!! <33



yepyep, will get around to that!

also, i made dylan a daughter fe style LMAO




she has a Very angsty backstory


----------



## Jeonggwa

himeki said:


> yepyep, will get around to that!
> 
> also, i made dylan a daughter fe style LMAO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> she has a Very angsty backstory



I noticed that you draw a lot of fanart! but I was oblivious of that fact because I don't know the characters so they looked like OCs to me OOPS
who's that pretty girl in a lacey blouse
your handwriting is very cute, very delicate,

also when are you going to continue the houseki no kuni fanart i want answers and art
dat sparkly hair *-*
I enjoy looking at fanart of it very much alho I stopped watching animE


----------



## himeki

Yonkorin said:


> I noticed that you draw a lot of fanart! but I was oblivious of that fact because I don't know the characters so they looked like OCs to me OOPS
> who's that pretty girl in a lacey blouse
> your handwriting is very cute, very delicate,
> 
> also when are you going to continue the houseki no kuni fanart i want answers and art
> dat sparkly hair *-*
> I enjoy looking at fanart of it very much alho I stopped watching animE


YEah i do bc i get hyperfixated on stuff OTL

H t he one i just drew? thats dylan (the witch oc w/ the roses)'s potential daughter LMAO....
my handrighting usually isnt this good but my normal handwriting doesnt look good on digital SO

H I WILLL BUT IM LAZY AND I GOT REALLY HOOKED ON FE WARRIORS..... and yoU SHOULD READ THE MANGA ITS REALLY GOOD!!!!! id die for phos.


----------



## himeki

gonna drop this cam wip before i go to bed




off to save her daddy from a zombie curse and kiss girls

i had to check like three times that this was the correct version for tbt LMAO


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## doodle

Hello hime! I've seen you about and have looked a bit through this thread. I think your art is very pretty and wow, I wish I could do art digitally at all and here you are coloring and shading, and I think it all looks great. ;3; I hope you continue to make art, because you can already see improvement just by flipping through this thread. I hope you had a great holiday too~!


----------



## himeki

doodle said:


> Hello hime! I've seen you about and have looked a bit through this thread. I think your art is very pretty and wow, I wish I could do art digitally at all and here you are coloring and shading, and I think it all looks great. ;3; I hope you continue to make art, because you can already see improvement just by flipping through this thread. I hope you had a great holiday too~!



DONT LOOK THROUGH THE THREAD THERES SOME REA CURSED **** IN THE OLDER PAGES HHHHH my digital art. is Not great but w/e thank you haha


----------



## himeki

- - - Post Merge - - -






lonely princess of roses


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lonely princess of roses



DUDE I LITERALLY GASPED WHEN I SAW THIS
the colours and the pose are so pretty omg!! i love her design too, shes gorgeous!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DUDE I LITERALLY GASPED WHEN I SAW THIS
> the colours and the pose are so pretty omg!! i love her design too, shes gorgeous!



HHHH THANK YOU!! i actually slapped a purple filter over it so it would look darker and i think for a ****ty doodle this turned out well haha!


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> lonely princess of roses


everything about this is gorgeous thank you for blessing my eyes


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> everything about this is gorgeous thank you for blessing my eyes



HHHH thank you,,,,


----------



## himeki

this year's summary of art!




i think i've improved a lot this year, especially with my colouring and backgrounds!!! i've gone from not drawing backgrounds at all to trying to put a background on most finished drawings 
[here's last year's for comparison!]


----------



## himeki

Botanists Hate Him! Local King's Daughter Cures His Curse And Restores His Body After 20 Something Years And Only Looks 22!


----------



## himeki

tfw some sangminh-lookin ***** turns up claiming to be his second daughter and your half sister comes saying that you're the only one who can help her restore your father's fallen homeland


happy new year everyone, my first drawing is a ****post that makes no sense


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> this year's summary of art!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i think i've improved a lot this year, especially with my colouring and backgrounds!!! i've gone from not drawing backgrounds at all to trying to put a background on most finished drawings
> [here's last year's for comparison!]


GOOD STUFF GOOD STUFF !! you kept such a consistent style throughout the year compared to me omg h o w
i can also pinpoint the exact month you got into taz lol


himeki said:


> Botanists Hate Him! Local King's Daughter Cures His Curse And Restores His Body After 20 Something Years And Only Looks 22!


IS THAT MY BOY DYLAN ??? ITS BEEN 84 YEARS MY DUDE I MISSED HIM
hes beautiful and im proud of him



himeki said:


> tfw some sangminh-lookin ***** turns up claiming to be his second daughter and your half sister comes saying that you're the only one who can help her restore your father's fallen homeland
> 
> 
> happy new year everyone, my first drawing is a ****post that makes no sense



dude one of these days you gotta fill me in on this au cause it sounds w i l d and im into it
also hope you had a good new year too!! may the art gods bless you in 2018 (pray)


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> GOOD STUFF GOOD STUFF !! you kept such a consistent style throughout the year compared to me omg h o w
> i can also pinpoint the exact month you got into taz lol
> 
> IS THAT MY BOY DYLAN ??? ITS BEEN 84 YEARS MY DUDE I MISSED HIM
> hes beautiful and im proud of him
> 
> 
> 
> dude one of these days you gotta fill me in on this au cause it sounds w i l d and im into it
> also hope you had a good new year too!! may the art gods bless you in 2018 (pray)



H YEAH BUT YOU IMPROVED A LOT AND UR STYLE LOOOKS SO COOL NOW SO!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and SYKE it was actually may/june but i didnt have any good taz art from those months HA

YEP THATS DYLAN and technically its been 25 years since how he was when i last drew hiM BUT DUE TO COMPLICATED PLOT DETAILS HE DOESNT LOOK 40 SMTH LMAOOO except weeds are growing from his face. thats not fun

hAHHH I WILL ON SKYPE BUT ITS GOT TO THE POINT WHERE INSTEAD OF JUST BEING LIKE "oh haha au where hes fantasy!!" ITS MORE "oh haha modern au of my fantasy world!!!" bC THE REST OF THE GROUP GOT SUPER INTO IT LMAOOO but then when i put camellia into modern au it becomes dream daddy all over again LMAO
ill fill you in on skype if you want :')))

and gOD can the art gods bless us both this year. i sure as **** need it going into my tttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttttthird? year of art??


----------



## himeki

phosphophyllite?


----------



## himeki

bump


----------



## himeki

wow yall hate this drawing dontcha


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> phosphophyllite?



DUDE I LOVE THIS ONE??? i still haven't watched houseki (hhh i'll get to it eventually) but daaaang those designs are gorgeous
i absolutely love the silver(?) details, it really brings in over the top


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DUDE I LOVE THIS ONE??? i still haven't watched houseki (hhh i'll get to it eventually) but daaaang those designs are gorgeous
> i absolutely love the silver(?) details, it really brings in over the top &#55357;&#56396;&#55357;&#56396;



OH its gold but my gold marker is dying LMAOOOO :') but thank u!!! and you should defo watch houseki no kuni its so gOOOOD

anywa, speakin of really good things




heres my ****ing daughter id die for her


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> OH its gold but my gold marker is dying LMAOOOO :') but thank u!!! and you should defo watch houseki no kuni its so gOOOOD
> 
> anywa, speakin of really good things
> 
> 
> 
> 
> heres my ****ing daughter id die for her



ik i've been hearing really good things about it! ill have to check it out soon c:
AND HOLY CRAP?? THAT LOOKS GREAT??
the digital colouring and general pose and proportions are fantastic o m g

and yes, we'd all die for her!! i'm love her!!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> ik i've been hearing really good things about it! ill have to check it out soon c:
> AND HOLY CRAP?? THAT LOOKS GREAT??
> the digital colouring and general pose and proportions are fantastic o m g
> 
> and yes, we'd all die for her!! i'm love her!!



yes yes its super good PLEASEE do!!! AND THANK YOU!!! I HAVENT DONE DIGITAL WATERCOLOURS IN AGES ITS SUPER FUN! and the pose caused me so much pain,.... i drew this at school and changed the pose completely on the fly hfhfhfh im so glad it came out well!

shes so good......dylan cried when she was born because he knew she'd almost instantly supass him

SPEAKING OF CAM
my lazy ass finally finished her outfit design! 




drawn straight on a designdoll body because im That Lazy


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> yes yes its super good PLEASEE do!!! AND THANK YOU!!! I HAVENT DONE DIGITAL WATERCOLOURS IN AGES ITS SUPER FUN! and the pose caused me so much pain,.... i drew this at school and changed the pose completely on the fly hfhfhfh im so glad it came out well!
> 
> shes so good......dylan cried when she was born because he knew she'd almost instantly supass him
> 
> SPEAKING OF CAM
> my lazy ass finally finished her outfit design!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> drawn straight on a designdoll body because im That Lazy



KAJSBDKAJ YOU ACTUALLY GAVE HER THE TIMBERLAND BOOTS??? I THOUGHT YOU WERE JOKING o m G
nice design tho! the colours are really well coordinated and balanced!!

//also wario//


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> KAJSBDKAJ YOU ACTUALLY GAVE HER THE TIMBERLAND BOOTS??? I THOUGHT YOU WERE JOKING o m G
> nice design tho! the colours are really well coordinated and balanced!!
> 
> //also wario//


did you really think i was joking, cherry. did you really.
and thanks!!!!!!!!!! i honestly just googled purple and yellow colour schemes and added black to it hfhfhfhfhhfhf but shUT UP ABOTU WARIO HHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH


----------



## himeki

lil thing for my tungle


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> lil thing for my tungle



DAAAAAANG GIRL THIS IS REALLY CUTE??
the colouring looks _really_ nice and I actually love the thicker lineart?? idk it looks nice n fluid


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> DAAAAAANG GIRL THIS IS REALLY CUTE??
> the colouring looks _really_ nice and I actually love the thicker lineart?? idk it looks nice n fluid



AAAAHH THANK YOU!! i was just too lazy to do actual lineart lol BUT THANKS!!!!


----------



## himeki

bought an ipad today


----------



## himeki

drew ixion cos hes a hoe but id die for him so //:


----------



## himeki

wip for lunallumi hhh
also sorry for not posting a lot of been doodling a lot of stuff which i cant post here for *coughs*...reasons


----------



## lunatepic

I keep laughing at how derpy the bird's face looks lmaoo i can't wait to see it when you're done!!

also how did i not see the houseki no kuni piece you did before hhhhh phos is such a great character honestly


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> I keep laughing at how derpy the bird's face looks lmaoo i can't wait to see it when you're done!!
> 
> also how did i not see the houseki no kuni piece you did before hhhhh phos is such a great character honestly



LMAO I THINK IT LOOKS FINE IN THE FINISHED ONE???
alSO THANKS!!! honestly i have it saved on my tablet to finish it but im lazyyy




anyways heres the finished art trade!!! its my first finished drawing with my ipad so!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> LMAO I THINK IT LOOKS FINE IN THE FINISHED ONE???
> alSO THANKS!!! honestly i have it saved on my tablet to finish it but im lazyyy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> anyways heres the finished art trade!!! its my first finished drawing with my ipad so!



O DUDE THIS TURNED OUT REALLY NICE!!!
how even is drawing like on an ipad?? what kind of stylus do you use?


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> O DUDE THIS TURNED OUT REALLY NICE!!!
> how even is drawing like on an ipad?? what kind of stylus do you use?



THANKS!!!
i use an Apple Pencil!! honestly it’s..different??? to my cintiq?? but like, the pen kinda glides against the surface w/o any friction so it’s kinda weird for me to use since I’m used to pens on paper haha the lineart is really easy though for some reason? and also I use the exact same programs and brushes as I do on the pc so


----------



## lunatepic

IM IN LOVE OH MY GOD that hair!! how?? the bird looks so fuzzy and the colours are so nice THANK YOU SM IT'S PERFECT I'm tempted to print this out and hang it on my wall hhhh


----------



## himeki

lunatepic said:


> IM IN LOVE OH MY GOD that hair!! how?? the bird looks so fuzzy and the colours are so nice THANK YOU SM IT'S PERFECT I'm tempted to print this out and hang it on my wall hhhh



AHHH IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT!!! i used a couple of different brushes for the bird, im glad it looked nice!!! (and im happy to give u the full res psd if you want ; ) )


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> AHHH IM GLAD YOU LIKE IT!!! i used a couple of different brushes for the bird, im glad it looked nice!!! (and im happy to give u the full res psd if you want ; ) )



oml if it's not too much trouble that'd be awesome!!


----------



## himeki

it's ya boy




i ****ing redesigned him again because im a dumbass


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> it's ya boy
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i ****ing redesigned him again because im a dumbass



GOOD GOOD BOY!
your lighting is getting so much better! and the rosepetals are such a nice touch too!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> GOOD GOOD BOY!
> your lighting is getting so much better! and the rosepetals are such a nice touch too!



THANK U MDUDE!!! lighting is very fun to do

also!!! i wanna try out some new drawing techniques, so send me some charas and a colour pallete from here!!! preferably fe characters (priority to ones i have in FEH) and *no ocs please* (unless you're a friend!!!!!!)


----------



## himeki

bump lol


----------



## himeki

disgusting


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> disgusting



OOOOO I LOVE THE BRUSH YOU USED FOR THIS!! the lines width variety looks really good with it!

also if you're still doing it can i request elise in soft boy? c:


----------



## himeki

this is gonna be hard as **** to explain but tdlr sangminh (my friend's character and dylans husbando [AND CAMS ****TY DAD LMAO]) has this whole banana thing going on. his twin sister has an orange thing. so then someone was like "lol kagamine AHAHA VOCALOID AU" so then....gigantic otn sangminh. I am So sorry but i am Absolutely Back On My Bull****.



cherriielle said:


> OOOOO I LOVE THE BRUSH YOU USED FOR THIS!! the lines width variety looks really good with it!
> 
> also if you're still doing it can i request elise in soft boy? c:



THANK U!!! its fun to draw with owo
and yES i will do (at some point)


----------



## himeki

bumping this


----------



## dedenne

himeki said:


>



I really like this one!  I like the transition from dark to light


----------



## lunatepic

himeki said:


> this is gonna be hard as **** to explain but tdlr sangminh (my friend's character and dylans husbando [AND CAMS ****TY DAD LMAO]) has this whole banana thing going on. his twin sister has an orange thing. so then someone was like "lol kagamine AHAHA VOCALOID AU" so then....gigantic otn sangminh. I am So sorry but i am Absolutely Back On My Bull****.
> 
> 
> 
> THANK U!!! its fun to draw with owo
> and yES i will do (at some point)



holy crappu the lighting on this looks sick!! it looks dusty and mysterious like it's filtering through something and the sparkles are a really nice touch!!


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> I really like this one!  I like the transition from dark to light


thank u!!! u kno im a hoe for overdramatic lighting


lunatepic said:


> holy crappu the lighting on this looks sick!! it looks dusty and mysterious like it's filtering through something and the sparkles are a really nice touch!!



THANK UUUUUUUUUU i actually used a different brush for my lighting (rather than just gradients) so im glad it turned out well!!

oh **** its him!!




dylan chroniclesofignis!!


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> thank u!!! u kno im a hoe for overdramatic lighting
> 
> 
> THANK UUUUUUUUUU i actually used a different brush for my lighting (rather than just gradients) so im glad it turned out well!!
> 
> oh **** its him!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dylan chroniclesofignis!!



OH SNAP???? THIS IS REALLY PRETTY!!
his staff looks amazing you did such a good job on it?? + i love his rose earring omg


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> OH SNAP???? THIS IS REALLY PRETTY!!
> his staff looks amazing you did such a good job on it?? + i love his rose earring omg



AHH thank u!! i redesigned it but im not sure if im fully happy with it haha. i was t oo lazy to draw the hands tho LMFAO


----------



## himeki

sorry i post **** all i swear imma post some **** eventually

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry i post **** all i swear imma post some **** eventually


----------



## himeki

FINALLY finished my piece for the fe compendium tarot booklet :') ofc its eirika because I Would Die For Her

shout out to my mom who helped me with the titty armour LMAO


----------



## cherriielle

himeki said:


> FINALLY finished my piece for the fe compendium tarot booklet :') ofc its eirika because I Would Die For Her
> 
> shout out to my mom who helped me with the titty armour LMAO



YESSSS MY NEW FAVOURITE!! i turned out so lovely :')
i didnt notice the chalky-ness of the lineart, it's a nice touch!


----------



## himeki

cherriielle said:


> YESSSS MY NEW FAVOURITE!! i turned out so lovely :')
> i didnt notice the chalky-ness of the lineart, it's a nice touch!



THANK U CHERRYYYYYYYYYY and thank u for putting up with my constant screaming and wips as i SUFFERED!!!

also i forgot to mention it but royal mail owns my ass so if you wanna comission me for smth like that its $15-20 usd depending on the details and character so slide into my dms lads


----------



## himeki

please appreicate her i spent 3 days on her


----------



## himeki

yeah we gay




keep ****ing scrolling


----------



## dedenne

damn that looks amazing! o:


----------



## himeki

Dedenne2 said:


> damn that looks amazing! o:



thank u!!!


----------



## softbuck

gay chrobin? best thing. but this kinda of chrobin? F* AWESOME! i also really love yr shading it looks so freakin cool


----------



## himeki

softbuck said:


> gay chrobin? best thing. but this kinda of chrobin? F* AWESOME! i also really love yr shading it looks so freakin cool



thank you gay chrobin is the only valid thing left on this bicth of enough
and tHANK U


----------



## himeki

i ****ing hate cell shading. what part of me thought this would be a good idea.


----------



## himeki

can't be arsed to post full res since its a commission and honestly i dont really give a single **** about tbt anymore. this was a comm for my friendo katrina - very fun to do

if you're interested in comming me for smth like this its like ?10-15 quid because i can't get a job until the summer and i'm broke. these will also be slow since i gotta study for my mf gcses

if not, im going back to my cave where i consume every gay chrobin fic on ao3.

- - - Post Merge - - -





can't be arsed to post full res since its a commission and honestly i dont really give a single **** about tbt anymore. this was a comm for my friendo katrina - very fun to do

if you're interested in comming me for smth like this its like ?10-15 quid because i can't get a job until the summer and i'm broke. these will also be slow since i gotta study for my mf gcses

if not, im going back to my cave where i consume every gay chrobin fic on ao3.


----------



## himeki

not been here in a while whats poppin












doubt ill even be posting on here again tho cos i recently rebranded all my stuff for Personal Reasons and i dont wanna make new acc slash rename

if you want links to my new accounts feel free to slide into my dms ayee


----------

